# Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers- Watch out



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey all,

This post is just a reminder to all Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers trying to pick up an invite through 189...
Out of all the occupations Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2335 has the least slots percentage remaining..i.e only 17% of seats are left until June 30 2017...
And moreover the occupation is also not under pro rata so one high applicant period can take off the slots all together...
Last year in October 2016 not even 40% of slots were filled but this year 83% of slots are filled as of October 26 invite...
Just wanted to let the concerned people know..
Good luck..


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This post is just a reminder to all Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers trying to pick up an invite through 189...
> Out of all the occupations Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2335 has the least slots percentage remaining..i.e only 17% of seats are left until June 30 2017...
> ...


how can i get such numbers for electrical and electronic engineers?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

az1610 said:


> how can i get such numbers for electrical and electronic engineers?


I got this information from immigration website and other third party sites... Dont worry electrical and electronic engineers are safe and slots should be open all year round... If you need more information you can pm me... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

My 1st job and 2nd job has 10 days gap. will skill select system count my full experience or cut those 10days while updating point. please answer..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This post is just a reminder to all Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers trying to pick up an invite through 189...
> Out of all the occupations Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2335 has the least slots percentage remaining..i.e only 17% of seats are left until June 30 2017...
> ...


Do you have a rough idea how much 17% will be in numbers if converted ?:drama:


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Do you have a rough idea how much 17% will be in numbers if converted ?:drama:


all i can tell you is to complete your documents before Jan and apply... then you are good to go


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

az1610 said:


> all i can tell you is to complete your documents before Jan and apply... then you are good to go


Thanks, I'm hoping to do PTE in end of November to secure 10 points to submit EOI. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping to do PTE in end of November to secure 10 points to submit EOI. :fingerscrossed:


after reviewing your ielts scores..i can assure you that you will ace your pte exam

feel free to contact me if you need any help regarding pte


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Do you have a rough idea how much 17% will be in numbers if converted ?:drama:


259 slots left not counting November 8 invitations 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Im Mech'l Eng at 70 points, eoi submitted on 4/11/16 but sadly didnt get any invite... could it be that the occupationg ceiling is already full?


----------



## airbatross (Aug 22, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> Im Mech'l Eng at 70 points, eoi submitted on 4/11/16 but sadly didnt get any invite... could it be that the occupationg ceiling is already full?


I guess so. 70 is already very high for that group. I received invitation with 60 back in 14 September. Oh my..


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> Im Mech'l Eng at 70 points, eoi submitted on 4/11/16 but sadly didnt get any invite... could it be that the occupationg ceiling is already full?


259 slots gone in one invite is highly unlikely... Maybe they held off any invites for November 8... Hope so... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

Wonder if this circumstance allows any conclusions regarding the OZ job market for us...?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

patde said:


> Wonder if this circumstance allows any conclusions regarding the OZ job market for us...?


What do you mean? Too many mechanical engineers applying? 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> What do you mean? Too many mechanical engineers applying?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Probably. Or they lowered the available number of visas due to a saturated market?
Who knows. We will see.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I submitted my EOI on 4th November, didn't get an invitation in the 9th November draw, I have 65 points and my occupation code is 233512. So there is a possibility that they have thrown this under pro rata too. Let's see, the report for this draw is going to come out two days after the next draw that is 25th November. Let's hope all of us get invites in the 23rd November draw.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

patde said:


> Probably. Or they lowered the available number of visas due to a saturated market?
> Who knows. We will see.


Mechanical was never good in Australia... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

az1610 said:


> after reviewing your ielts scores..i can assure you that you will ace your pte exam
> 
> feel free to contact me if you need any help regarding pte


Thank you for the encouraging word, and offering help. 
I will do the exam once and assess where I stand on the PTE scale. eep:


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

patde said:


> Probably. Or they lowered the available number of visas due to a saturated market?
> Who knows. We will see.


The market is very competitive right now


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

hi friends..

if after the 2nd round of invites this November, and we will still not get any invites, does it mean that we have to wait for the next fiscal year? will there still be any other options for us?

i'm a 70-pointer. EOI lodge on 4/11


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Nothing can be said before they give details of the 7th November invite round...As you have 70 points you will be first in line for 189 so dont worry...But based on this year and last year invite statistics I dont think 259 slots will disappear just like that...


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Nothing can be said before they give details of the 7th November invite round...As you have 70 points you will be first in line for 189 so dont worry...But based on this year and last year invite statistics I dont think 259 slots will disappear just like that...


i hope so man.. I think our group's occupation will go pro-rata in the next round.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> i hope so man.. I think our group's occupation will go pro-rata in the next round.


what do you mean by 'I think our group's occupation will go pro-rata in the next round'??


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys i have submitted my 189 on 10th Nov. A bit worried that i may not get invitation as my point is only 60 and very less number of invitations are left (259). My question are:

1. Will mechanical(233512) invitations will be continued after December 1st round.
2. If i miss that, i have to wait till June 2017
3. What is the possibility of getting 190 then.
4. those who will miss the invitation shall have to wait for how long or what else steps they can take .

expats suggestion needed.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Guys i have submitted my 189 on 10th Nov. A bit worried that i may not get invitation as my point is only 60 and very less number of invitations are left (259). My question are:
> 
> 1. Will mechanical(233512) invitations will be continued after December 1st round.
> 2. If i miss that, i have to wait till June 2017
> ...


Has anybody told you that they won't continue after 1st December?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Has anybody told you that they won't continue after 1st December?



Thats what i understood so far after readings all expats comments ....that is why i am asking ?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Thats what i understood so far after readings all expats comments ....that is why i am asking ?


Yes, there are a lot of speculations, wait for an official word from DIBP or even better if you can call the authorities for clarifications. My problem is that I am not in Australia and the number provided by them is local.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess with around 200 invitations left only the competition will be high ... I expect this occupation group to be in pro rata arrangements next round ....Anyway I believe that chances for mechanical engineers in 190 visa still good ...
All the best guys


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Has anybody told you that they won't continue after 1st December?


What that means?


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Good luck to all of us.. I hope we can get an invite later....


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

guys i have only 60 points for 189 as mechanical engineer.do I have any chance on December rounds? hope all friends get it, though only few invitations left. Compared to other occupation i think we have the lowest ceiling as three engineers group are in a single slot. hope for the best.....inshallah.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

All the best to all 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Has anyone received an invite in this round?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Has anyone received an invite in this round?


I saw only one Mechanical Engineerinvited with 70 points. I checked on myimmitracker


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I saw only one Mechanical Engineerinvited with 70 points. I checked on myimmitracker


yes, i saw that too. I think this occupation has gone pro rata!


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I saw only one Mechanical Engineerinvited with 70 points. I checked on myimmitracker



How can I know the cutoff points for mechanical engineers for today's draw? Please advise ...


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

i got invited too..


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

points and code and timeline?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

melkmaid said:


> i got invited too..


congrats ...whats ur point and occupation code


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> yes, i saw that too. I think this occupation has gone pro rata!


brother can you explain what is pro rata?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

az1610 said:


> bonkers911 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, i saw that too. I think this occupation has gone pro rata!
> ...


Pro rata means there is a high demand on particular occupation... DIBP set limited invitations for each occupation... if the applicants are more than the number of invitations available... the system will increase the pass mark for that occupation to become 65 or 70 instead of 60 to allow less people to get the invitation...


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

If above stuff is not scared enough, this one really concerned me: https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This post is just a reminder to all Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers trying to pick up an invite through 189...
> Out of all the occupations Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2335 has the least slots percentage remaining..i.e only 17% of seats are left until June 30 2017...
> ...


What does that mean if an occupation is under pro rata? How does it work?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am not if the group 2335 is under pro rata according to the round on 9 November.
Someone can say somenthing about this?

9 November 2016 round results


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I am not if the group 2335 is under pro rata according to the round on 9 November.
> Someone can say somenthing about this?
> 
> 9 November 2016 round results


Very surprising... Because it neither says pro rata but invites came only to 70 pointers.... Dont know what they are up to... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys what my analysis say due to vacation they have reduced number of invitation for 233512, because from December to mid January they will be on leave.
If 230+ invitation still remaining then assume maximum 20 invites for 70, 50 invites for 65 pointers. After that still we will have 160 invites left for 60 pointers. Those who will submit EOI with 60 points before December will have a chance of getting invited for 233512. Please some one give some light on my assumption as I am a 60 pointer also. 

I have seen a flagged occupation list (SOL list for 2016-17) where they claimed mechanical, electrical, civil engineering will be removed next year. https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol. Is these are rummer? Say some thing about this also?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

now the ANZSCO code 2531X are officialy on pro-rate with minimum 70 points needed?
does this mean that everyone below 75 should try 190 visas??


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys I am also a 60 pointer.. 
Age 30
Qualification 15
Pte 10
Exp 5 (3yrs) 
I lodged my eoi on 1 Dec. For 189 visa... Is their any scope guys??? Or am I doomed???


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

takemeout said:


> now the ANZSCO code 2531X are officialy on pro-rate with minimum 70 points needed?
> does this mean that everyone below 75 should try 190 visas??




I have sent you a PM. Appreciate your reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Any invitations today engineering mates?


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

HI all engineers,
Can any body go through this report and eloborate it
https://submissions.education.gov.a...documents/Attachments/Engineers Australia.pdf
It looks like EA has suggested not to exclude any engineering occupation from SOL for 2017-2018


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

sambat said:


> HI all engineers,
> Can any body go through this report and eloborate it
> https://submissions.education.gov.a...documents/Attachments/Engineers Australia.pdf
> It looks like EA has suggested not to exclude any engineering occupation from SOL for 2017-2018


This is last year's submission, I believe.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

azerty said:


> This is last year's submission, I believe.


Yeah, it's definitely from last year.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yeah, it's definitely from last year.


Yes my mistake, 
any body got invite today with 65 or 60 scores, 
Is NSW giving sponsorship to any mechanical engineer with 60 pionts, please share


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

Well i just read 2017-18 SOL list comments and it was the same request they made for this year's session. so i hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwijjKaTgu3QAhUBWBQKHbjJDhMQFgglMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.engineersaustralia.org.au%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fshado%2FResources%2F2017-18_sol.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFGQKoNf07oVtkrLaKPzx0wvJ8LaQ&sig2=XyTQtf3aSLp4uTFye6vZcw


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Resources/2017-18_sol.pdf


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

dinh3phan said:


> If above stuff is not scared enough, this one really concerned me: https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17




Indeed, I'm really concerned for this matter. We still have to wait for the next SOL issue on next July so far to see our occupation destiny. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if flagged list would impact to CSOL list as well? I guess No, so maybe we still have chance to apply via 190 Visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

adnantahireng said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Resources/2017-18_sol.pdf



Wish Australian Govt agree with EA suggestion. DIBP will surely reduce number of ceilings for engineering occupation in next SOL, in case they do not remove it.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

adnantahireng said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Resources/2017-18_sol.pdf


I found some more material related to this...

http://newsroom.engineersaustralia....rces/skilled_migration_position_statement.pdf


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I found some more material related to this...
> 
> http://newsroom.engineersaustralia....rces/skilled_migration_position_statement.pdf



Seems that immigration for engineers to Australia is getting close to an end.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Seems that immigration for engineers to Australia is getting close to an end.


Did you read this one?
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Resources/2017-18_sol.pdf

It's hoped that engineering occupations remain in the list next year. I do hope! =)


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I found some more material related to this...
> 
> http://newsroom.engineersaustralia....rces/skilled_migration_position_statement.pdf


I just read the last page and it seems to me that EA is too worried about the skills and experience mentioned by engineers and considers them "too vague", so they're going to put more conditions on them.
Another issue is that Australian market is concentrated with conventional brands of engineering such as civil, mechanical and electrical engineers. So EA definitely want their quota reduced.
Last thing which disturbs them most is 457 visas. In fact, they're considering it as a "mess" in plain words, and wants it removed for good.

I don't know what to make of it but its certainly not good for next year's mechanical applicants, who already share their quota with production and industrial.


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Did you read this one?
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/Resources/2017-18_sol.pdf
> 
> It's hoped that engineering occupations remain in the list next year. I do hope! =)


Yeah, nevertheless, it will survive(IA)


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I believe that people in our occupation group (at least 65 pointers) can expect good news in the following month.

Cutoff points dropped to 65 with DOE from 26/10/2016.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

\o/


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey guys, I believe that people in our occupation group (at least 65 pointers) can expect good news in the following month.
> 
> Cutoff points dropped to 65 with DOE from 26/10/2016.
> 
> ...



The fact that EA slow down application processing during December and January could be another factor giving more chances for 65 pointers


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

If an invitation has visa date of effect 26/10/2016 with cut off point is 65, then will a candidate with 65 point (DOE 4/11/2016) receive invitation also in the same round?????


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

No he won't the last invite was given to the guy who submitted on 26th... As rounds go on it will come in November 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys I have a doubt:

the invitation results for 23 November says 

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers Pts 70	DOE 8/11/2016 12.20 pm
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx

The invitation results on 07 December says as below
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers Pts 70 DOE 6/12/2016 12.43 pm
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-december-2016.aspx

The invitation results on 21 December is as below
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers PTs 65	DOE 26/10/2016 5.40 pm
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

The DOE for 21 December round is 26 Oct and the cutoff is 65 here
the DOE for 07 December round is 06 Dec and the cutoff is 70 here

how can the results of a 21 Dec has a DOE in October and 07 Dec has DOE of 06Dec.

Would appreciate if anyone could explain this discrepancy.

Keeping aside the confusion and considering the latest cutoff points as reference it seems in January 65 pointers can expect a good news and hope 60 pointers have a good news in the subsequent days.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys I have a doubt:
> 
> the invitation results for 23 November says
> 
> ...


Very clear. 
Cutoff date in december for 70 pointers. The cutoff points moved to 65 pointers with effect date in october. (65 pointers were not invited for 3 rounds)


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys I have a doubt:
> 
> the invitation results for 23 November says
> 
> ...


People with higher points always get invited over people with lower points. Whenever there are 70 points in the queue in a certain round, 65 pointers wait till they are all invited before they get a turn. 

The Dec 21 round meant that the 70s were fully invited and they had started inviting 65s who have been waiting for a few rounds, thus the earlier cutoff date.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey mates,

there is one more invitation round coming. If someone from this thread get invited, let us know please.

I would invited those who are not registered at myimmitracker to do so. 

Cheers!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Please everyone post your updates and enroll in the myimmitracker if you are not.
I believe 65 pointers have a a very strong chance on 4th January invitation round. 
All the best to everyone.
Hope that the cutoff falls to 60 points soon and everyone gets an invite eventually.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

As the category 2335 consists of 
233511 Industrial engineer
233512 Mechanical engineer
233513 Plant/Production engineer
Does anyone has an idea regarding the breakdown of slots in the 2335 category as in how many invites for 233511, how many for 233512 and how many for 2333513.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

people from this thread who get invited please update here.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> people from this thread who get invited please update here.


didn't you received your invitation this round?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> didn't you received your invitation this round?


I cant check as my agent manage my EOI. I have to wait his response. :crutch:


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I cant check as my agent manage my EOI. I have to wait his response. :crutch:


hopefully you will have a good news soon  

but! remember to share it


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> lucas.wszolek said:
> 
> 
> > people from this thread who get invited please update here.
> ...


Ahmed alaa

Did you get invite?? 
Points and doe please


----------



## krishnay (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.

My details are: Mechanical engineer, EOI date 30/10/2016 and total points are 65.

Good luck to everyone else and thank you for your help!


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Ahmed alaa
> 
> Did you get invite??
> Points and doe please


not yet
189 /65 points / 9-12-2016


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...


congratulations


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmed alaa
> ...


Would you expect to get positive news in a while? Or is it done 4 this round?


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Would you expect to get positive news in a while? Or is it done 4 this round?


unfortunately it is done for this round, hope to be invited in 18th January and you 2
we need to know the updated cutoff or at least from the users here>>>


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Would you expect to get positive news in a while? Or is it done 4 this round?
> ...


Hopefully


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Krishnay.......

Best of luck to everyone for the next rounds


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...




Congratulations bro! I guess you jumped hit the ceiling when informed. Such a feeling.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Analysis211216.pdf

Read this .........


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good analysis. But this is for 21Dec round, if we can have a similar report after the 04 Jan invitation round it will be give us a better picture . I guess there were only 17 invites again as per the analysis in the report. I believe that DOE has moved into November for 65 pointers and as one of this group member Krishnay with 65 pts had the DOE of 30Oct.
I see a lot of 233512 Mechanical engineers in the my immitracker and very less/limited number of candidates for 233513 and 233511.
Can anyone give an insight how the number of people are allotted in the 2335 category.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers – As predicted this occupation became Pro rata
for the 23/11/2016 round with no invites having been given on 9/11/2016. Only 17 places were
allocated as we anticipated. This should ring alarm bells as with the previous two October rounds
resulting in 123 and 112 invites, 17 only from now on will mean 65 and likely even 70 points
needed for an invitation for a 189 visa.

As per the article above the code 2335 went pro rata from 23.Nov and will invite only 17 candidates every invitation round.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Confirmed,

DOE moved to 01/11/16 with 65 points.

4 January 2017 round results

Let's next round what happens. =)


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Confirmed,
> 
> DOE moved to 01/11/16 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Good news for you lucas.
Hope you will be one of the lucky 17 guys to be invited as your DOE is 02.Nov
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

for electronics engineer cut of point dropped down to 60...oooowwww. on 21st December round it was 65...doe has gone back too..congrats to them who has 60. 
can we expect same for 2335 group.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

islam03 said:


> for electronics engineer cut of point dropped down to 60...oooowwww. on 21st December round it was 65...doe has gone back too..congrats to them who has 60.
> can we expect same for 2335 group.


The DOE for electronics engineers has gone back to 7th July. For guys in 2335 group especially with 60 pts i believe there are only two options 
1. Either wait till July 2017 when the ceilings get reset and hope that the occupation stays in the SOL to be eligible for 189
2. Improve your English by getting IELTS 8 or PTE 79+and jump the queue by getting 70 pts and guaranteed 189 invite in next round

I am not sure of the state sponsorship option as there hasn't been any state sponsorship in 2335 category of late.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

My DOE was 22nd Nov 2016. on 28th Dec 2016 I have completed one more year on earth ( Birthday), In my EOI break point(PDF one) DOE has changed to 28nd Dec 2016 but in the main page ( Where we have submit/edit/withdraw options) DOE remains same as before. 

Which DOE should skill select count ??


----------



## Anand23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Guys,
I, along with my wife and daughter, got the golden email on 12th Jan 2017 after almost 294 days of exhausting wait. Thanks for your support through this period.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> I, along with my wife and daughter, got the golden email on 12th Jan 2017 after almost 294 days of exhausting wait. Thanks for your support through this period.


Congrats mate. That might have been a real agonising wait.
Best of luck for the job search and future endeavours.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

It's today guys. One more day of hope for being invited.

Engineers from 2335xx who get invited, please update in this thread as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> It's today guys. One more day of hope for being invited.
> 
> Engineers from 2335xx who get invited, please update in this thread as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Please update, no invite for me...


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Please update, no invite for me...


I don't know yet! I have to wait my agent inform me.

But I haven't seen anyone from our group being invited.


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I don't know yet! I have to wait my agent inform me.
> 
> But I haven't seen anyone from our group being invited.



@ Lucas and Bonkers911, has any of you received an invite yet? I hope the bar has not been raised again because looking at immitracker, only those with 70/75 got invited in 2335 group.

Kindly update the house if you've got any update.

Cheers


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

royalfd said:


> @ Lucas and Bonkers911, has any of you received an invite yet? I hope the bar has not been raised again because looking at immitracker, only those with 70/75 got invited in 2335 group.
> 
> Kindly update the house if you've got any update.
> 
> Cheers


nothing from my side.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> royalfd said:
> 
> 
> > @ Lucas and Bonkers911, has any of you received an invite yet? I hope the bar has not been raised again because looking at immitracker, only those with 70/75 got invited in 2335 group.
> ...




Unfortunately i believe the cutoff seems to be back to 70 with EA and Ielts firing in full guns after Christmas. 
65 pointers with eois after november seem to have very slim chances this year


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

royalfd said:


> @ Lucas and Bonkers911, has any of you received an invite yet? I hope the bar has not been raised again because looking at immitracker, only those with 70/75 got invited in 2335 group.
> 
> Kindly update the house if you've got any update.
> 
> Cheers


Not yet mate.

Let's see next round. ray:


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

18 January 2017 round results

cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!

February rounds will take place in 1st & 15th , good luck for every body


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

aalaa said:


> 18 January 2017 round results
> 
> cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!
> 
> February rounds will take place in 1st & 15th , good luck for every body


6 min 😲 How come!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> 6 min 😲 How come!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


moved from 1/11/2016 1.35 am in 4th January to 1/11/2016 1.41 am in 18th January


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aalaa said:


> 18 January 2017 round results
> 
> cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!
> 
> February rounds will take place in 1st & 15th , good luck for every body



****

At this rate i need 3649 years to get an invitation


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> 6 min 😲 How come!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Mine is 2339 and I think, I have missed it this year for sure. I am going to apply in 1-2 days.



takemeout said:


> ****
> 
> At this rate i need 3649 years to get an invitation


Well if you haven't applied by Dec, I think this years quota is done.

July, I guess we will all get it hopefully.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Mine is 2339 and I think, I have missed it this year for sure. I am going to apply in 1-2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> if you have 70 point or more you will get it for sure


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aalaa said:


> if you have 70 point or more you will get it for sure


I can't get to 70 unless I do NAATI and that's just a hassle. Lets hope they are not going to remove the subject from SOL of 2017-18.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think its unfair that the whole ceiling is filled by Jan 2017 EOI submitter and there are 5 more months left considering that people with 65 points now have to wait 5 months for no reason while till August, 400 out of 1000 people got invite with 60 points. They should have given it slowly to allow people with 65 points any chance to apply after they decided to fill it up with 60 pointers.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

aalaa said:


> 18 January 2017 round results
> 
> cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!
> 
> February rounds will take place in 1st & 15th , good luck for every body


there might have been 70 pointers who filled up the good part of 17 slots available per invitation cycle, but the good news is that the cut off is still 65 though the DOE moved only 6 minutes, so there is still a ray of hope for the 65 pointers to be invited. 
But I believe for 60 pointers the door is pretty much closed till July 2017.
Best of luck everyone for the further invites.........


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Mine is 2339 and I think, I have missed it this year for sure. I am going to apply in 1-2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My EOI date is 16/12
I Hope it still remains on SOL for next year


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

takemeout said:


> My EOI date is 16/12
> I Hope it still remains on SOL for next year


You will get invite. It will go till mid to end of Jan 2017 before it fills up I think. Your invite will most likely come in 2-2.5 months, so 15th March 2017 or late..


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

takemeout said:


> My EOI date is 16/12
> I Hope it still remains on SOL for next year


Takemeout ... it was easy finding you here by the way :hat: 
Don't worry mate, soon u will get 190 invitation before March hopefully .... 
am quite optimistic .... 
Regards 
Ahmed


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > My EOI date is 16/12
> ...



Thanks ahmed


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm a 65 pointer applied a *189* on *23-Nov-2016*, any chance of receiving an invite before July?
I've also applied a *190* (70pt) to Vic & NSW on* Jan-2017*, still no response.

regards,


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> I'm a 65 pointer applied a *189* on *23-Nov-2016*, any chance of receiving an invite before July?
> I've also applied a *190* (70pt) to Vic & NSW on* Jan-2017*, still no response.
> 
> regards,


we can only wish you and everyone some luck and ability to be patient  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey mates

I just wanna share details of my insignificant experience with EOI submission. However, I am not so good at this point so far and have a lot of questions to raise.

First time, I submitted my EOI for 190 visa (all teh states were selected) on November 8th 2016. I am not high pointer and have no opportunity to count on 189 subclass visa due to some circumstances. Unfortunatelly, I can get 60 points only applying within 190 visa subclass (optionally 65 on 489). To continue, I received an invite from the WA state to apply for their sponsorship very shortly on November 17th. I still don't know how this system of ceilings and rounds works, though I have read this tread thoroughly. Anyway, I received their invitation, but due to the strict requirement to have a one year contract with a WA employer, I couldn't proceed as it is unreal to get it for offshore applicants.

That is my bitter experience till now


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I'm a 65 pointer applied a *189* on *23-Nov-2016*, any chance of receiving an invite before July?
> I've also applied a *190* (70pt) to Vic & NSW on* Jan-2017*, still no response.
> 
> regards,


Yes, just a 1.5 months before you get it, not too far.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

EIMIC said:


> Hey mates
> 
> I just wanna share details of my insignificant experience with EOI submission. However, I am not so good at this point so far and have a lot of questions to raise.
> 
> ...


When do state issue invite ? Every month on a certain date like 1st day of month or just ongoing any day any time ?


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Analysis18012017.pdf

WoW 40 weeks to get an Invitation for 65 lodged today. That is too much.
Do you guys agree with this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, just a 1.5 months before you get it, not too far.


What do you think of my invite?

233512, 65 points, DOE 4-11-2016 

and my chances for NSW sponsorship?

30 points for age
15 for Education
20 for Superior English
I have a work experience of 2 years.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bonkers911 said:


> What do you think of my invite?
> 
> 233512, 65 points, DOE 4-11-2016
> 
> ...


You should get 189 next week on 1st Feb, so I wouldn't worry too much about 190.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

i have no chance this year with 60 and doe 22nd November 16


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Analysis18012017.pdf
> 
> WoW 40 weeks to get an Invitation for 65 lodged today. That is too much.
> Do you guys agree with this?
> ...



40 weeks means, you will be landing on the new financial year. 
So maybe on the first of july they reset all prorata limitations


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> i have no chance this year with 60 and doe 22nd November 16


Well July will be your chance or unless you get a state sponsorship.


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> When do state issue invite ? Every month on a certain date like 1st day of month or just ongoing any day any time ?


I am not able to clarify this point. Frankly, I hardly understand how it works and is alligned with 190 and 189 visas sequence of candidates selection. Perhaps, someone else is aware of this process and will manage to explain


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Another invitation round coming our way. Best of luck for all the 65 pointers


----------



## itzhak87 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am planning to apply for visa 189. Right now I am waiting for my assessment to come in. Should I apply in this year now or hope that mechanical engineer occupation makes it to the SOL next year?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

itzhak87 said:


> Hi everyone. I am planning to apply for visa 189. Right now I am waiting for my assessment to come in. Should I apply in this year now or hope that mechanical engineer occupation makes it to the SOL next year?


You apply asap. Every second matters. I would advice getting SkillSelect Account ready with experience and educational details filled it. Once your assessment comes through, you login, update and submit.

Now you already spend money on assessment, so whether mechanical engineer makes the SOL next year or not, it hardly matters. You should aim at applying asap. If you have 55/60 points, you might get some State Sponsorship or a July invite for 189, when people get invite at 60 points


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Good luck dears.....its only around 7 hours.... hope that all 65 pointer get invetation today 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

itzhak87 said:


> Hi everyone. I am planning to apply for visa 189. Right now I am waiting for my assessment to come in. Should I apply in this year now or hope that mechanical engineer occupation makes it to the SOL next year?


The sooner the better. Do not wait for anything apply as soon as possible.........


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> Good luck dears.....its only around 7 hours.... hope that all 65 pointer get invetation today 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


7 hours to go... Will keep you guys updated. ITA games are dark and late already. 

DOE 4 Nov with 65 points.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I got my PTE results today
I achieved 79+ in all modules 


Haaaaaaaay


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I got my PTE results today
> I achieved 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay


MAbrooooooooooooooooook arty:arty:arty:
in another word congratulations


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Congratulations brother. Update your EOI right now. You will be invited in today's round.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> MAbrooooooooooooooooook arty:arty:arty:
> in another word congratulations




 

Do your best, in other words sheddy 7elek


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

takemeout said:


> I got my PTE results today
> I achieved 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay


Congrats mate !


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope 65 pointers get lucky today and move from the limbo to the visa lodgement. finger crossed!
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I got my PTE results today
> I achieved 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay


Mabrook for achieving Superior english and grabbing those elusive 10 extra points. 
best of luck for the next steps. Pretty sure you will be invited in today's invitation round.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I got my PTE results today
> I achieved 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay


did you get an invite?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> did you get an invite?


Yes :bump2:


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Yes :bump2:


congratulation  wish lots of success for you and all our 2335XX team


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys!

All the best with visa lodge!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

no one else got an invitation? 
I have my agent inform me.... =/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lucas.wszolek said:


> no one else got an invitation?
> I have my agent inform me.... =/


I feel for you man. 14 days and only 6 mins increment last time. Hopefully you will get it tonight.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Yes :bump2:


Congratulation on getting invited. best of luck for the further process.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> no one else got an invitation?
> I have my agent inform me.... =/


Any luck???


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Any luck???


no mate. out:


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> no mate. out:


Does that mean we are done for this year and the cutoff has risen to 70 again?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Does that mean we are done for this year and the cutoff has risen to 70 again?


well, I don't know to be honest. We have to wait DIBP release the results for this latest round. 
However, I do believe we have chance to be invited in this year program. I don't when, but I believe we'll get our invite soon.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I got my PTE results today
> I achieved 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay




Wow! Congrats!! after how many attempts you get this score? I really need to go through PTE for the same score. 

I hope if you could give me a little guidance to achieve this score or even the materials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Wow! Congrats!! after how many attempts you get this score? I really need to go through PTE for the same score.
> 
> I hope if you could give me a little guidance to achieve this score or even the materials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



this is my first time to test PTE
I had IELTS before with scores 8.5/8.5/7.5/7.5 
my preparation was based on getting familiar with test format by doing many practice tests. I didn't spend much time on learning English.

I think e2 material on youtube, is popular and successful. 

for me PTE, isn't much easier in content, it just fits you if you are someone skilled at multitasking, and have a fast pace in general. if someone is that careful, steady, and slow probably wouldn't be able to achieve 79+. Time is very short.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

takemeout said:


> this is my first time to test PTE
> 
> I had IELTS before with scores 8.5/8.5/7.5/7.5
> 
> ...




Thanks for your helpful reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> this is my first time to test PTE
> I had IELTS before with scores 8.5/8.5/7.5/7.5
> my preparation was based on getting familiar with test format by doing many practice tests. I didn't spend much time on learning English.
> 
> ...


Hey 

Have you lodged the visa application ??


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

So I've recently got a rejected 190 application from Victoria state. So now I'm wondering what action should I take next.
Of course I'd already applied for 189 since November, however since ANZSCO 233513 is currently under Pro rata, and only few invitations left, I'm not expecting to receive anything from 189 soon.
I was thinking about creating new 190 EOIs and apply for other states, but I'm not sure which state would have a better chance for Production/Industrial Engineers.

Forgot to mention that I already applied for NSW, but no reply yet.

Thoughts..?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I've recently got a rejected 190 application from Victoria state. So now I'm wondering what action should I take next.
> Of course I'd already applied for 189 since November, however since ANZSCO 233513 is currently under Pro rata, and only few invitations left, I'm not expecting to receive anything from 189 soon.
> ...


At this point of time you have two options

1. attempt PTE and try to get 79+ in all bands, this will boost your score to 75 points in 189 and a sure shot invitation in the immediate invitation round
2. since your DOE is 23 Nov and the present is hovering around 01 Nov and with only 17 invites per round the chances are touch and go for you to get invite till July 2017. You can wait till July and you will get an invite for sure in July.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Please,,,, were you a paid student on e2 language? I want to enrol for it...$129 package.... What advice do u have for me....I need 79+ in all. Wrote it before my grades were L69, S63 R64, W66......IELTS L7 R6.5 W6.5 S6.5


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Please were you a paid student with e2 language.... I want to enrol for it....package $129 ....what will you advice me on? I need my previous result was L69,R64,W65 S66....


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hey
> 
> Have you lodged the visa application ??




not yet, 
i prepared application, and need to go next week to bring some documents.
I'm not in a big rush now


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Diggy said:


> Please were you a paid student with e2 language.... I want to enrol for it....package $129 ....what will you advice me on? I need my previous result was L69,R64,W65 S66....



no... i did not get any paid service, i h=just had some practice on how the exam looks like and get some self preparation


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks....I will try and get more prepared next time.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> not yet,
> i prepared application, and need to go next week to bring some documents.
> I'm not in a big rush now


Best of luck for the visa process. Take your time and prepare the documents such that they dont get back to you asking for anything and you get a direct grant soon.
Please do keep us posted on your developments.

Cheers


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

The DOE after the 01 Feb round is 02 Nov 2:33 pm and the cutoff is still 65 pts for 2335.
Hopefully now the 65 pointers like lucas and bonkers who are hovering on the brink of getting invited should get it finally in this round.
Best of luck to everyone


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I've recently got a rejected 190 application from Victoria state. So now I'm wondering what action should I take next.
> Of course I'd already applied for 189 since November, however since ANZSCO 233513 is currently under Pro rata, and only few invitations left, I'm not expecting to receive anything from 189 soon.
> ...


Hi 

Is your background from maintenance or from projects ?? Which domain have worked in is it oil and gas, fertilisers etc. What is the reason Victoria authorities have given for rejection.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is your background from maintenance or from projects ?? Which domain have worked in is it oil and gas, fertilisers etc. What is the reason Victoria authorities have given for rejection.


Hi,

Projects background (PMP certified).
Facilities & Buildings Automation actually.
Following is the email I received...

_Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours _


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Projects background (PMP certified).
> Facilities & Buildings Automation actually.
> ...


Hi

This seems to be a generic email and nothing specific about the reason of rejection. Anyways best of luck for your next endeavours.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> The DOE after the 01 Feb round is 02 Nov 2:33 pm and the cutoff is still 65 pts for 2335.
> Hopefully now the 65 pointers like lucas and bonkers who are hovering on the brink of getting invited should get it finally in this round.
> Best of luck to everyone


Yeah mate...let's see...I can't wait to be invited. :fingerscrossed:

thanks for your positive thoughts. I appreciate that.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yeah mate...let's see...I can't wait to be invited. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> thanks for your positive thoughts. I appreciate that.


wish you all the best


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Quite digressive but from this article, it seems that gloomy outlook is waiting for Aussie-dream-seekers and also newcomers especially ones who work in the industry like us. 
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-06/murphys-law-guide-to-australian-economy/8163918


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

So the cut off for 65 pointers have not moved 4 days in two rounds. I still did not receive an invite. Still waiting. If any 65 pointer got an invite. Please update here.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yeah mate...let's see...I can't wait to be invited. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> thanks for your positive thoughts. I appreciate that.


any movement in your case?


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yeah mate...let's see...I can't wait to be invited. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> thanks for your positive thoughts. I appreciate that.


you have 65 points for 189 and EOI is 2nd nov 2016..
hope you got invited by this time..


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

233512 mech engineer

189 - 60 points 
190 - 65 points (victoria)

189 EOI submitted - 25 nov 2016
190 ackngmnt receicevd - 1st dec 2016

invite - yet to come


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Analysis010217.pdf


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what was the EOI cutoff point for Mechanical engineer in latest round (Feb 14 )
65 points or 70 points?


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello All

I am new to this Group and below are my Details.

233511 - Industrial Engineer 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L8,R6,W6.5,S7.5) - 21/05/2015
PTE: L68,R72,S65,W66
EA +ve: 21/09/2016
EOI: 12/10/2016(Outcome in 12 Days)
VISA lodge: 06/12/2016
CO contact: 16/12/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Medicals: 21/12/2016( CO Query Closed)
Grant : Waiting
IED: Waiting


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 60points?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Diggy said:


> Any hope for 60points?


quite difficult to get an invitation with 60 mate.
It's hard for me and look at my signature.

with 70 points get an invitation as soon as there is a round.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Guys , 

What are the chance for 2335 (Industrial Engineer) with 70 points for the next round invite?
Any thoughts?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> What are the chance for 2335 (Industrial Engineer) with 70 points for the next round invite?
> Any thoughts?


I'd say is 100% sure to get an invitation.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks mate . even if the DOE is in 20th feb 2017?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> Thanks mate . even if the DOE is in 20th feb 2017?


Yes mate.
Check the website myimmitracker...
also, include your profile there.


----------



## fahad333an (Oct 2, 2016)

I need some help brother, as u have also applied for PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER, my concern is that I am currently preparing my career episodes, but one thing which is bothering me is that my career episodes seems not much technical. I am working as a Production Manager so there is not much scope of too much technical and engineering work...and I am preparing my career episode of one of the project as a Production Manager experience...can this be a problem?


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Check the summary statement for competencies required and build your episodes accordingly . it does not matter which role or project you were doing or involved in . you need to demonstrate that you are competent. good luck


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

fahad333an said:


> I need some help brother, as u have also applied for PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER, my concern is that I am currently preparing my career episodes, but one thing which is bothering me is that my career episodes seems not much technical. I am working as a Production Manager so there is not much scope of too much technical and engineering work...and I am preparing my career episode of one of the project as a Production Manager experience...can this be a problem?


Well...as long as you cover all points in the Summary Statement, I don't see much problem. But be sure you cover all points in the summary properly.

Also, use the summary as a guide while you are writing your CDRs. Then you can link your CDR to the summary later.

Even your background is not much technical, try to come up with something related to technical stuff. Do your best to show how you use(d) your engineering background into your CDR.

I believe that the key is to cover the summary properly. 

Give me a shout if you need anything else!


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I just finished my CDR is it proper for me to make references to books that I got some technical stuffs from?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Any hope for 60points?
> ...


What about state nomination? Like NSW for 190....how possible is it?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

lucas.wszolek said:


> fahad333an said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help brother, as u have also applied for PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER, my concern is that I am currently preparing my career episodes, but one thing which is bothering me is that my career episodes seems not much technical. I am working as a Production Manager so there is not much scope of too much technical and engineering work...and I am preparing my career episode of one of the project as a Production Manager experience...can this be a problem?
> ...


Will it be proper to make references to formulas gotten from text books and used to buttress a point in ones CDR?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys
I submitted my EOI points with 70 last week in 2335 but i could see mechanical engineer points has raised yo 70 points in last round
How long i have to wait to get invitation?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

The cutoff has increased 70 points with a backlog of a day and 5 hours. Good luck to all 65 pointers. We are doomed.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys
Submitted my EOI with 70 points for mechanical engineer
Surprised to see EOI points raised to 70 from 65 points in last round 
Can i get invitation in next round ? Or i have to wait for long time ?


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

when did you submit?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

February 16


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

From Iscah .........



Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers – There are approximately 900
EOIs in the system at 60 and 65 points uninvited so pressure is growing to gain the
17 places each round.
As predicted in the last round this was going to jump to 70 points and it has
unfortunately. An EOI at 65 points is now likely to take more than 12 months to get
an invitation. 60 points are light years away unless DIBP change their policy.
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 70 points EOI dated 13/02/2017


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Can you take your points up to 75?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

fahad333an said:


> I need some help brother, as u have also applied for PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER, my concern is that I am currently preparing my career episodes, but one thing which is bothering me is that my career episodes seems not much technical. I am working as a Production Manager so there is not much scope of too much technical and engineering work...and I am preparing my career episode of one of the project as a Production Manager experience...can this be a problem?



I am also plant/production manager for years and recieved positive assessment for 233513. 
The 3 projects i submitted were
1. Purchase of new production line. 
2. Implementation of lean techniques to reduce waste.
3. Cost saving to reduce BOM 

Most of the CEs were showing my role in leading people rather than doing things myself


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> Can you take your points up to 75?


don't act paranoid. wait for a round to happen mate. You are getting an invite on 1st March for sure. relax.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

With 70 points cut off and 17 places awarded every round , chances are slim.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> With 70 points cut off and 17 places awarded every round , chances are slim.


You are safe mate. Relax


----------



## fahad333an (Oct 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I am also plant/production manager for years and recieved positive assessment for 233513.
> The 3 projects i submitted were
> 1. Purchase of new production line.
> 2. Implementation of lean techniques to reduce waste.
> ...


Thanks bro!
Now i feel some sort of relief


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Awaiting for tomorrow results
Keeping my fingers crossed....
All the best to my friends who are awaiting for results...


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi 65 pointers......
Any updates for this round of invites ??


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi 65 pointers......
> Any updates for this round of invites ??


Invited 233511 (189). Wish you all best of luck


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Invited....
Feeling happy...


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> Invited 233511 (189). Wish you all best of luck


Congrats mate. Best of luck for your future process....

Please provide your timeline....


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Invited....
> Feeling happy...




Congrats...
Please provide your timeline


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Congrats mate. Best of luck for your future process....
> 
> Please provide your timeline....


233511
Points 75
DOE 28 Feb


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

233512
65 points 
DOE 4th Nov, Invited


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Doe : Feb 15
points : 70


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I got my invitation today guys.


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Diggy,

E2 Language is a very good option to prepare for PTE,They have few free webinars on youtube which give lots of tips about all the modules.In my point of view need not to purchase e2 language course but if you can buy PTE official test material nearly to same amount it would be more help full to you.I did the same and cleared the PTE in first attempt.


Best of luck for your journey!!!


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*congrats*



bonkers911 said:


> 233512
> 65 points
> DOE 4th Nov, Invited


Congratulation. Best of luck for visa lodge process and grant .


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Dear friends my DOE is 22nd Nov 2016. In *December 2xth* I got a mail from skill select that they have recalculated my points. After log in to my skill account I see that in the PDF point breakdown my DOE has changed to my birth date but in the main log in page ( the first page appear after log in) DOE is still same as before (22nd Nov 2016) . 

So which DOE will be count by skill select ? 22nd Nov or December 2xth .
Though I have very little chance of getting invite with 60 points .


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> From Iscah .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Experts,

1) I wonder how can Iscah agent collect the data about the number of EOIs in the system? I read on the skilledselect that the number of EOIs is unpredictable since people in and out time to time. 
2) if he is right, then is it unarguable that the guy with max. 65 points (if successfully attain English and EA outcome) like me will have no chance in the next financial year this July? :Cry: Aussie dream :target:. 

Can somebody please clarify for desperate guy a bit?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I got my invitation today guys.


Congratulation Lucas.
Best of luck for the next steps and do keep us posted.
Hope do join the invited club soon


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I got my invitation today guys.


Congrats man, happy for you .
É nois.


----------



## adrivp07 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys. I applied on 10 february 2016. Do you think I have any chance on this fiscal year? 
65 points


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Congrats man, happy for you .
> É nois.


LOL...
É nóis!


----------



## adrivp07 (Feb 20, 2017)

adrivp07 said:


> Hi guys. I applied on 10 february 2016. Do you think I have any chance on this fiscal year?
> 65 points


 2017 sorry hahaha


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

I received invite too for NSW Visa 190 (65+5)


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can anybody suggest which city is best for mechanical engineers to land in australia?
Sydney or Melbourne....
I am from manufacturing unit...


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Can anybody suggest which city is best for mechanical engineers to land in australia?
> Sydney or Melbourne....
> I am from manufacturing unit...


Definitely Melbourne


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you for your reply....
Are u in australia?
Can i know your status, pls?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Thank you for your reply....
> Are u in australia?
> Can i know your status, pls?


I will move in on May 6th but I have watched a large numerous of youtube videos and a lot of people says Melbourne is better for mechanical and Sydney is better for a civil engineering.
My status is a 489 holder in Qld.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I got my invitation today guys.


Congrats Lucas, and all the others who got invited 

I see 65 pt applications who applied at beginning of November started receiving invites...I hope it can be good news for me, as I applied on 23-Nov-2016

best of luck y'all


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Someone should help with an answer. Who has ever gotten positive experience assessment with EA with pay slips, offer letter and bank statement of account... Though, the pay slips shows clearly the amount deducted as tax.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Someone should help with an answer. Who has ever gotten positive experience assessment with EA with pay slips, offer letter and bank statement of account... Though, the pay slips shows clearly the amount deducted as tax.


No tax receipt or tax statement.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys i heard that 29th March round was canceled by DIBP. Is it true ? is that round happened ?
Iscah website said that on 15th march that 29th march round will not happened. But now they have updated a report claiming Unofficial Skill Select Results from 29/3/2017????? Unofficial Skill Select Results from 29/3/2017 | Iscah


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Experts,
I've made the question in EA time frame topic but seems no one are able to help, so I post again he if somebody can help answering.
1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline, but as Mechanical engineer here in my country, has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I solely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project i'm going to narrative? 

2) does anybody believe that mechanical 65 points guys can have chance in the next fiscal year 7/2017? 

thanks everyone in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Experts,
> I've made the question in EA time frame topic but seems no one are able to help, so I post again he if somebody can help answering.
> 1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline, but as Mechanical engineer here in my country, has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I solely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project i'm going to narrative?
> 
> ...


1) you can include all mechanical services
2) nobody knows


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Egyman said:


> 1) you can include all mechanical services
> 
> 2) nobody knows



Thanks Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

i can see my EOI has two DOE : 1st one shows on the main page after log in, which is 22th Nov 2016. 
In view points brake down PDF shows DOE as on 28th Dec 2016 ( it is my birth date)

Which DOE is actual or shall count by skill select.? please suggest


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone. I was wondering If there are any rumors that mechanical engineering might be removed from the SOL in the next fiscal year? I am doing my professional year at the moment and will reach 60 points in late July. Do you think I would have a chance for getting invitation with 60 points in August round? Or do you suggest me to take my points up to 70 points by taking PTE again?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Experts,
> I've made the question in EA time frame topic but seems no one are able to help, so I post again he if somebody can help answering.
> 1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline, but as Mechanical engineer here in my country, has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I solely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project i'm going to narrative?
> 
> ...


Same here, i have 65 points in EOI lodged in 27 Mar 17, when did you lodged EOI?

I have also applied for State Sponsored Visa for NSW AND VIC....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

brs said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering If there are any rumors that mechanical engineering might be removed from the SOL in the next fiscal year? I am doing my professional year at the moment and will reach 60 points in late July. Do you think I would have a chance for getting invitation with 60 points in August round? Or do you suggest me to take my points up to 70 points by taking PTE again?




1) Nobody knows the removal will happen or not, Just keep on hoping.
2) 65 point are likely to receive within 12 months according to Iscah agent. (Rumor maybe) . So it's quite tough for 60 point. You'd better work out PTE to increase your chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Same here, i have 65 points in EOI lodged in 27 Mar 17, when did you lodged EOI?
> 
> I have also applied for State Sponsored Visa for NSW AND VIC....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Unfortunately I haven't applied yet. Still working on SA stuff and struggling with PTE. Long way to go, buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Unfortunately I haven't applied yet. Still working on SA stuff and struggling with PTE. Long way to go, buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok no worries mate but why applying for SA now ???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Same here, i have 65 points in EOI lodged in 27 Mar 17, when did you lodged EOI?
> 
> I have also applied for State Sponsored Visa for NSW AND VIC....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Same for me.

I applied for SC189 on 27 Mar 2017 with 65 points.

I am just worried that DIBP removes 2335*** from SOL list. :confused2:


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Same for me.
> 
> I applied for SC189 on 27 Mar 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> I am just worried that DIBP removes 2335*** from SOL list. :confused2:


Finger crossed...I hope they don't remove it since it's very fundamental occupation like Civil, Electrical etc which is necessary in any country... 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Ok no worries mate but why applying for SA now ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Because It's a must to apply for Skilled Assessment from EA. I haven't done yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

I've just lodged my EOI today with 70 points under ANZCO 2335. Fingers crossed to secure one of the remaining 38 slots for this fiscal year!


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Because It's a must to apply for Skilled Assessment from EA. I haven't done yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh...I thought South Australia... Sorry my mistake 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers – There are 

approximately 1200 EOIs in the system at 60 and 65 points uninvited so pressure is 

growing to gain the 17/34 places each round. This will likely grow to around 1500 

when they reopen in July 2017.

Just 38 places left so there will be 4 places left for 26th April after the expected 

double round on 12th April. Those places on the 26th April are likely to need 75/80

points

If the occupational ceiling remains close to the same 1539 for the next program year 

then there will be around 60 invitations per round instead of just 17 per round at the 

moment. That will mean not only all 70 pointers getting invites, but 65 pointers 

lodged now will probably only have to wait 6 months for an invitation.

Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 65 points EOI dated 14/11/2016

(Last 60 point invite 26/10/2016)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

29 March Analysis for AUS PR Visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers – There are
> 
> approximately 1200 EOIs in the system at 60 and 65 points uninvited so pressure is
> 
> ...


How can we trust this information (from iscah agent) if they mentioned for the 15th February result that there are 900 EOI in the system and 65 pointers should wait more than 12 months for an invitation. But two weeks later this agent wrote for the 1st March result that there are 1000 EOI in the system and 65 pointers should wait around 6 months for an invitation.
Does it make sence? For me it doesn't..


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Indeed Ptera! I have the same suspicion on the data they gave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ptera said:


> How can we trust this information (from iscah agent) if they mentioned for the 15th February result that there are 900 EOI in the system and 65 pointers should wait more than 12 months for an invitation. But two weeks later this agent wrote for the 1st March result that there are 1000 EOI in the system and 65 pointers should wait around 6 months for an invitation.
> Does it make sence? For me it doesn't..


Well Iscah also said 29 March was cancelled and invites are issued twice per month which isn't true. Its every 14 days. It happened 3 times in Sept 2016 and in March 2017. Also, how does he/she knows 1000 people waiting ? Only DIBP knows the number.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> 1) Nobody knows the removal will happen or not, Just keep on hoping.
> 2) 65 point are likely to receive within 12 months according to Iscah agent. (Rumor maybe) . So it's quite tough for 60 point. You'd better work out PTE to increase your chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your answers mate. So it is unlikely getting invitation 60 pointers from now on. Only thing i can do is increasing my Pte and have 70 points.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can anyone tell how many invites were rolled out yesterday in 2335 category and what is the latest cutoff. is it still 65 or has risen to 70...... i think the next invitation round might be the last if going by the trend as total no of invites are 1539 and the total number invited before yesterday's round were 1501.

Would appreciate if anyone could shed more light on it......


----------



## adhepra (Nov 10, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Can anyone tell how many invites were rolled out yesterday in 2335 category and what is the latest cutoff. is it still 65 or has risen to 70...... i think the next invitation round might be the last if going by the trend as total no of invites are 1539 and the total number invited before yesterday's round were 1501.
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone could shed more light on it......


how do u know all this?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

from the australian government immigration website.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I am also plant/production manager for years and recieved positive assessment for 233513.
> The 3 projects i submitted were
> 1. Purchase of new production line.
> 2. Implementation of lean techniques to reduce waste.
> ...


HI,
So yo applied as the Engineering Manager?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys put some lights on new combined occupation lists( medium and short term). IS this the SOL which will be published on June ??? Is it final list or in June they will published another one. Fully confused. Are we 2335 group benefited by this new list?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys as we all know that DIBP has published a new combined list. Can u guys discuss or explain its effect on 2335 group. is it the final list (SOL 2017-2018)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Guys put some lights on new combined occupation lists( medium and short term). IS this the SOL which will be published on June ??? Is it final list or in June they will published another one. Fully confused. Are we 2335 group benefited by this new list?


MLTSSL > SOL

STSOL> CSOL

The list is effective from 19 April 2017.

There will be another revised list of both MLTSSL and STSOL for July 2017 as usual it happens every year.

233512 is able to apply for 189 and 190.

233511 and 233513 is only restricted to 189.

All 16 occupations here:

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> MLTSSL > SOL
> 
> STSOL> CSOL
> 
> ...


Hai Zaky,
So should we predict this is the final list. Can 2335 eligible for 489? As u said 233511, 233513 only restricted for 189, means they cant apply for 189


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Hai Zaky,
> So should we predict this is the final list. Can 2335 eligible for 489? As u said 233511, 233513 only restricted for 189, means they cant apply for 189


No, it means they are only restricted to 189 and 489. They can't apply for 190. You can apply to both but for pro rata the chances of 489 is basically nil. You need 65 points.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No, it means they are only restricted to 189 and 489. They can't apply for 190. You can apply to both but for pro rata the chances of 489 is basically nil. You need 65 points.


I applied for NT nomination on 1st Feb 2017. Got acknowledgement on 13th April. But NT offer only 190 to them who has job offer. What they offer is 489. 

Will they reject me as my occupation is in prorata?? Does 489 follow pro rata ? confused, I heard that ceilings are only for 189?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> I applied for NT nomination on 1st Feb 2017. Got acknowledgement on 13th April. But NT offer only 190 to them who has job offer. What they offer is 489.
> 
> Will they reject me as my occupation is in prorata?? Does 489 follow pro rata ? confused, I heard that ceilings are only for 189?


Yes. You need 65+10 for 489. With 65, better get 189.

Edit: Do PTE-A http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

islam03 said:


> I applied for NT nomination on 1st Feb 2017. Got acknowledgement on 13th April. But NT offer only 190 to them who has job offer. What they offer is 489.
> 
> Will they reject me as my occupation is in prorata?? Does 489 follow pro rata ? confused, I heard that ceilings are only for 189?


Hi did u applied for 489 or 190 ? Best of luck for your next steps

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Hi did u applied for 489 or 190 ? Best of luck for your next steps
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



No options for me rather than applying for 190 At NT.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

islam03 said:


> No options for me rather than applying for 190 At NT.


Hi you are from 233512 right ??? If yes then you can apply for NSW and VIC as well for Mechanical Engineers skill

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Hi you are from 233512 right ??? If yes then you can apply for NSW and VIC as well for Mechanical Engineers skill
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Already applied NSW but I am only competent in English. Do not have 7 in each band  so  NT


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> No options for me rather than applying for 190 At NT.


Mate you only need 10 English points, it won't be too difficult. Try PTE


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Already applied NSW but I am only competent in English. Do not have 7 in each band  so  NT


Yeah so try for PTE exam score 65+

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

*Hi*



Egyman said:


> Same for me.
> 
> I applied for SC189 on 27 Mar 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> I am just worried that DIBP removes 2335*** from SOL list. :confused2:


Have you received invitation. I am Mechanical Engineer and submitted on 21st April 2017.


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

*Hi*



sara26 said:


> Doe : Feb 15
> points : 70


Hi. Are you Mechanical ? Have you received invitation.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

grsr said:


> Have you received invitation. I am Mechanical Engineer and submitted on 21st April 2017.


Hi,

All mechanical engineers who applied after November 2016 with 65 points will not receive an invitation before July/August 2017, as the occupation has become pro rata almost four months ago. 

The latest invited applicants with 65 points are the ones who submitted EOIs on 12-11-2016.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

grsr said:


> Hi. Are you Mechanical ? Have you received invitation.





sara26 said:


> Invited....
> Feeling happy...


She got invited on 28-Feb-2017.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> All mechanical engineers who applied after November 2016 with 65 points will not receive an invitation before July/August 2017, as the occupation has become pro rata almost four months ago.
> 
> The latest invited applicants with 65 points are the ones who submitted EOIs on 12-11-2016.


Any idea for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW...I applied with 70 points 65+5 on 27 Mar 17

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Any idea for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW...I applied with 70 points 65+5 on 27 Mar 17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Please check immitracker.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

it is not 100% accurate, but it can be considered as a general guide.

From the above link, it is obvious that chances to be invited by VIC are much higher than NSW, as there are many applicants with 65 points applied in October/November 2016 and have not been invited yet by NSW, while applicants with 65 points who applied in February have been already invited by VIC.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Please check immitracker.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> ...


Hi Egyman,

I had checked the immitracker for 190 EOI for Mech Engineer Skill but there are very few people who got invitation in past couple of months hence was bit worried what's the status for State Sponsored Visa for NSW and Vic for MECH Engineer Skill category.

Thanks for sharing the link.

Best regards
Psk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys I have checked last year 6th July round 2016. That time DIBP has invited 391 EOI from 2335 group. Last year 2335 group closed on December as this year, but not fall under prorata. In July 2016 first round 391 means they has cleared almost all applications that were awaiting. Like that will they do it again in July? New ceiling is not published yet, but should be less than 1539.
In last July 2016 round all occupation were invited with 60 points.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> All mechanical engineers who applied after November 2016 with 65 points will not receive an invitation before July/August 2017, as the occupation has become pro rata almost four months ago.
> 
> The latest invited applicants with 65 points are the ones who submitted EOIs on 12-11-2016.


I think all pending 65 pointers will get invited on July 2017.:amen:
Last year July 2335 group got 499 invitation out of 1539 .


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79 

now I have 70 point in Mechanical engineering

What are the chances for me to get invited for tomorrow's round.

Thank you guys, this forum was really useful, resourceful and awesome in many ways for my journey in PR

thanks


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79
> 
> ...




It is almost 100%.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79
> 
> ...


Best of luck mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

sadly no invite ... did anyone got invite ? im on 70 point in 233512 Mech eng


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> sadly no invite ... did anyone got invite ? im on 70 point in 233512 Mech eng


How come? all previous 70 pointers got invited in the first round after submission of EOI.


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Egyman said:


> How come? all previous 70 pointers got invited in the first round after submission of EOI.


I don't know, maybe all invitation has been issued.. and no more left.. 

I honestly dont't know since they have not released past round results..

so sad that I may need to wait till July..


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> I don't know, maybe all invitation has been issued.. and no more left..
> 
> I honestly dont't know since they have not released past round results..
> 
> so sad that I may need to wait till July..



Last invitation might have given to 75/80 pointers. It was expected as only 4 seats were remaining.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> I don't know, maybe all invitation has been issued.. and no more left..
> 
> I honestly dont't know since they have not released past round results..
> 
> so sad that I may need to wait till July..


Hey,

The cut off point is still 65.... you should had been invited! 
Can you check again? still 4 spaces are left.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys,

Has anyone lodged visa recently for 233512? 

what are the trends.. i haven't seen any visa approvals for mechanical engineers recently.... is it only the software engineers??

what are your reviews?


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> The cut off point is still 65.... you should had been invited!
> Can you check again? still 4 spaces are left.


I checked.. still no invites.. I went through lots of thread like Accountants, and they have no clue either. there are a lot of inconsistency with actual issued invitation and candidates.. I think skillselect is broken or 4 invitations has actually been consumed by 75-80 pointers..


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> I checked.. still no invites.. I went through lots of thread like Accountants, and they have no clue either. there are a lot of inconsistency with actual issued invitation and candidates.. I think skillselect is broken or 4 invitations has actually been consumed by 75-80 pointers..


From skill select

"Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."

You might be right about this. Tough luck. But you will surely get the invite in the first invitation round!! BEst of luck


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone lodged visa recently for 233512?
> 
> ...


Yes i agree just software engineer getting invite for NSW...Not much for Mech Engineer Skill...

I submitted EOI for NSW and Vic in 31 Mar 17 with 70 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Yes i agree just software engineer getting invite for NSW...Not much for Mech Engineer Skill...
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW and Vic in 31 Mar 17 with 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


do you expect NSW will invite Mech engineer anytime before July?

I submitted EOI for NSW with 70+5(ss).


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> do you expect NSW will invite Mech engineer anytime before July?
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW with 70+5(ss).



Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 | Iscah


Horrible


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 | Iscah
> 
> 
> Horrible


Wow.. I hope Mech engineer will remain listed as SOL ..


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

Do you guys think 2335- will remain in SOL for next July's new list?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

*My opinion*



shaymu0829 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you guys think 2335- will remain in SOL for next July's new list?



Personal thought and wish: 

This group (and other groups like civil or IT ) will remain a very important job in any market. Removing a job like ours from SOL will be a hit also to the onshore education business in a very important profession. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Personal thought and wish:
> 
> This group (and other groups like civil or IT ) will remain a very important job in any market. Removing a job like ours from SOL will be a hit also to the onshore education business in a very important profession.
> :fingerscrossed:


If you read Engineers Australia report and its strong recommendation to remain Engineering jobs on 2017-2018 SOL particularly for medium and long-term purposes regardless of the current low demand, you would find out that DIBP followed exactly the recommendation by Engineers Australia.

DIBP renamed lists and almost all engineering jobs remained on MLTSSL as EA suggested to keep them for medium and long-term purposes.

I strongly believe that our occupation will remain on MLTSSL after the expected review in July 2017.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dear Engineers, 

I asked this question before but I didn't get a soothing answer. 
To answer this question best, you should be understanding about Production/Industrial professions as well as the condition of the job market in Australia.

I appreciate if someone in Oz might help me out.

I am a Production Engineer with 14+ years of experience, my experience is purely on Production Management, and Lean deployment. I'm now doing consulting/training for companies in Lean-Six Sigma deployment, as well as Supply Chain Management. before this job I was production Manager in Multinational Giant corporates for many years.

The question is, to get myself prepared for the job market, I am thinking of acquiring some formal certification to support my practical experience. so in bullet points I can get great use of answers to the points below

1. Is formal certification of great use to the Australian job market? or should i expect anyway a job with lesser dimensions to my current experience? so certification won't be very beneficial !

2. If certification would be recommended, and due to some budget constraints, If i had to pick one or two from the below certificates, what would it be? (According to value to Oz Market?)

- LSSBB from ASQ
- Lean Gold from SME
- CSCP from APICS
- CPIM from APICS
- Certified Manufacturing Engineer from SME
- others? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## raqib91 (May 1, 2017)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has written CDR related to conformity assessment? I am Mechanical Engineer working in 3rd party testing, inspection and certification organization. Department is "Government Inspection & International Trade Systems". My work responsibilities include:
1) Arranging testing of various mechanical and electrical products according to international / local safety standards in accredited labs.
2) Arranging Pre-shipment inspection in country of origin.
2) Reviewing Technical documents e.g test reports, inspection report, MSDS, etc.
3) Issuing Certificate of Conformity(CoC) following standards compliance.
4) issuing Non conformity report (NCR) for non-complying products.
5) Answering technical queries received from international and local offices.
6) Client handling and assigning tasks to coordinators.

Do Engineer Australia Accept CDR episodes related to this activity?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

raqib91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who has written CDR related to conformity assessment? I am Mechanical Engineer working in 3rd party testing, inspection and certification organization. Department is "Government Inspection & International Trade Systems". My work responsibilities include:
> 1) Arranging testing of various mechanical and electrical products according to international / local safety standards in accredited labs.
> ...


That is possible and its not difficult to apply with the kind of job you have been doing,


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Today I received the following letter at the SkillSelect correspondence section. it says:

"Your EOI has been identified as one that may be affected by the update of the Consolidated Sponsored
Occupations List (CSOL) that takes effect from 19 April 2017.
You have nominated one of the occupations which are no longer available on the CSOL from this date:
List of eligible skilled occupations
As these occupations will no longer be on the CSOL, they cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
visa, State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa, Temporary Work (Skilled) (Subclass 457) visa and/or Employer
Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa from 19 April 2017.
As a result of the update to the CSOL, the status of your EOI may change according to the following table:









"

Ok, here is what I understood, and please correct me if I'm wrong. No more invites shall be given for 190 applicants who applied as a production/industrial Engineer. Similarly for those who submitted their 189 application after 18th of April 2017.

Is my 189 application still valid? should I expect anything by the beginning of July?

Regards,


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Your SC189 application is still valid as production engineering is still on MLTSSL, while your SC190 application has been (cancelled/reverted back to draft) as production engineering is not on STSOL.

Did you apply for SC189 & SC190 as one EOI or two separate EOIs?


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

As one EOI.

Are you saying that the whole EOI application (190+189) got reverted because of the 190 application? that can't be true, it's not fair!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Diyaeldin said:


> As one EOI.
> 
> Are you saying that the whole EOI application (190+189) got reverted because of the 190 application? that can't be true, it's not fair!


Just for confirmation, login to skillselect and check the status and date of effect.

No I am not saying that. It would be the dumbest thing to be done by DIBP, but still it is better to check.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hi its really annoying.....did u applied for nsw nomination or other state... as m scared of being in a similar situation.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

dude did u received the info... through email or the only wayout is it login n check the status in skill select......


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

I have the same situation but don´t worry it only affects visa subclass 190. I have lodged only one EOI for both 189 & 190 and it´s still showing the status SUBMITTED, which says that my EOI for 189 is still valid. It was actually quite clear that DIBP won´t invite Industrial/Production Engineers for subclass 190 after 18th of April anymore.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*2017-2018 SOl-189*



Ptera said:


> I have the same situation but don´t worry it only affects visa subclass 190. I have lodged only one EOI for both 189 & 190 and it´s still showing the status SUBMITTED, which says that my EOI for 189 is still valid. It was actually quite clear that DIBP won´t invite Industrial/Production Engineers for subclass 190 after 18th of April anymore.


Buddy what are the chances of seeing this skill in the occupation ceilings for 2017-2018 going to be released for july,1st,2017.

I am going to apply EOI for 189 for Job Code:233511 Industrial Engineer.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

US2AUS86 said:


> Buddy what are the chances of seeing this skill in the occupation ceilings for 2017-2018 going to be released for july,1st,2017.
> 
> I am going to apply EOI for 189 for Job Code:233511 Industrial Engineer.


Hi mate. Nobody knows it.. I hope that it will survive after July! I only have one concern, because if there is no demand for 457 and 190 visas for these occupations, it might be that there is also no demand for 189. I hope I´m totally wrong!!!
Has someone here other opinions?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate. Nobody knows it.. I hope that it will survive after July! I only have one concern, because if there is no demand for 457 and 190 visas for these occupations, it might be that there is also no demand for 189. I hope I´m totally wrong!!!
> 
> Has someone here other opinions?




Simply it would be removed from MLTSSL if there was no demand for it. 

There is a demand for industrial and production engineering but for long term purposes and that is why they are available on MLTSSL after update of 19 April.

Please check my post on previous page which included EA report and requirements for engineering jobs for medium and long term purposes, regardless of current low demand.

Let's hope the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Eoi-233511-189*



Egyman said:


> Simply it would be removed from MLTSSL if there was no demand for it.
> 
> There is a demand for industrial and production engineering but for long term purposes and that is why they are available on MLTSSL after update of 19 April.
> 
> ...



That being said there is high chance of seeing this job codes for 189 but not on 190 list.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Simply it would be removed from MLTSSL if there was no demand for it.
> 
> There is a demand for industrial and production engineering but for long term purposes and that is why they are available on MLTSSL after update of 19 April.
> 
> ...


but what do you think is the meaning of removig them from short term list??


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Reemhassan said:


> but what do you think is the meaning of removig them from short term list??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



There is no current demand for industrial and production engineering especially after collapse of mining industry and the market is currently saturated with 2335xxx engineers.

However, the current low demand is temporary and as explained by EA, many engineers will retire soon and Australia needs more engineers to replace them for medium and long term purposes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

When is the update SOL list for 189 expected ?? will it be in July or can we expect it earlier..
So as of now 233513 for 190 is closed and hope it stays for 189.....


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Just for confirmation, login to skillselect and check the status and date of effect.
> 
> No I am not saying that. It would be the dumbest thing to be done by DIBP, but still it is better to check.


luckily, this affects the 190 application only, I've just logged into my EOI, and this is what I found:

*Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent):*
_The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points_

*Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent):*
_The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims: The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass_

let see what July brings


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

shahsitu said:


> hi its really annoying.....did u applied for nsw nomination or other state... as m scared of being in a similar situation.


I've applied for two 190 applications, NSW and Vic.
Vic application got rejected earlier, and now with this update, NSW too.
I'm counting on the 189 application now, let's hope it 2335 survives over there.

regards,


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

shahsitu said:


> dude did u received the info... through email or the only wayout is it login n check the status in skill select......


they sent an email saying that you've received an update on your SkillSelect account, so you get the full info when you log in.

regards,


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

aamer.gr81 said:


> When is the update SOL list for 189 expected ?? will it be in July or can we expect it earlier..
> So as of now 233513 for 190 is closed and hope it stays for 189.....


It was announced in May last year, but this year is unpredictable since the announced update in April was a surprise not only for us but for experts.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

For You info,

My friend has got an invitation from VIC last week, he had submitted EOI under SC 190 with 70 points on FEB 2017,(233512). Even CO had emailed another friend for few explanantions, who submitted VIC on same month for same points for 233512.

No recent infos from NSW.

Thanks


----------



## Tejinder297 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dear friends,

I had applied for PR VISA 189, August 2016 with below details:
Skilled - Independent (SI 189)
CHAUHAN, Tejinder Singh (*XXXXXXX*,M)
Request ID *XXXXXXXXXXX*
File BCC2016/*XXXXXXXX*
Passport no - *XXXXXXX*, 
Client ID No *XXXXXXXXXXXXX*

*Don't post personal information* *- kaju/moderator*

Not getting any reply back from them. Please could you guys assist me with the contact number's of DIBP. So that I can enquire for Grants.

Please help.
Regards
Tejinder singh


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should not post such private details online. Your post will de deleted by admin as I guess.

However, your question is not clear at all.

What are your points? And when did you apply? What is your occupation?

We need general details to assist you not private ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

visakh said:


> For You info,
> 
> My friend has got an invitation from VIC last week, he had submitted EOI under SC 190 with 70 points on FEB 2017,(233512). Even CO had emailed another friend for few explanantions, who submitted VIC on same month for same points for 233512.
> 
> ...


Wow, how is that even possible?? 
I've applied for Vic on January 2017, and received a rejection 2 months after for no obvious reasons. Same points and everything. 
Do they have other hidden criterias? Like nationality, years of experience, etc...?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Wow, how is that even possible??
> I've applied for Vic on January 2017, and received a rejection 2 months after for no obvious reasons. Same points and everything.
> Do they have other hidden criterias? Like nationality, years of experience, etc...?




Hi mate, 
You have applied for the same occupation?
What was the reason for the rejection?
My friend has got more than 10 years of experience and superior in English. May be that is the reason I guess!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

visakh said:


> Hi mate,
> You have applied for the same occupation?
> What was the reason for the rejection?
> My friend has got more than 10 years of experience and superior in English. May be that is the reason I guess!!
> ...


It could also be the domain of your experience because in state sponsorship for victoria the CV/skillset is scrutinised by an expert panel which will assess that the skills you possess in the particular ANZSCO are in shortage at that point of time in the state. As you know mechanical is a vast field which has MEP, static equipment, rotating equipment etc. it could be that who got invited has the skills which are required at that point of time in the ANZSCO


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> It was announced in May last year, but this year is unpredictable since the announced update in April was a surprise not only for us but for experts.


Hi Guys 

The article in the link below clearly states that SOL is replaced by MLTSSL 
https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-skilled-occupations-list-sol/
2335XX group is still available in the list with 233511 & 233513 slotted in the ** category which means that they are not eligible for 457 visa which is basically a temporary work permit to get people outside Australia. This is line with Aussie first policy and is fair enough to give the first priority to an Aussie or an Australian PR holder.
In this scenario the new SOL is MLTSSL and it has 2335XX available for 189 Visa.
With this information is it safe to assume that 2335XX is still in the list but the occupation ceiling will be known on 01 July 2017.
Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As it has been announced by DIBP that MLTSSL and STSOL will be reviewed once again on 1 July 2017, there is no guarantee to remain on these lists. However, I believe that 2335xx will remain on MLTSSL, especially 233512.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> As it has been announced by DIBP that MLTSSL and STSOL will be reviewed once again on 1 July 2017, there is no guarantee to remain on these lists. However, I believe that 2335xx will remain on MLTSSL, especially 233512.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would appreciate if you could share the source of the information wherein it is stated that the MLTSSL and STSOL will be reviewed on 01 July 2017 for 189 Skilled independent visa.
I have seen an article (link below) which states that it will be reviewed for 457 category but no mention of 189 anywhere.
https://www.dlapiper.com/en/austral...17/04/australian-government-new-visa-changes/

I have also had a conversation with immigration consultants over here and their statement is that this final MLTSSL for 189 and will remain in force till Marc/April 2018 atleast whereas STSOL will be reviewed every 6 months as per the information available.

thanks


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Would appreciate if you could share the source of the information wherein it is stated that the MLTSSL and STSOL will be reviewed on 01 July 2017 for 189 Skilled independent visa.
> I have seen an article (link below) which states that it will be reviewed for 457 category but no mention of 189 anywhere.
> https://www.dlapiper.com/en/austral...17/04/australian-government-new-visa-changes/
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/reforms-australia-permanent-employer-sponsored-migration-programme.pdf

Changes from July 2017

From 1 July 2017, for permanent employer sponsored skilled visa programmes:

- Occupations lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment. The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review.

Who is affected?
Those affected are prospective permanent employer sponsored visa applicants and businesses sponsoring skilled migrants.

While the changes mainly impact the ENS and RSMS, existing and prospective applicants for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa, the Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, and the Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa will also be affected by some changes to the occupations lists.

The changes to the occupations lists for skilled migration will reduce the number of occupations accessible under these visas. Information on the changes to the occupation lists is available on the Department’s website at List of eligible skilled occupations


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/reforms-australia-permanent-employer-sponsored-migration-programme.pdf
> 
> Changes from July 2017
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information mate.
I believe the major change which they wanted to implement has already been implemented by removing a lot of qualifications from the list.
The statement says that the review will be done for permanent employer sponsored skilled visa programmes (457) as they are trying to cut down on the number of employees being hired offshore/outside the country and working in australia, taking away the opportunities of local work force, similar to what is happening in the US wherein they are trying to reduce the number of H1B visas.

Although the statement at last says that 189 will be affected but optimistically I feel that the MLTSSL will not see a huge change at least till STSOL is revised that gives us 6 months.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

I feel the same.

There will be no any major changes, but as per DIBP statement, it can not be guaranteed.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone recently received invitation for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW for Mech Engineer Skill

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Anyone recently received invitation for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW for Mech Engineer Skill
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


NSW did not invite anyone recently, but VIC invited people who submitted their EOIs in February and March.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> There will be no any major changes, but as per DIBP statement, it can not be guaranteed.


Yeah that is true as per the statement it is uncertain, but as of now we can comfort ourselves with the hope that we have weathered the major storm/change of MLTSSL and our profession is still in the demand list and hopefully they will not remove it atleast for this calendar year.....


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> NSW did not invite anyone recently, but VIC invited people who submitted their EOIs in February and March.


I got a response from Vic that I shall apply later after 6 months

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> NSW did not invite anyone recently, but VIC invited people who submitted their EOIs in February and March.


I got a response from Vic that I shall apply later after 6 months...I had applied on 31 Mar 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> I got a response from Vic that I shall apply later after 6 months
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


When did you apply for the nomination?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> When did you apply for the nomination?


31 Mar 17....also waiting for NSW response for State Sponsored Visa EOI application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

If you are not in hurry, better wait for SC189.

65 pointers who applied in March will receive invitations in October-November 2017, as I expect.

As you have been requested to re-apply after 6 months, you better wait for SC189.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> If you are not in hurry, better wait for SC189.
> 
> 65 pointers who applied in March will receive invitations in October-November 2017, as I expect.
> 
> As you have been requested to re-apply after 6 months, you better wait for SC189.


Hi thanks for your suggestions. Yeah I will wait for the 189...but meanwhile if I get 190 for NSW I am planning to go ahead...again...this all depends on whether NSW invitation are expected for Mechanical Engineers from Jul 17

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi thanks for your suggestions. Yeah I will wait for the 189...but meanwhile if I get 190 for NSW I am planning to go ahead...again...this all depends on whether NSW invitation are expected for Mechanical Engineers from Jul 17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you received an invitation by NSW then you definitely have to accept it, as NSW does not take the commitment of residence for two years seriously.

However, my concern is always the job opportunities, not the invitation 

Unfortunately, I could not find any MEP engineer working in the construction field to guide me and inform me about the required certificates, skills and so on.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> If you received an invitation by NSW then you definitely have to accept it, as NSW does not take the commitment of residence for two years seriously.
> 
> However, my concern is always the job opportunities, not the invitation
> 
> Unfortunately, I could not find any MEP engineer working in the construction field to guide me and inform me about the required certificates, skills and so on.


I am working in Energy Consulting sector and there are companies in NSW 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

I have quick question.
I am currently at 60 points on my 189 skill visa tally and I am planning to take up a naati accreditation course in august, in the hope of getting 5 more points. So that would take me to 65 points in December , I'm case I apply for an eoi then. ...... My question is "Is it wise to spend that much money for 5 points based on the current pro rata restrictions for mechanical engineers ?" I would likely get 5 more points in 2019 for my age and completing a graduation course from an Australian uni . So that total would be 75 points in July 2019.

Any advice would be great. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello

1) Also according to this 
www(dot)sbs(dot)com(dot)au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2017/05/10/2017-2018-skilled-migration-intake-announced the skilled migration intake would be 190,000 same as last year ............ so that means that the migration ceiling could be the same ( i am not sure ) but if one and a half thousand slots were available last year then this year around about the could be maintained. Any expert with comments on this? 

2) Also *I will be at sixty five points in december IF i a apply for a naati course which is 7000aud (wooohoo dont make me cry) does anybody have any clues for as to when i should expect an eoi or if at all if i apply with sixty five points ( after risking 7000 aud on the naati course)................ Or even should i go for the naati course this june? *


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Egyman said:


> If you are not in hurry, better wait for SC189.
> 
> 65 pointers who applied in March will receive invitations in October-November 2017, as I expect.
> 
> As you have been requested to re-apply after 6 months, you better wait for SC189.




http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Huelaghue said:


> Hello
> 
> 1) Also according to this
> www(dot)sbs(dot)com(dot)au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2017/05/10/2017-2018-skilled-migration-intake-announced the skilled migration intake would be 190,000 same as last year ............ so that means that the migration ceiling could be the same ( i am not sure ) but if one and a half thousand slots were available last year then this year around about the could be maintained. Any expert with comments on this?
> ...


What is your english score ?? is it proficient (10) or superior(20), if its proficient work for making it superior and get the 10 extra points which will guarantee you invitation in the next round whenever it happens after 01 July.
July 2019 is too far ahead and no one knows whether the profession will be in demand by that time. I would suggest you to get the PR as soon as you can rather than wait for 2 years and hope that it will still be in demand.
Since NAATI accreditation is 7000 AUD which is quite a huge amount i would suggest you can give around 15 PTE attempts in the same amount to get 10 extra points....


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Huelaghue said:


> Hello
> 
> 1) Also according to this
> www(dot)sbs(dot)com(dot)au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2017/05/10/2017-2018-skilled-migration-intake-announced the skilled migration intake would be 190,000 same as last year ............ so that means that the migration ceiling could be the same ( i am not sure ) but if one and a half thousand slots were available last year then this year around about the could be maintained. Any expert with comments on this?
> ...


What is your english score ?? is it proficient (10) or superior(20), if its proficient work for making it superior and get the 10 extra points which will guarantee you invitation in the next round whenever it happens after 01 July.
July 2019 is too far ahead and no one knows whether the profession will be in demand by that time. I would suggest you to get the PR as soon as you can rather than wait for 2 years and hope that it will still be in demand.
Since NAATI accreditation is 7000 AUD which is quite a huge amount i would suggest you can give around 15 PTE attempts in the same amount to get 10 extra points....


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Huelaghue said:


> I have quick question.
> 
> I am currently at 60 points on my 189 skill visa tally and I am planning to take up a naati accreditation course in august, in the hope of getting 5 more points. So that would take me to 65 points in December , I'm case I apply for an eoi then. ...... My question is "Is it wise to spend that much money for 5 points based on the current pro rata restrictions for mechanical engineers ?" I would likely get 5 more points in 2019 for my age and completing a graduation course from an Australian uni . So that total would be 75 points in July 2019.
> 
> ...




Hi bro,

I advise you to work hard to increase your points, regardless of the cost if you are able to afford it.

It seems that many immigration regulations and laws are going to change from time to time, as happened on 19 April 2017.

Don't wait for 2019, as you never can predict changes in 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The article in the link below clearly states that SOL is replaced by MLTSSL
> https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-skilled-occupations-list-sol/
> ...


Hi mate,
I wouldn´t rely on information from the agents. gettingdownunder agent has recognized that the SOL list will be updated in July 2017 only one week after he announced that MLTSSL is the final list for 2017/18. You can read it in the comments on his page. Iscah agent told some people that 16 occupations, which were removed from SLTSSL, will probably be removed from MLTSSL as of July because there is no need for them. Some other agents doesn´t realized that they have already removed these occupations from their lists. See below link:

https://www.mygration.com.au/australias-skilled-occupations-list-2017/

How stupid is that?? 

I don´t believe in any rumors any more and just wait until the final list will be announced. I hope for the best!


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Huelaghue said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...





Excuse my laziness here is my score details.

Age - 25
Pte - 20 (82,83,85,87)
Btech - 15

Hopefully naati start in June and end in December application. +5


65 in December 2017 .... Also any suggestions for as to when I can get my pr if I apply in Dec 2017?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I wouldn´t rely on information from the agents. gettingdownunder agent has recognized that the SOL list will be updated in July 2017 only one week after he announced that MLTSSL is the final list for 2017/18. You can read it in the comments on his page. Iscah agent told some people that 16 occupations, which were removed from SLTSSL, will probably be removed from MLTSSL as of July because there is no need for them. Some other agents doesn´t realized that they have already removed these occupations from their lists. See below link:
> 
> https://www.mygration.com.au/australias-skilled-occupations-list-2017/
> ...


I agree that there is conflicting information regarding the subject from agents. the link which you sent shows that 233513 and 233511 are already removed from MLTSSL which is not true as i have verified the MLTSSL on Austrlian government website and it clearly states that it is still in the list with the exception of 457 visa and is available for the 189 visa category as of now.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Huelaghue said:


> Excuse my laziness here is my score details.
> 
> Age - 25
> Pte - 20 (82,83,85,87)
> ...


First of all, nobody knows certainly when you can get the invitation, but we can expect from estimated current backlog and previous invitation rounds.

To be honest with you, If you apply with 65 points on December 2017, do not expect invitation next fiscal year 2017-2018 as applicants with 65 points who applied on 14-11-2016 have not been invited yet and waiting for next fiscal year. 

I believe you can imagine now the disastrous situation for 2335XX applicants


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> First of all, nobody knows certainly when you can get the invitation, but we can expect from estimated current backlog and previous invitation rounds.
> 
> To be honest with you, If you apply with 65 points on December 2017, do not expect invitation next fiscal year 2017-2018 as applicants with 65 points who applied on 14-11-2016 have not been invited yet and waiting for next fiscal year.
> 
> I believe you can imagine now the disastrous situation for 2335XX applicants


if i will creat my Eoi with 65 point by the end of june or early july, do you think i can get invetation in this year 2017 2018 ? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Reemhassan said:


> if i will creat my Eoi with 65 point by the end of june or early july, do you think i can get invetation in this year 2017 2018 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



It is impossible to know how many applicants with 65 points exactly are in the queue.

You have to take into your consideration that the competition this year will be very tough as 233511 and 233513 are not on STSOL, and therefore, all of them will apply for SC189.

Based on the date you have given to lodge your EOI with 65 points, it is unpredictable. Sorry.

Best luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> It is impossible to know how many applicants with 65 points exactly are in the queue.
> 
> You have to take into your consideration that the competition this year will be very tough as 233511 and 233513 are not on STSOL, and therefore, all of them will apply for SC189.
> 
> ...


unfortunately i am 233513 😢

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Huelaghue said:


> Excuse my laziness here is my score details.
> 
> Age - 25
> Pte - 20 (82,83,85,87)
> ...


Oh Ok I wasnt aware of your scenario. Guess you are less than 24.....Then you do not have any other option than to apply for NAATI or wait till things change in your favour.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Reemhassan said:


> unfortunately i am 233513
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Since I started this process, I used to pray for each step and never felt disappointed whenever I had failed to achieve any step of the process.

Who knows the best for us? Persistence is required, but failure, god forbid, sometimes can be a good sign for better/alternative options.

Immigration might be the worst/best decision in our lives, nobody can predict the future. Do your best, work hard and leave the rest for god.

This is the golden rule 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Huelaghue said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my laziness here is my score details.
> ...


Yes I am 23 years old and will be 25 in Feb 2019 so I will get 30 points then ... But I can't trust all the parties to be on point.so I have to bite my nails till I hopefully get my P.r.


But I have a theory please elaborate on what might be a good conclusion for this hypothesis ... Here it goes ..... "The current liberal government will stay in power for four years and their immigration policy could remain the same over the years".... 

Based on my theory ...... Do u think that the occupation celiengs that we get this fiscal year 2017-18 will continue till the end of the rule by this govt? Because the last Labour party had the same policy for their 4-5 years of rule .


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Huelaghue said:


> Yes I am 23 years old and will be 25 in Feb 2019 so I will get 30 points then ... But I can't trust all the parties to be on point.so I have to bite my nails till I hopefully get my P.r.
> 
> 
> But I have a theory please elaborate on what might be a good conclusion for this hypothesis ... Here it goes ..... "The current liberal government will stay in power for four years and their immigration policy could remain the same over the years"....
> ...


I do not think you should trust your theory. 

Any attack by some terrorists might affect immigration process to be tougher and even might lead to a reduction of the ceiling in next years. You never know.

Do your best and do not delay purposely any step which can help you to get PR.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Huelaghue said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am 23 years old and will be 25 in Feb 2019 so I will get 30 points then ... But I can't trust all the parties to be on point.so I have to bite my nails till I hopefully get my P.r.
> ...



I have to delay my pr solely because I think and I know that I won't get an invite if I apply for an eoi in July 2017 ..... I should hopefully get my skills assessment by then and it looks like 60 points will just not make it to the pr at all , with that being said , if I apply with 65 points in December after delaying for four months not only will my skill assessment be valid for longer but also I could be at 75 points in July 2019 , that way my chances would be better if I kept updating and I would save on applying for eoi again .... Again thanks for the advice and please share your opinion if you think I should do something different ..... 


AND LASTLY BEST OF LUCK ON YOUR PR APPLICATION , HOPEFULLY YOU GET IT SOON AND THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR AL THE ADVICE.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any NSW or Vic invite for Mech eng


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Seniors please guide,

What are the chances for Electronics Engineers to be in list in July 2017 

As the occupation already flagged and available in MLTSSL .

What are my chances if i apply with 65 points in July 2017 .

I am still on 55 points with PTE A yet to be taken .

Also October 2017 my age points will be reduced to 25.

Please urgent guidance required.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Seniors please guide,
> 
> What are the chances for Electronics Engineers to be in list in July 2017
> 
> ...



Hello 

Nothing is certain and nobody can tell u for sure ...... Wait till the end of this month and the sol list will be out.

If u want percentages then 51-49% chance of retention of a lot of engineering related fields in sol. But that will only be confirmed when mltssl will be launched in less than 3 weeks .

Best of luck with your processing .


Regards


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Maxkhan said:


> Seniors please guide,
> 
> What are the chances for Electronics Engineers to be in list in July 2017
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
There are some rumours that 16 occupations, which were removed from CSOL and now only available on SOL (MLTSLL), might be removed from the list as of July 2017. Some of these occupations belong to the category Professional Engineers. For me it sounds very illogical as people could now write bad CDR´s in order to get assessed as ET (Engineering Technologist), who might have better chances to stay on MLTSSL (according to the rumours).. 
Therefore, for those who heard the same rumours, please don´t panic!! Let´s hope for the best guys!


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello,
in case production and industrial removed from 2018 list, can i ask from EA a new assessment as mechanical or even technologist??
thank you


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Reemhassan said:


> Hello,
> 
> in case production and industrial removed from 2018 list, can i ask from EA a new assessment as mechanical or even technologist??
> 
> thank you




You can ask for a different occupation, but I don't believe that you will be assessed positively as an engineering technologist since you have been already assessed as an industrial/production engineer. As far I remember, one of members here received a response stating that he is over qualified for the requested occupation.

To be assessed as a mechanical engineer, it depends on your job duties, experience and career episodes. Remember that you can't simply change job duties as EA has a full record of your previous assessment.

There is no need to panic and let's wait for July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> You can ask for a different occupation, but I don't believe that you will be assessed positively as an engineering technologist since you have been already assessed as an industrial/production engineer. As far I remember, one of members here received a response stating that he is over qualified for the requested occupation.
> 
> To be assessed as a mechanical engineer, it depends on your job duties, experience and career episodes. Remember that you can't simply change job duties as EA has a full record of your previous assessment.
> 
> ...


I agree EA will have all the records, but can we try to get assessed by TRA for Instrument trades worker special class which is having similar roles but to the extent of a control engineer ?

What are your thoughts on this ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

aamer.gr81 said:


> I agree EA will have all the records, but can we try to get assessed by TRA for Instrument trades worker special class which is having similar roles but to the extent of a control engineer ?
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this ?



First of all, I am not an expert, but there are three obvious points:

1- As an engineer, your job duties are mainly related to design, planning, supervision, quality, but not involved directly with machines as a worker. You don't have the required skills.

2- It is almost impossible to obtain a letter from HR or technical department to state that you are a worker instead of an engineer!

3- This occupation requires only certificate III or IV not a bachelor degree. Will it have an impact on the 15 points of the bachelor degree? Will TRA assess your skills as a worker and academic qualifications as a bachelor? I really don't know but I believe it is not possible.

Finally, guys please stay positive as nobody knows yet which occupations might be removed from MLTSSL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> First of all, I am not an expert, but there are three obvious points:
> 
> 1- As an engineer, your job duties are mainly related to design, planning, supervision, quality, but not involved directly with machines as a worker. You don't have the required skills.
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree to it your points are fair enough, and if we try to do anything which is counterfeit then the whole thing will go for a toss.
the only option is to wait for the final version of MLTSSL to be declared.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Yeah i agree to it your points are fair enough, and if we try to do anything which is counterfeit then the whole thing will go for a toss.
> the only option is to wait for the final version of MLTSSL to be declared.


Anyways i have a gut feeling that 233513 and 233511 will not be removed atleast for this year. If they wanted to remove it there was nothing stopping them from removing it from the MLTSSL at first.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Anyways i have a gut feeling that 233513 and 233511 will not be removed atleast for this year. If they wanted to remove it there was nothing stopping them from removing it from the MLTSSL at first.



After announcement by DIBP that Australia’s permanent migration programme for 2017-18 will remain at a ceiling of 190,000 places, let's hope that there will be no drastic changes especially for the major occupations.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dear Engineers,
> 
> I asked this question before but I didn't get a soothing answer.
> To answer this question best, you should be understanding about Production/Industrial professions as well as the condition of the job market in Australia.
> ...


1. Certifications help but not essential. You may scale down a bit on your first job. Most of the companies opt for someone with local experience. So just get 1, then transfer then move up.

2. Both the certification from APICS are highly sought after in jobs advertised in Seek. AFAIK, they receive higher salary compared to people without certifications.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for your help. 




KennyP said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Engineers,
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Anyways i have a gut feeling that 233513 and 233511 will not be removed atleast for this year. If they wanted to remove it there was nothing stopping them from removing it from the MLTSSL at first.


Can they remove occupations within the programme year? Maybe it is a reason why they stayed on MLTSSL until July?


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Ptera said:


> aamer.gr81 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways i have a gut feeling that 233513 and 233511 will not be removed atleast for this year. If they wanted to remove it there was nothing stopping them from removing it from the MLTSSL at first.
> ...


If they wanted to remove it from the list they could have done it in July as well there was nothing stopping them from it. But the actual decision will only be given in this new sol (mltssl) list. Keep your fingers crossed anything can happen..


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Huelaghue said:


> If they wanted to remove it from the list they could have done it in July as well there was nothing stopping them from it. But the actual decision will only be given in this new sol (mltssl) list. Keep your fingers crossed anything can happen..



If DIBP is planning to remove these 16 occupations which are currently on MLTSSL but not on STSOL, what would be the reason to keep them on MLTSSL from 19th April to 1 July noting that most of these occupations became pro rata few months ago?

To be honest, I don't consider keeping these occupations on MLTSSL and removing them from STSOL as a proof of DIBP intention to completely remove these occupations from MLTSSL in next July.

If anyone has a logical reason, please share it with us.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Huelaghue said:
> 
> 
> > If they wanted to remove it from the list they could have done it in July as well there was nothing stopping them from it. But the actual decision will only be given in this new sol (mltssl) list. Keep your fingers crossed anything can happen..
> ...



I think their order of action is to first deal with the short term list.... Meaning remove the short term list occupations first and then remove them from mltssl list as the data inputs come. The order should be in the opposite direction, imo. The way the inputs are coming and what I can make out is that the occupation won't be removed from the sol list but they will reduce the occupation ceiling drastically and the ENS and RSMS occupations also causing the ceilings to drop the overall "rat race " is going to get harder . 


But the sad thing is that if once they remove the occupation their is a small chance of it coming back soon or when we can make use of it.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Egyman said:


> If DIBP is planning to remove these 16 occupations which are currently on MLTSSL but not on STSOL, what would be the reason to keep them on MLTSSL from 19th April to 1 July noting that most of these occupations became pro rata few months ago?
> 
> To be honest, I don't consider keeping these occupations on MLTSSL and removing them from STSOL as a proof of DIBP intention to completely remove these occupations from MLTSSL in next July.
> 
> ...


Answering your question about the reason for them to keep these 16 occupations on MLTSSL from 19th April to 1 July, I would comment as follows:

It´s only my guess: This is probably impossible for DIBP to remove the occupation from MLTSSL during the programme year (until July) as MLTSLL occupations have ceilings until July. Some of these 16 occupations haven´t reached their ceilings yet. However, the CSOL list has no ceilings and the occupations from it can be removed during the programme year any time.. 
Anyway, I hope for the best as I don´t have plan B ((


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Answering your question about the reason for them to keep these 16 occupations on MLTSSL from 19th April to 1 July, I would comment as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have got a good point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> You have got a good point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the same happened , this will be for all 2335 occupations or only for the removed occupations form short list only , if yes , this mean that the SOL ceiling will be only for 233512 ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> If the same happened , this will be for all 2335 occupations or only for the removed occupations form short list only , if yes , this mean that the SOL ceiling will be only for 233512 ?




Yes.

If this hypothesis is correct, 233511 & 233513 will be removed from MLTSSL by next July, and the occupation ceiling will be only for 233512.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Yes.
> 
> If this hypothesis is correct, 233511 & 233513 will be removed from MLTSSL by next July, and the occupation ceiling will be only for 233512.
> 
> ...


So the ceiling number will decrease by 2/3 around , is this will affect the Mechanical positively or negatively , I know that all of that remain expectations , but also there is some statistics sound 


does anyone know the percentage of each occupations (233511 & 233512 & 233513 ) in 2335 ceiling 
so we can guess the the effect will be negatively or positively


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

There is no specific percentage for each one as far I know.

Definitely the occupation ceiling will be reduced, but it is not necessary to be reduced by 2/3.

Honestly I believe that it will be in favor of 233512. 

My occupation is 233512 but I don't prefer this hypothesis to be correct as many industrial and production engineers are waiting for next July and seriously I hope the best for all of them from bottom of my heart, regardless of the possible impact on me.

Best luck for all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> There is no specific percentage for each one as far I know.
> 
> Definitely the occupation ceiling will be reduced, but it is not necessary to be reduced by 2/3.
> 
> ...



Sure, I hope the same and ISA (In Shaa Allaah) best luck for all , but all my previous questions were to understand the below article that published on last Wednesday , as I still new applicant , there are some points I can't get it . this is the article 


General Skilled Migration Changes - 1 July 2017

webster	By Mark Webster 
Wednesday, 24 May 2017

Revision of Skilled Occupations Lists

We expect the occupations lists for General Skilled Migration - the MLTSSL and STSOL - to be revised from 1 July 2017.
There are a number of occupations, mainly in the engineering sector, which are on the MLTSSL but not the STSOL. This is unusual and we expect these occupations to be candidates for removal.

The Department of Education maintains a list of "Flagged Occupations". These could also be considered for removal, but based on previous years, only a few flagged occupations are removed each year.

On the other hand, the changes to employer sponsorship announced on 18 April have resulted in restrictions on sponsoring staff for permanent residence or longer-term 457 visas, unless the occupation is on the MLTSSL. There have also been some unexpected occupations removed from the STSOL (eg Human Resources Advisor, and many science and engineering occupations).

We expect Australian business groups to lobby for critical occupations to be added to the MLTSSL and STSOL. This would also be good for applicants for General Skilled Migration in any of the occupations which might be added.

Occupational Ceilings to be Released

Occupational ceilings play a very important part in managing the General Skilled Migration program. They give a maximum number of EOI invitations which can be issued to Skilled Independent Subclass 189 and Skilled Regional Provisional (Family Sponsored) Subclass 489 applicants.
In the last few years, it has become more competitive for people in popular occupations in the accounting, IT and certain engineering specialisations. If the occupational ceilings stay the same or are reduced, we expect it to become even more competitive. This will mean higher points scores may be required for an invitation.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

I completely understand that you have good intention bro

We should just do our best and keep the rest for God. I prayed Istikhara for each step and I will accept the result as it will definitely be in my favor even if I could not get the visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> I completely understand that you have good intention bro
> 
> We should just do our best and keep the rest for God. I prayed Istikhara for each step and I will accept the result as it will definitely be in my favor even if I could not get the visa.
> 
> ...



Sure Allah always choose the best for us 
Ramadan Kareeeem


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Egyman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no specific percentage for each one as far I know.
> ...



This guy is usually 100% correct from acacia(dot)com and everything he says makes 100% sense ... What part of this do u not understand? I also might have missed something .


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How long will mechanical engr 60pt now and 65point by October 2017 get an invite?


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
I've just submitted an expression of interest to DIBP visa subclass 189. EOI date of effect 1.June.2017, anzsco code 233512 Mechanical Engineer.
I've read many posts that is predicting the removal of this occupation from the SOL or the celing will drop dramatically. 

I just have two questions and a request for advice.
First, what are my chances with 60 points specially that I've just applied now?

Shall I submit a EOI for 190 subclass now or Its better to wait till July to get a figure for whats gonna happen with our occupation and which state is the best destination for Mechanical Engineers?

What do you advice, Shall I appear again for an IELTS tests or I might have chances with my current score? knowing that I do not expect to get a better score and I really do not have enough time to take English courses and study based on my work load, however, if this is the only way out than it deserves a try.

I collected my score as following.
15 points qualification.
15 points experience.
30 points age.
The next October I'll be 32 so I have only 9 months to stay waiting for invitation as I will lose points related to my age after that.

Your reply/advice is highly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> I've just submitted an expression of interest to DIBP visa subclass 189. EOI date of effect 1.June.2017, anzsco code 233512 Mechanical Engineer.
> I've read many posts that is predicting the removal of this occupation from the SOL or the celing will drop dramatically.
> 
> ...


You can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days old
So you still have 17 months till you lose points.
But that besides, you have very low chances of getting an invitation with just 60 points

You should give the PTE A exam for English 
I am sure if you have reasonable working knowledge of English you can get 65 in all the 4 sections.
That will get you 10 points and then you stand a chance to get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can claim 30 points for age till you are 32 years and 364 days old
> 
> So you still have 17 months till you lose points.
> 
> ...




I'm surprised to know that my chances are very low with my current situation.

Its the first time to know that I want lose points till I turn to 33 years.

Please advice how can I prepare for PTE, and which is better General or academic.
Please list materials names if possible. I'll start from now to study. I got in IELTS, R6,L7,W7,S6.5 in Jan2017 and after a 6 months preparation. To be honest I hope not to sit for a language exam again but it seems to be the only way out.

Thanks bro for your advice.
Regards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> I'm surprised to know that my chances are very low with my current situation.
> 
> Its the first time to know that I want lose points till I turn to 33 years.
> 
> ...


For Australia immigration you don't have a choice 
They accept only PTE Academic

There is a ton of material available on the net for PTE A exams
The links are given in the PTE A thread in the forum
Go through the thread, it's quite informative 

I bought the E2 language paid subscription and the official PTE A books for preparing for the test
I found it was money well spent as I maxed out in my first attempt 

Cheers


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For Australia immigration you don't have a choice
> They accept only PTE Academic
> 
> There is a ton of material available on the net for PTE A exams
> ...




Thanks Deer,
But what do think about applying for state nomination with this score. What would be the best state for accepting mechanical Engineers?
I see many people applied for NSW. Do you advice to go inline with the rest of our peers or you have other thoughts regarding state nomination. I'm struggling in selecting a state and your advice is much appreciated.

Finally, I tried to search for online materials for PTE like official books or software for practicing but I didn't find any. If you may support by sharing material please send me a PM with links or your gmail username to keep in touch.
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Go for visa 190 victoria. 

I knew a couple of guys who got it in our job group in the past few months. 




Ron_RM said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > For Australia immigration you don't have a choice
> ...


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Theynwere both at 55 points btw. 



takemeout said:


> Go for visa 190 victoria.
> 
> I knew a couple of guys who got it in our job group in the past few months.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

takemeout said:


> Theynwere both at 55 points btw.


But I think Victoria required 7 IELTS ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> But I think Victoria required 7 IELTS ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Dear Ahmad,

That is true.

However, you have a good option if your overall score and speaking score are 7+ as you will be able to apply for ACT sponsorship in July.

Hundreds are waiting for NSW since November 2016 or even earlier, so it is not an option.

As far I remember, I told you before about ACT.

Apply for SC189 & SC190 as you should go for all options in parallel and meanwhile retake IELTS/PTE exam if your score is not as above, and try to increase your points in all possible ways.

I am fully aware of all requirements by ACT in case if you need any help. Don't hesitate to send me a private message for details.

It is worth to mention also that there is no guarantee that 233512 of will be on State nomination list of ACT, but you better knock all doors.


Best luck bro



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> But I think Victoria required 7 IELTS ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Yes exactly, my score in IELTS is 6.5
W7,L7,S6.5,R6 

Its really hard for me to appear for another exam for 2 reasons. First it is really time consuming and I letterly do not have plenty of time for studying and concentrating in getting this score. I believe it needs too much time to enhance my reading skills out of the technical level. Second, it sounds to be money consuming and would probably wasted money, paying for the exam and perp. materials. Hope things got better by July for all of us but at least I have to come up with a decision regarding 190 subclass.

Since Victoria is not a valid option for me despite that its my favorite choice for many reasons, what other states you recommend guys.
Looking forward to hearing from you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Yes exactly, my score in IELTS is 6.5
> W7,L7,S6.5,R6
> 
> Its really hard for me to appear for another exam for 2 reasons. First it is really time consuming and I letterly do not have plenty of time for studying and concentrating in getting this score. I believe it needs too much time to enhance my reading skills out of the technical level. Second, it sounds to be money consuming and would probably wasted money, paying for the exam and perp. materials. Hope things got better by July for all of us but at least I have to come up with a decision regarding 190 subclass.
> ...




Another question for you all,
Based on your experience 
What do you think the percentage of immitracker population represent from the total applicants. If I may say, the preceding applicants on Immitracker in the three anzsco codes 11,12,13 do not exceed 90 applicants. If this population represents 50% of the total then hopefully there are 180 applicants.
The good news is that in July 2016. DIBP selected 490 applicants from Anzsco codes 11,12,13 ( result from y-axis.com) and by Nov. 2016 the total number of selected applicants reached 1280, This was only in 9 selection rounds. That is why, our occupation was added to the prorata. 
And this was the main reason I selected Australia as I was capable of getting the 60 points. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ron_RM said:


> Another question for you all,
> Based on your experience
> What do you think the percentage of immitracker population represent from the total applicants. If I may say, the preceding applicants on Immitracker in the three anzsco codes 11,12,13 do not exceed 90 applicants. If this population represents 50% of the total then hopefully there are 180 applicants.
> The good news is that in July 2016. DIBP selected 490 applicants from Anzsco codes 11,12,13 ( result from y-axis.com) and by Nov. 2016 the total number of selected applicants reached 1280, This was only in 9 selection rounds. That is why, our occupation was added to the prorata.
> ...




Immitracker has nothing to do with numbers at all. It can be used as a reference for recent invites but not number of applicants.

July is very soon . This is the good news.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Immitracker has nothing to do with numbers at all. It can be used as a reference for recent invites but not number of applicants.
> 
> July is very soon . This is the good news.
> 
> ...


Hi Egyman!

Congrats for getting invite.

Could you please let us know, when did you get invitation? I mean on which date of Invitation round. I have same points like you i.e 65 Points for Sub Class 189,I have submitted my EOI on 30 may 2017.What do you think how long it will take to get invitation in my case.


Thanks.
Ali


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Hi Egyman!
> 
> Congrats for getting invite.
> 
> ...


He is still waiting, he didn't mention that he got the invitation  


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> He is still waiting, he didn't mention that he got the invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




OK.
Bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

House,I intend lodging my EOI with documents to claim 4years and 9months in job experience with DIPB for mechanical engineering because I only applied for CDR without skill assessment with EA which am submitting this week, I hope is still a good option for me because it is saving me extra 330aud plus time incase I happen to nail my next PTE-A for 20points( skill assessment point wont be claimed anymore as I will be 65pt).
Secondly, hope I can upgrade my EOI by October when I eventually complete 5years as employed still claim 5years experience with DIPB without assessing it with EA?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

House, I will be lodging EOI with the intention of claiming 4years and 9months work experience with DIPB, what are my chances since I didn't claim work experience with EA? Secondly, will I be able to update my EOI in 3months time to claim 5years of experience with DIPB despite the fact that I didn't assess it with EA?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Diggy said:


> House, I will be lodging EOI with the intention of claiming 4years and 9months work experience with DIPB, what are my chances since I didn't claim work experience with EA? Secondly, will I be able to update my EOI in 3months time to claim 5years of experience with DIPB despite the fact that I didn't assess it with EA?


1- Yes, you can lodge your EOI and claim points of work experience, regardless if this overseas experience was assessed by EA earlier or not.

2- you can update your EOI later noting that if the update is going to result in change of points, the EOI's date of effect will change accordingly.

Good luck


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > House, I will be lodging EOI with the intention of claiming 4years and 9months work experience with DIPB, what are my chances since I didn't claim work experience with EA? Secondly, will I be able to update my EOI in 3months time to claim 5years of experience with DIPB despite the fact that I didn't assess it with EA?
> ...


Thanks.....I will go ahead with it.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > House, I will be lodging EOI with the intention of claiming 4years and 9months work experience with DIPB, what are my chances since I didn't claim work experience with EA? Secondly, will I be able to update my EOI in 3months time to claim 5years of experience with DIPB despite the fact that I didn't assess it with EA?
> ...


Thanks, what about if am to also apply for 190, and I need that skill point to increase my chances and it wasn't claimed via EA how do I go about it?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Egyman said:
> 
> 
> > Diggy said:
> ...


Somebody should help on this, please.


----------



## jasim_humaiyun (Jun 7, 2017)

az1610 said:


> all i can tell you is to complete your documents before Jan and apply... then you are good to go


hi az1610, i am trying to apply for PR and will be getting my degree assessed. I have eectronics engineering. i want to ask should i portray myself as electronic or electrical eng? because for electronics, recently the required points are 70ish.

and also how can i get 20 pts from PTE. my ielts is overall 8, but writing=7.5


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

my eoi submitted on 6th of June with 65 points (industrial engineer).
seems my best chance for the invitation is around March 2018, unless I achieve 79+ pte.

can I also apply for 190 ? or 2335 was removed from the list ?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

bulop said:


> my eoi submitted on 6th of June with 65 points (industrial engineer).
> seems my best chance for the invitation is around March 2018, unless I achieve 79+ pte.


Best of luck for your application...can you share any document or link which has the tentative timelines for the invitation....also have you applied for 190?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Diggy said:


> Thanks, what about if am to also apply for 190, and I need that skill point to increase my chances and it wasn't claimed via EA how do I go about it?


Your question is not clear.

However, as far I understand from your question, fill out the total number of years of work experience and duties under employment section as a part of your EOI.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

jasim_humaiyun said:


> hi az1610, i am trying to apply for PR and will be getting my degree assessed. I have eectronics engineering. i want to ask should i portray myself as electronic or electrical eng? because for electronics, recently the required points are 70ish.
> 
> and also how can i get 20 pts from PTE. my ielts is overall 8, but writing=7.5


It is definitely better to be assessed as an electrical engineer since this occupation is on MLTSSL and STSOL as well, unlike electronics engineer which is only on MLTSSL, and there is a (rumor) that it might be removed from MLTSSL on 1st July 2017.

However, EA might assess you as an engineering technologist if they are not convinced that your academic transcript includes sufficient core units for electrical engineering as well as the quality of your CDR.

You are the only one who can decide the best route based on the above facts.

Good luck bro


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, what about if am to also apply for 190, and I need that skill point to increase my chances and it wasn't claimed via EA how do I go about it?
> ...


I mean if am applying for NSW or Victoria.... So I will still fill out my unassessed years of work experience on this states' EOI just like 189 EOI?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Diggy said:


> I mean if am applying for NSW or Victoria.... So I will still fill out my unassessed years of work experience on this states' EOI just like 189 EOI?




Yes, as long as you have a sufficient employment evidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > I mean if am applying for NSW or Victoria.... So I will still fill out my unassessed years of work experience on this states' EOI just like 189 EOI?
> ...


Thanks man, for your kind response


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Best of luck for your application...can you share any document or link which has the tentative timelines for the invitation....also have you applied for 190?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I just checked Iscah newsletters for the estimated timelines.

I think 2335 is not on the list for 190 anymore so I cannot apply. correct me If Im wrong.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

bulop said:


> I just checked Iscah newsletters for the estimated timelines.
> 
> I think 2335 is not on the list for 190 anymore so I cannot apply. correct me If Im wrong.


It might be 233512...is still on 190...I am not sure about 233511...513...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> It might be 233512...is still on 190...I am not sure about 233511...513...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I remember that industrial engineering was removed from 190 maybe others still in the list.
I think once we got the update from authorities about new list, will have a better view of turnover time. most important thing is industrial engineering has been flagged and hope will remain in the list.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

bulop said:


> I just checked Iscah newsletters for the estimated timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2335 is not on the list for 190 anymore so I cannot apply. correct me If Im wrong.




233511 & 233513 are not on STSOL, and therefore, you can't apply for SC190 if your occupation is one of them, but still you can apply for SC189 as both occupations are on MLTSSL.

If your occupation is 233512, you can apply for SC189 & SC190 as this occupation is still on MLTSSL & STSOL.

Please note that we are still waiting for the updated lists which will be announed on 1 July 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Guys,
One question. Can DIBP remove the occupations which haven´t been flagged from SOL? Did it happen before that some occupations were removed although they were not flagged before?


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Guys,
> One question. Can DIBP remove the occupations which haven´t been flagged from SOL? Did it happen before that some occupations were removed although they were not flagged before?


DIBP gets recommendations based on the various assessment authorities and acts on directions or advices issued by them, if the occupation has no future in Australia according to the assessment authority then it is likely that the occupation will be removed , whether it is flagged or not.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello everybody i Have a very SERIOUS situation with me right now.

I had applied for the assessment from engineers Australia for my mechanical occupation in February this year through an agent. I was asked to give IELTS test in June because without that my process will not be completed. So i submitted everything and somehwere 2 weeks before now i was asked by my agent that i should sign a document stating that i confirm them as my agents. I told them that i wanted to temporarily hold the process (until i got there in July when my masters course starts and frankly i didnt want them to be processing my application anymore because they were very slow) so that happened and 2 weeks later i got a refund from engineers australia?????? 

What does this mean? does this mean that my application got rejected or did my agent withdraw my application without informing me? With all that being said if it is very likely that my stupid agent has withdrawn m application then should i apply again all bt myself with a fresh start? Since i have my CDR from previous application and ielts results as well. And i do want to mention that time is not a problem if it takes another 3 months for the process to complete. But i want the agent out of the way.

Thanks for anyone who can give me a reply or assistance. I am in a dicey situation and would appreciate any help or advice from here. 

Regards


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Huelaghue said:


> Hello everybody i Have a very SERIOUS situation with me right now.
> 
> I had applied for the assessment from engineers Australia for my mechanical occupation in February this year through an agent. I was asked to give IELTS test in June because without that my process will not be completed. So i submitted everything and somehwere 2 weeks before now i was asked by my agent that i should sign a document stating that i confirm them as my agents. I told them that i wanted to temporarily hold the process (until i got there in July when my masters course starts and frankly i didnt want them to be processing my application anymore because they were very slow) so that happened and 2 weeks later i got a refund from engineers australia??????
> 
> ...




EA would not refund the fees unless if your application of assessment was cancelled upon request.

It is obvious that your agent has cancelled your application, and you should proceed with a new one.

You can also contact EA for confirmation.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/Contact-Us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Egyman said:


> EA would not refund the fees unless if your application of assessment was cancelled upon request.
> 
> It is obvious that your agent has cancelled your application, and you should proceed with a new one.
> 
> ...




Thanks egymam i just confirmed with the agent. She cancelled the processing herself and i will have to apply from the beginning. I will come to Australia next month and begin the process myself, thanks for your help Mate.

Regards


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

*state nomination 190*

Has any mechanical engineer with 55+5 (ss) has been nominated by northern territory, ACT and NSW in 2016-17.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

pradeeshkumar said:


> Has any mechanical engineer with 55+5 (ss) has been nominated by northern territory, ACT and NSW in 2016-17.


NSW, No.

ACT, Yes.

NT, No. NT usually offers SC489 instead of SC190 for mechanical engineers.

please note that all the above are only based on my observations,


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I have a query that need your clarification. My background is in Mechanical engineering (4 years) for which I should have done assessment. However, after many times reading thoroughly the ANZSCO occupation description, I've found that my task, role, and performance over the past 3 years are wholely revolving around the job of an Transport Engineer (Code 233215, subclass of Civil Engineer 2332xx). My job title at work is also "T&I Engineer" (oil&gas). At the moment, I am struggling to write my 2nd CDR in Mec.Eng while on the contrary, I think I could procude 3 full CDR describing my achievement as an Trans.Eng.

The question is: Can I have my work assessed by EA as a Transport engineer? Will my points be deducted because of this?

I hope someone is familiar with the same situation could give me an answer. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

guys i have a question?

Will skill select starts July 2017 invitations with last cut of point (75) or ..............please clarify


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query that need your clarification. My background is in Mechanical engineering (4 years) for which I should have done assessment. However, after many times reading thoroughly the ANZSCO occupation description, I've found that my task, role, and performance over the past 3 years are wholely revolving around the job of an Transport Engineer (Code 233215, subclass of Civil Engineer 2332xx). My job title at work is also "T&I Engineer" (oil&gas). At the moment, I am struggling to write my 2nd CDR in Mec.Eng while on the contrary, I think I could procude 3 full CDR describing my achievement as an Trans.Eng.
> 
> ...




Dear,
If your degree is in Mechanical Engg.
My advise to you is Submitt your CDR as a Mechanical Engr.
In case you Submit your CDR for Transportation Engr. , EA may give you profession for "Other Engineers" which is under pro rata.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a query that need your clarification. My background is in Mechanical engineering (4 years) for which I should have done assessment. However, after many times reading thoroughly the ANZSCO occupation description, I've found that my task, role, and performance over the past 3 years are wholely revolving around the job of an Transport Engineer (Code 233215, subclass of Civil Engineer 2332xx). My job title at work is also "T&I Engineer" (oil&gas). At the moment, I am struggling to write my 2nd CDR in Mec.Eng while on the contrary, I think I could procude 3 full CDR describing my achievement as an Trans.Eng.
> 
> The question is: Can I have my work assessed by EA as a Transport engineer? Will my points be deducted because of this?
> ...


It will be easy if you can apply as Mechanical Engineer and talk to your manager when he/she is drafting your roles and responsibility letter.Then you are good to go,


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I just read that one needs to submit proof of employment as far as your CDR was based on ones' job. What if just two episodes are based on two jobs and the third one on educational project,do one still need to submit employment reference since one is not assessing employment with EA ?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

hello mates,

If mechanical remains on SOL, will skill select starts July 2017 invitations with 60 points ???? Or they will start with the last cut off points ???? 
Please clarify the matter.
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

islam03 said:


> hello mates,
> 
> If mechanical remains on SOL, will skill select starts July 2017 invitations with 60 points ???? Or they will start with the last cut off points ????
> Please clarify the matter.
> thanks


When the invitation rounds reopen in July, the highest pointers from all the applicants will be invited first and they will keep going down the points till they reach the number of applicants they want to invite in that round

So the last cutoff has no bearing whatsoever. It can be much higher then that also if many have applied with even higher points in the meantime

Cheers


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Diggy said:


> I just read that one needs to submit proof of employment as far as your CDR was based on ones' job. What if just two episodes are based on two jobs and the third one on educational project,do one still need to submit employment reference since one is not assessing employment with EA ?


You should provide proof of employment for both jobs. For the episode based on your studies, you do not need to provide further proof.

In my case, two of my career episodes were based on one position and the other episode was based on my studies. I thus provided proof of employment for the respective position and nothing in particular for the episode based on my studies. The CDR was approved by EA.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

danielo said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > I just read that one needs to submit proof of employment as far as your CDR was based on ones' job. What if just two episodes are based on two jobs and the third one on educational project,do one still need to submit employment reference since one is not assessing employment with EA ?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Diggy said:


> I just read that one needs to submit proof of employment as far as your CDR was based on ones' job. What if just two episodes are based on two jobs and the third one on educational project,do one still need to submit employment reference since one is not assessing employment with EA ?


Dear Diggy.
You need proof for every work experience you are claiming 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Counting down to august 1st


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Counting down to July 1st


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

There is not much traction in this thread...

I am hoping the Occupations will be out soon--even though they will be inactive until July-1st.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

US2AUS86 said:


> There is not much traction in this thread...
> 
> I am hoping the Occupations will be out soon--even though they will be inactive until July-1st.


what does it mean they will be inactive and how you assume that ?


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

bulop said:


> what does it mean they will be inactive and how you assume that ?


I meant that the occupation ceilings for 2017-2018 should be out soon, for last year this was out on June 20th.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

bulop said:


> what does it mean they will be inactive and how you assume that ?


Buddy, if this has been reduced by 20% lets just say, last year the cap was at 1539

so if it comes down to lets say 1250 how soon are u expecting invite with 65 points as you have filed EOI?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

seems 2018 unless I get extra points. more important thing is hope they will not remove from the list.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

bulop said:


> seems 2018 unless I get extra points. more important thing is hope they will not remove from the list.


I am hoping for that too..


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

can 233511/233512/ 233513 eligible to apply for 190/489 as per new MLTSSL or SLTSSL? please clarify


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

islam03 said:


> can 233511/233512/ 233513 eligible to apply for 190/489 as per new MLTSSL or SLTSSL? please clarify




It' available for 3 occupations to apply 190, 489 at the moment according to that two list, but you need to check individual list of each state in upcoming July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Victory state program has just opened, please check their website and submit accordingly. 233513 has been removed. Only 233512 stays on that list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...ion-occupation-list-for-victoria#.WVEIbuLTXqB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am not sure if this will happen, but have a doubt in mind:

assuming 233511 and 233513 will be in the list along 233512 and assuming it will be at same limit for [email protected] 1538

what are the chances, that these job codes will be active until next July 2018?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Not sure where you guys are getting Idea,

As of April 19, 233513 has already been removed out of 190 visa. Why would it be on the Victoria website then?.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

What I came to know that 233511 and 233514 cannot apply for 190 as well as 489 state nominations. but within July the short term list will be updated for these group.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

islam03 said:


> What I came to know that 233511 and 233514 cannot apply for 190 as well as 489 state nominations. but within July the short term list will be updated for these group.


This change came in place on April 18, 2016.

Wait for another day you will have all the needed info.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

I do not think there will be any changes rather than occupation ceiling. Only options we have left is to get 70 points for 189. from Nov 2016 all 65/60 pointers are waiting for 189, though till march 2016, 65 pointers were clear. Interestingly In july 2016 fast round the total invitation for 2335 group were 391( out of 1700 may be), but that time it was not prorata listed.

Hope for the best.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good news: Industrial Engineer 233511 and Production or Plant Engineer 233513 can now again apply for 190 from July 2017 again. The restrictions for 190 is removed from these two occupations.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Good news: Industrial Engineer 233511 and Production or Plant Engineer 233513 can now again apply for 190 from July 2017 again. The restrictions for 190 is removed from these two occupations.




Would you provide the source. I only saw the new occupation list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

che.mostafa said:


> Would you provide the source. I only saw the new occupation list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

This is the new list luckily 2335 group has not been removed.



https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Good news: Industrial Engineer 233511 and Production or Plant Engineer 233513 can now again apply for 190 from July 2017 again. The restrictions for 190 is removed from these two occupations.




I don't see the SC 190 part, but it is good news thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

che.mostafa said:


> I don't see the SC 190 part, but it is good news thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most (or may be all) MLTSSL unless some restrictions applied, are eligible for 190 too hence, it is not mentioned. There are 5 occupations in MLTSSL list with Y next to their name which I am not sure what it means and but neither 233511 and 233513 has them, so like the rest of MLTSSL, they are now eligible for 190.

Also DIBP mentions for 190, 



> You will need to nominate an occupation from the same legislative instrument above (which is MLTSSL list). Additional occupations included in the STSOL will, however, also be available to you.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Most (or may be all) MLTSSL unless some restrictions applied, are eligible for 190 too hence, it is not mentioned. There are 5 occupations in MLTSSL list with Y next to their name which I am not sure what it means and but neither 233511 and 233513 has them, so like the rest of MLTSSL, they are now eligible for 190.
> 
> Also DIBP mentions for 190,




Thank you for the clarification. We have to wait to know which states will be opened for these occupation s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Good news: Industrial Engineer 233511 and Production or Plant Engineer 233513 can now again apply for 190 from July 2017 again. The restrictions for 190 is removed from these two occupations.


Hi mate. Thanks! It´s a very nice news!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Congratulations to all the people from 2335 group and especially to guys belonging to 233511/3 for making to the updated MLTSSL list for 2017 - 2018. 
We live another day to fight the battle for a better future. 
This is a fresh beginning for us and we need to come back with fresh zeal and grab our destiny  
There is a big backlog of approximately 3 months so the competition is going to be tough for us. 
We need to pull our socks and be ready for this battle.

Best of luck everyone. May all of us get the ITA and achieve our dream of PR and citizenship ultimately.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Good news: Industrial Engineer 233511 and Production or Plant Engineer 233513 can now again apply for 190 from July 2017 again. The restrictions for 190 is removed from these two occupations.


Hi,
I tried just now to update my 190 application, which was initially submitted on January 2017 (and got terminated later like everyone else), but it still says that the occupation I'm trying to apply for (Plant Engineer 233513) is not available anymore.

Do you think I should start a new 190 EOI rather than updating an existing old one?

Furthermore, regarding the 189, I've seen on the latest round result page (21 June) that the point score for Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers is 75 points. Is it going to remain at 75 points or they're going to return it to 60 or 65 after resetting the invites?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> I tried just now to update my 190 application, which was initially submitted on January 2017 (and got terminated later like everyone else), but it still says that the occupation I'm trying to apply for (Plant Engineer 233513) is not available anymore.
> 
> Do you think I should start a new 190 EOI rather than updating an existing old one?
> ...


As there is no seniority advantage in 190 application, you can submit a fresh EOI

The cutoff should come down after a couple of rounds but there is so much uncertainty as the overall number of invites across all occupations have been drastically reduced for July rounds

Wait for the results of the 1st Round to get some credible projection 

Cheers


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

*Likely Invitation date*

@ newbienz, considering the last EOI cut off date for 2335 group, when do you think I can get an invite with a score of 65 points and DOE of 7/12/2016? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

royalfd said:


> @ newbienz, considering the last EOI cut off date for 2335 group, when do you think I can get an invite with a score of 65 points and DOE of 7/12/2016?
> 
> Thanks


There is too much uncertainty to give any credible answer

Wait for the results of the 1st Round and then ask
It's just a matter of 2 weeks now

Cheers


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There is too much uncertainty to give any credible answer
> 
> Wait for the results of the 1st Round and then ask
> It's just a matter of 2 weeks now
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As there is no seniority advantage in 190 application, you can submit a fresh EOI
> 
> The cutoff should come down after a couple of rounds but there is so much uncertainty as the overall number of invites across all occupations have been drastically reduced for July rounds
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply newbienz,

I started a 190 new application as per your suggestion, and I can see now that there's a new application website named ImmiAccount, which is quite different from the old one. Do we need to create a new 189 application on this ImmiAccount as well?
the reason why I'm asking is that when I opened my 189 EOI application (submitted on 23-11-2016), there is no 'Update EOI' button next to it (check image below), 
does this mean anything at all?

https://pasteboard.co/Gz2961H.png


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Thank you for your reply newbienz,
> 
> I started a 190 new application as per your suggestion, and I can see now that there's a new application website named ImmiAccount, which is quite different from the old one. Do we need to create a new 189 application on this ImmiAccount as well?
> the reason why I'm asking is that when I opened my 189 EOI application (submitted on 23-11-2016), there is no 'Update EOI' button next to it (check image below),
> does this mean anything at all?


If you create a new EOI for 189, you will,lose seniority in the same which is valuable 

The site has been upgraded so will be having initial hiccups, it will stabilise in a day or 2

Cheers


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you create a new EOI for 189, you will,lose seniority in the same which is valuable
> 
> The site has been upgraded so will be having initial hiccups, it will stabilise in a day or 2
> 
> Cheers


I believe 190 is still unavailable for plant and production engineers. I've filled up a new 190 application and still couldn't submit it, giving the following message: The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass

https://pasteboard.co/Gz2v2E6.png

Thoughts?

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> I tried just now to update my 190 application, which was initially submitted on January 2017 (and got terminated later like everyone else), but it still says that the occupation I'm trying to apply for (Plant Engineer 233513) is not available anymore.
> 
> Do you think I should start a new 190 EOI rather than updating an existing old one?
> ...


The cut-off will come down but not below 65 that's almost certain unless the ceiling is doubled (highly unlikely). Even at 65, it might move very slow like last year after Sept-Oct. If the quota is reduced, people applying post July 2017 might not even get their invite this year with the way it is going.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I believe 190 is still unavailable for plant and production engineers. I've filled up a new 190 application and still couldn't submit it, giving the following message: The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
> 
> https://pasteboard.co/Gz2v2E6.png
> 
> ...


Wait till 5th July after site maintenance.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The cut-off will come down but not below 65 that's almost certain unless the ceiling is doubled (highly unlikely). Even at 65, it might move very slow like last year after Sept-Oct. If the quota is reduced, people applying post July 2017 might not even get their invite this year with the way it is going.


I hope it doesn't go above 65 points... I've submitted my 189 EOI on 23-Nov-2016..I have waited far enough


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I hope it doesn't go above 65 points... I've submitted my 189 EOI on 23-Nov-2016..I have waited far enough


You will get your invite soon with 23 Nov DOE. May be even in the 1st 1-2 rounds if they clears the backlog.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Can anyone advice the doe for 65 pointers who got invite already

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Can anyone advice the doe for 65 pointers who got invite already
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Till 12th April 2017 all 65 clear


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Great thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Can anyone advice the doe for 65 pointers who got invite already
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Hi Jeyam_555

How are you, been a long time. Hope you have got the visa by now. We spoke when you had got the ITA.... How is it going with you


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi aamer, thanks for asking. I am doing well and hope you do the same, i got the visa and looking for opportunities. Planning to move next year. How about you and what is your current status

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Till 12th April 2017 all 65 clear


I dont think this is true coz i have seen November 65 pointers not receiving ITA. I believe 12 april is 75 points not 65. Please verify your source.

21 June 2017 round results
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	
19/04/2017 1:01 pm


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Till 12th April 2017 all 65 clear


That's wrong. It's 19th Nov 2016.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks guys, I will take nov2016 as the date. Appreciate everyone's help

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's wrong. It's 19th Nov 2016.


Yes that's right. sorry for the mistake.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
First time posting in this topic, anyone know when is time the occupation ceiling for 2017-2018 2335xx available? Kindly advise. Thank you!


----------



## buddybrii (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi all,

First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI (233512, Mechanical Engineer) for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?

Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi 2335xx mates!
I am mechanical Engineer 233512 with 65 point. I lodged my EOI on 26/6/2017 for 189 and 190 NSW, VIC.
Do you think that I'll have a chance for any invitation? To me 189,190 or 489 visa is all valuable.
Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi 2335xx mates!
> I am mechanical Engineer 233512 with 65 point. I lodged my EOI on 26/6/2017 for 189 and 190 NSW, VIC.
> Do you think that I'll have a chance for any invitation? To me 189,190 or 489 visa is all valuable.
> Thank you!
> ...


2335 doesn't work for 489 since pro rata.

Now you will have to wait really really long time unless they decided to clear the backlog. You will find out July 12.

If not, try PTE, get to 75 points and get invite asap.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you Zaback,
It's quite serious than I thought , do you thing any chance for 190 visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Thank you Zaback,
> It's quite serious than I thought , do you thing any chance for 190 visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. try with Vic, Qld or any other state. They invite people with 60 points + experience. 

NSW 190 will be difficult but have an EOI running for NSW 190 none the less.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. try with Vic, Qld or any other state. They invite people with 60 points + experience.
> 
> NSW 190 will be difficult but have an EOI running for NSW 190 none the less.




Thank a lot Zaback!
Counting to 1st invitation round....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys 

what is the probability for 233513 with 70 points in July rounds ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> 
> what is the probability for 233513 with 70 points in July rounds ?


July 26 most likely if not July 12.


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Respected All,

Had applied for 233511 189 Visa on Dec 24th 2016, any idea when I would be receiving the invite?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jade1 said:


> Respected All,
> 
> Had applied for 233511 189 Visa on Dec 24th 2016, any idea when I would be receiving the invite?


What is your point score ?


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Sir,
30 points for age
10 points for IELTS
10 points for Work experience 
15 points for Bachelors
Overall 65 points. Applied for EOI on 24th Dec 2016 sir.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jade1 said:


> Hi Sir,
> 30 points for age
> 10 points for IELTS
> 10 points for Work experience
> ...


You have a good Date of Effect. Now when you get invite is hard to tell without knowing the July 12 results. You may get your invite on July 12 or Dec 2017. Anything in between or may be late, but most likely this year for sure.


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you sir for your feedback!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I had done RSA for 3 years along with my Skill assessment from EA. The report was delivered to me in December 2016 and created my EOI with 60 points.
I have improved my english score recently which boosted my overall score to 70. With all the predictions hoping to get an ITA either in July 26 or August rounds.
My question is do I need to get my RSA updated to this date or the RSA received in December 2016 will suffice the requirement.

Thanks......


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done RSA for 3 years along with my Skill assessment from EA. The report was delivered to me in December 2016 and created my EOI with 60 points.
> I have improved my english score recently which boosted my overall score to 70. With all the predictions hoping to get an ITA either in July 26 or August rounds.
> ...


If you are still in the same job, no need.

If you left the last assessed job, but your new job exp till now won't make any change in points, just don't claim the new job in EOI and you won't need a new RSEA.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you are still in the same job, no need.
> 
> If you left the last assessed job, but your new job exp till now won't make any change in points, just don't claim the new job in EOI and you won't need a new RSEA.


No i am still with the same company and job, from the time when i did RSA till now there hasnt been any change in my profile as well. 
Thanks for your reply..


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi friends,

my EOI DOE is 7th march 2017, with 65 points 233511, 189.

Is my occupation eligible for 190 also???
What are my chances of getting invite in the this session???

experts plz throw some light....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi friends,
> 
> my EOI DOE is 7th march 2017, with 65 points 233511, 189.
> 
> ...


It is eligible for 189 & 190. When ? Can't tell.


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) is open to apply for ACT nomination; but when I try to file 190 application through their website, I am receiving following message
" Based on the information you provided you are not currently eligible for State Nomination. Thank you for your interest in migrating to Australian Capital Territory"
I am an overseas applicant and really worried if Canberra is really open for overseas applicants as when I tried to lodge my application as an onshore applicant, system is accepting it.

My question is that is Canberra really open for Overseas applicants? If 'yes' then why system isn't accepting while my occupation is "open" in ACT occupation list. If 'no' will they open for offshore applicants and when?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all,
Posting my friends question here. Any help is really appreciated.
"I have applied for MSA to Engg Aus as a Mech Engineering category (However I did my BE Manufacturing Engg which comes under Mechanical department only) thru Fast Track on 28th June.

I got a feedback from the assessor on 6th July and below are few of them. I am looking for your suggestions/guidance on handling the below issues.

1. My assessor says that, based on my academic transcript, the outcome of my area of specialization will be 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER. (My friend also did BE Manufacturing engg but he was approved as a Mechanical Engineer by EA last year). And he has asked me to provide one new career episode based on my undergraduate work demonstrating my competency in Production or Plant Engineering.(By the way, I have submitted all my CE based on Mechanical design projects).

Is anyone has any idea why is like that? Will this change from 233512 Mech Engg to 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER be an issue?

2. He has asked the scan of my detailed transcripts for each semester apart from the consolidated mark sheet. But unfortunately, I don't have those individual sem mark sheets. Will it be a problem?

3. He also asked to provide a Reference letter written on the official company letterhead of the employer. But I have not applied for RELEVANT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT. (I have added my payslips for each year of experience, Form 16, Offer letter etc., just for the evidence of employment). Do I need to provide a Statutory Declaration or can I say that I have not applied for Relevant skilled assessment?

Looking forward your responses and thanks in advance."


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Rizwan Javed said:


> Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) is open to apply for ACT nomination; but when I try to file 190 application through their website, I am receiving following message
> " Based on the information you provided you are not currently eligible for State Nomination. Thank you for your interest in migrating to Australian Capital Territory"
> I am an overseas applicant and really worried if Canberra is really open for overseas applicants as when I tried to lodge my application as an onshore applicant, system is accepting it.
> 
> My question is that is Canberra really open for Overseas applicants? If 'yes' then why system isn't accepting while my occupation is "open" in ACT occupation list. If 'no' will they open for offshore applicants and when?




It is not opened yet for overseas applicants. It will reopen on 10 July 2017. Don't worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi buddy,

Will it open for 233511 Industrial engg.?????




Egyman said:


> It is not opened yet for overseas applicants. It will reopen on 10 July 2017. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi buddy thanks for acknowledging my post..

A) I mean, Can I apply for 190 visa class in session 2017-2018,
B) What are my chances of getting invite in current session under 189 and when??




zaback21 said:


> It is eligible for 189 & 190. When ? Can't tell.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> Posting my friends question here. Any help is really appreciated.
> "I have applied for MSA to Engg Aus as a Mech Engineering category (However I did my BE Manufacturing Engg which comes under Mechanical department only) thru Fast Track on 28th June.
> 
> ...


Please find my reply in red


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi buddy thanks for acknowledging my post..
> 
> A) I mean, Can I apply for 190 visa class in session 2017-2018,
> B) What are my chances of getting invite in current session under 189 and when??


Hi Harinderjeet,

Guys with 65 points are waiting from November 2016. So you can imagine the number of people in the line before you.
The time to get invited will purely depend on the number of invitations extended. If they extend a lot of invites then probably you might get it.
It is difficult to predict at least before the first invitation round.
It looks to be late coz the number of invites is 2000 for 189 in the month of July.
The occupation ceiling for 2335 is not yet announced. This will be a key factor to determine how the DOE will move, the higher the ceiling the more number of invites and consequently the quicker the DOE will move towards your application date.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks dear for your valuable clarifications....



aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Harinderjeet,
> 
> Guys with 65 points are waiting from November 2016. So you can imagine the number of people in the line before you.
> The time to get invited will purely depend on the number of invitations extended. If they extend a lot of invites then probably you might get it.
> ...


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Guys... anyone recently applied for ACT STATE VISA Nomination...class 190 visa...I am checking if I can apply...and whether there are any good chances for Mechanical Engineers in Canberra or ACT STATE....

Thanks in advance...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi Guys... anyone recently applied for ACT STATE VISA Nomination...class 190 visa...I am checking if I can apply...and whether there are any good chances for Mechanical Engineers in Canberra or ACT STATE....
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It will be opened for overseas applicants on 10th July.

It is obvious that there are no good opportunities for mechanical engineers in ACT.

I am planning to apply, but I have the same worries about job opportunities.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> It will be opened for overseas applicants on 10th July.
> 
> It is obvious that there are no good opportunities for mechanical engineers in ACT.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for response...my job profile is Energy Efficiency Consultant or Energy Engineer....I tried searching for prospective jobs there in ACT STATE but it seems there are not much Energy Consulting companies as compared to VIC And NSW...

Can NT be a possible option for Mechanical Engineers...and if they need any job offer for 190 application...

PLEASE SUGGEST WHETHER I SHALL APPLY....

Even I am worried about prospective jobs...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi thanks for response...my job profile is Energy Efficiency Consultant or Energy Engineer....I tried searching for prospective jobs there in ACT STATE but it seems there are not much Energy Consulting companies as compared to VIC And NSW...
> 
> Can NT be a possible option for Mechanical Engineers...and if they need any job offer for 190 application...
> 
> ...




If your nomination got accepted by NT, they would offer you a SC489 instead of SC190.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> If your nomination got accepted by NT, they would offer you a SC489 instead of SC190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...I am not looking for 489...just 190 or 189


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
Has any Mechanical Engineer applied to Queensland Visa Subclass 190 recently??. One of the requirement is to be RPEQ (registered by the board of professional Engineers Queensland)?
Please advice how to get registered in the shortest possible time?

looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dear ALL 

A very good day 
Its a scary thing i am facing whenever i lodge my EOI and select ACT or tasmania at the end the message come with an error saying the occupation is not valid for this visa although ACT is now opened for 190 visa but i think the DIBP website is still not yet updated .
Please share if some else is facing same


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jamaloo786 said:


> Dear ALL
> 
> A very good day
> Its a scary thing i am facing whenever i lodge my EOI and select ACT or tasmania at the end the message come with an error saying the occupation is not valid for this visa although ACT is now opened for 190 visa but i think the DIBP website is still not yet updated .
> Please share if some else is facing same


for outbound candidates the applications will open after 10 July. Hangon and dont be scared.
Best of luck


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Since 190 will open again on 10-July. In which state do you think an Automation & Controls engineer should apply (got 65+5)?
I've already applied for VIC at the beginning of 2017 and got rejected, and never received a reply from NSW.

Suggestions?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Since 190 will open again on 10-July. In which state do you think an Automation & Controls engineer should apply (got 65+5)?
> I've already applied for VIC at the beginning of 2017 and got rejected, and never received a reply from NSW.
> 
> Suggestions?


You will get your invite anywhere between July 12- Aug 23 in 189. But no harm in trying for Vic if you want.

I will suggest you lodge a Complete Application so you can get a direct grant.


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

When I check myimmitracker for queue position, says that there are 43 people in front of me. 
My EOI date is 7th June with 65 points as 233513.

Do you guys have an estimation what is the percentage of people that register their info to myimmitracker? I mean if the percentage is nearly 10% then we can say that the number of people in front of me is around 400. 

Anyone tracking myimmitracker for a long time may have an estimation hopefully..?


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will get your invite anywhere between July 12- Aug 23 in 189. But no harm in trying for Vic if you want.
> 
> I will suggest you lodge a Complete Application so you can get a direct grant.


I still can't submit a 190 application. Shouldn't it be enabled by now ?

Regards,


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just a quick question guys.
I had done my RSA with EA. i have all the documents ready in hand for that period of employment.
Are documents which were sufficient to prove my experience to EA sufficient for the visa application ??
In the employment reference letter i have 7 duties mentioned. Is it sufficient or do I need to expect something more ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello guys, got a positive assessment from EA without claiming work experience. I only submitted my evidence of work experience because I wrote my episodes on my jobs.The evidence I submitted are termination letter, pension statement all for first job and for second job I submitted reference letter, pay slips.I intend claiming experience point with DIpB, will termination of contract letter serve as offer or reference letter with DIPB?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I still can't submit a 190 application. Shouldn't it be enabled by now ?
> 
> Regards,


I am not sure about the quality of the IT guys who are working in DIBP. Anyway, try send them a complaint in DIBP Help section.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Hello guys, got a positive assessment from EA without claiming work experience. I only submitted my evidence of work experience because I wrote my episodes on my jobs.The evidence I submitted are termination letter, pension statement all for first job and for second job I submitted reference letter, pay slips.I intend claiming experience point with DIpB, will termination of contract letter serve as offer or reference letter with DIPB?


Someone should help me on this, is just very urgent....Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Someone should help me on this, is just very urgent....Thanks.


Ask this on the visa lodge board. They know about this better. Pre invite guys may not know much about this.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should help me on this, is just very urgent....Thanks.
> ...


 I do not know the thread.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Diggy said:


> I do not know the thread.




Here is the thread:
Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/expats/showthread.php?t=109364&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross (Aug 22, 2016)

alekhine said:


> When I check myimmitracker for queue position, says that there are 43 people in front of me.
> My EOI date is 7th June with 65 points as 233513.
> 
> Do you guys have an estimation what is the percentage of people that register their info to myimmitracker? I mean if the percentage is nearly 10% then we can say that the number of people in front of me is around 400.
> ...


I remember last year it was pretty accurate. Look at other people lodged their application around the same time as you did. take 15 days +/- If they start getting invitations, then expect yours in next round or the one after. 

After following the table for a few months, you get the idea of immigration's progress for the same area. But my advice, don't follow it religiously, you'll wish to have spent more time with friends and family then following the table every hour once you are in Australia


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

I have applied for 233512 - Mechanical Engineer.
My points were 65 till June - date of EOI is 25 April 2017

Got extra 5 points for experience from July 2017.

1) Does this affect my date of Effect of EOI ??

2) Over all points now- 70 (189) & 75 (190 NSW), when can i anticipate an invite??

Thanks in advance
VV


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello brother can u please guide​ me regarding EOI for australia.
I have applied for 189 with 60 points on 9 december 2016 and NSW 190 with 65 points on 27 january 2017. I am a mechanical engineer.
i work experience of three years in same code but quit job in may 2016.
can u please guide me with expected time frame and if this gap can effect adversely.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

visakh said:


> I have applied for 233512 - Mechanical Engineer.
> My points were 65 till June - date of EOI is 25 April 2017
> 
> Got extra 5 points for experience from July 2017.
> ...


1. Yes. You can check on the EOI to see if it changed.

2. Can be tonight or July 26. I would say no later than 23 Aug.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello brother can u please guide​ me regarding EOI for australia.
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points on 9 december 2016 and NSW 190 with 65 points on 27 january 2017. I am a mechanical engineer.
> i work experience of three years in same code but quit job in may 2016.
> can u please guide me with expected time frame and if this gap can effect adversely.
> ...


You quitting job or working has no relationship with EOI invite. It's your points that counts.

60 points won't get you invite in 189 or NSW 190. Try other states or try get 5 more points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You quitting job or working has no relationship with EOI invite. It's your points that counts.
> 
> 60 points won't get you invite in 189 or NSW 190. Try other states or try get 5 more points.


thank you. means i have to get more score in pte

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharv said:


> thank you. means i have to get more score in pte
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


You better. 2335 for 65 points moved very slow last year. 70 will ensure you get a sure invite this year.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 1. Yes. You can check on the EOI to see if it changed.
> 
> 2. Can be tonight or July 26. I would say no later than 23 Aug.



Thanks for the info bro


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello Engineers! 
What is the update! What is cut-off of today's draw?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any Mech engineer got invited today?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Diggy said:


> Any Mech engineer got invited today?













22/4/2017 EOI date with 70 points, Found it on other thread. Anybody else? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronakdabhi (Jul 1, 2017)

Any mechanical engineer 65 points invited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Just a quick question guys.
> I had done my RSA with EA. i have all the documents ready in hand for that period of employment.
> Are documents which were sufficient to prove my experience to EA sufficient for the visa application ??
> In the employment reference letter i have 7 duties mentioned. Is it sufficient or do I need to expect something more ??
> ...


Hi Aamer,

I had already applied for MSA with EA, and they have asked to submit additional documents i.e. third party govt approved for my current employer.
Currently working in Saudi Arabia, need suggestion on what to upload exactly.
Can you please help......


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ronakdabhi said:


> Any mechanical engineer 65 points invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Waiting with 65 points DOE 1st March,17
🤞🤞need to call my consultant to get update.


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Think no invitation received for 65 pointers. Applied on 24th Dec 2016.. Still waiting


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, I've submitted EOI on 23rd June - 233511 with 70 points.. when can I get the results?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Aamer,
> 
> I had already applied for MSA with EA, and they have asked to submit additional documents i.e. third party govt approved for my current employer.
> Currently working in Saudi Arabia, need suggestion on what to upload exactly.
> Can you please help......


You need to upload the labour contract i.e. the contract which is approved by the labour ministry of the country.
In addition to it you need to submit the labor card/national ID card, if it is in any language other than english get it translated by a certified translator and upload a color scan of the document.
Get your residence visa page in the passport translated to english and upload a color scan
This should suffice the requirement.
You need to have all this for the period of employment you are claiming.
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> You need to upload the labour contract i.e. the contract which is approved by the labour ministry of the country.
> In addition to it you need to submit the labor card/national ID card, if it is in any language other than english get it translated by a certified translator and upload a color scan of the document.
> Get your residence visa page in the passport translated to english and upload a color scan
> This should suffice the requirement.
> ...


I have already uploaded all these.....still have received following message from EA:

"As per Section D of MSA Booklet, the Relevant Skills Assessment process required having a third-party document support in addition to the reference letter. The third-party document supports has to be issued by an organisation not relevant to the claimed employer. The third part document shall list the name of the employer."


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Jade1 said:


> Think no invitation received for 65 pointers. Applied on 24th Dec 2016.. Still waiting


I'm one month earlier, and still got nothing


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> I have already uploaded all these.....still have received following message from EA:
> 
> "As per Section D of MSA Booklet, the Relevant Skills Assessment process required having a third-party document support in addition to the reference letter. The third-party document supports has to be issued by an organisation not relevant to the claimed employer. The third part document shall list the name of the employer."


The documents listed above were the ones which i submitted. 
The labour contract should be the one which is basis for your residence visa, it should be endorsed by the labor ministry of the country. I believe that should be sufficient.
The contract between you and company will not serve your purpose as the third party or the governmental agency is not involved.
The government certified contract is the requirement.
In addition to it you can submit bank statements showing that your salary is being credited to your account as bank is a third party independent of you and your organization.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

I see the ceiling value hasn't changed. Any idea when this will happen?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> I see the ceiling value hasn't changed. Any idea when this will happen?


It will publish along with 12 July results hopefully next week.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It will publish along with 12 July results hopefully next week.


Normally the results are updated on the next monday after the draw


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

It looks like only 70plus got the invitation  how about 65 pointers.. when will out turn come


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Normally the results are updated on the next monday after the draw


I haven't seen next Monday last 3 months as far as I have seen. Earliest one happened only once on Tuesday and for the last 3 months its been even slow like 12-14 days and sometime even the next round happened and the previous result wasn't even updated.

Next Wednesday will be being optimistic. 22-24 July more likely.


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

*EOI date*

Hi all,
I have submitted by EOI on 1 July'17, with 70 Marks, as an Mechanical Engineer. Any guess for the date:fingerscrossed: of confirmation for my EOI!

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted by EOI on 1 July'17, with 70 Marks, as an Mechanical Engineer. Any guess for the date:fingerscrossed: of confirmation for my EOI!
> 
> Thanks all in advance.


Aug 9 or Aug 23. At worse September.


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Aug 9 or Aug 23. At worse September.


Dude, if this is the case then what will happen to those who have 65, or less, marks. I mean till now I was of the impression that Points 70/NSW75 is a very big score and will require only 2 nomination rounds to be picked up.

Anyhow, thanks for the info.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Dude, if this is the case then what will happen to those who have 65, or less, marks. I mean till now I was of the impression that Points 70/NSW75 is a very big score and will require only 2 nomination rounds to be picked up.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the info.


They didn't issue much invite and at 1000/round, its hard. Luckily 2335 got a lot last night and hence cut-off is at 70. Else it should have been at 75 not 70. Only 2211, 2335 and 2613 got some movement. Else most didn't get much invite. I mean Civil guys at 65 didn't get invite and their quota doesn't even fill in a year ! 2334 is at 75 ! After 2-3 more rounds, things will get normal for most.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They didn't issue much invite and at 1000/round, its hard. Luckily 2335 got a lot last night and hence cut-off is at 70. Else it should have been at 75 not 70. Only 2211, 2335 and 2613 got some movement. Else most didn't get much invite. I mean Civil guys at 65 didn't get invite and their quota doesn't even fill in a year ! 2334 is at 75 ! After 2-3 more rounds, things will get normal for most.


If the cut off is 70, does that mean 65s doesn't have a chance anytime soon?
Does this apply on those who applied back in 2016 as well ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> If the cut off is 70, does that mean 65s doesn't have a chance anytime soon?
> Does this apply on those who applied back in 2016 as well ?


No, they will. Just may need to wait for 70 pointers to clear first. Hopefully, by next month, everything will get back to as usual.


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

sorry for missing it if mentioned earlier, what is the quota for this year? 1600 ?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys 

Guess a stupid question when we are updating the EOI for PTE shall we write the test taker ID or registration ID.

Please advice........


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Conaern said:


> sorry for missing it if mentioned earlier, what is the quota for this year? 1600 ?


The Occupation ceiling (quota) for this program year has not yet been released. Expecting a lower ceiling due to the addition of New Zealand citizens applications being eligible in 189 stream.
Only the draw targets were released irrespective of NOC which was 1000 for 12 July round and 1000 for 26 July round.

The results for the 12 July round are expected to be updated in the next week, hopefully we will have the latest occupation ceilings by that time.........


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> 
> Guess a stupid question when we are updating the EOI for PTE shall we write the test taker ID or registration ID.
> 
> Please advice........





> *Test Reference Number.*
> 
> PTE-A: It is your Registration ID which can also be seen written vertically on the right hand side of your picture in the Test Taker Score Report. Do not enter your Test Taker ID.


Registration ID .


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Registration ID .


Thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

can someone post the link to an active 189 visa lodge forum.....
Thanks in advance


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

I think last year there were no invitations to 2335 for couple of months from july to october. Is that right?
Maybe this is the case again this year thats why no 65 pointers are invited..
Does aynone have the statistics how many 2335 invitations for each month issued for 2016-17 ?


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

alekhine said:


> I think last year there were no invitations to 2335 for couple of months from july to october. Is that right?
> Maybe this is the case again this year thats why no 65 pointers are invited..
> Does aynone have the statistics how many 2335 invitations for each month issued for 2016-17 ?
> 
> ...


The last year was different. out of 1539 invites around 600 invites were extended in the first three rounds of invitation rounds.
From November the occupation became prorata and and only 14 invites were extended in each round.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

I hope the backlog for the 70 pointers have been cleared in this round so then hopefully from next round onwards we can expect the backlog of the 65 pointers getting cleared.our EOI is dated 17th Jan 2017 in 333513 category


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

alekhine said:


> I think last year there were no invitations to 2335 for couple of months from july to october. Is that right?
> Maybe this is the case again this year thats why no 65 pointers are invited..
> Does aynone have the statistics how many 2335 invitations for each month issued for 2016-17 ?
> 
> ...


That is not correct, in fact it is the other way round. 2335 got 391 invites on the 1st round 6 July 2016 second only to 423 of 2339.

In fact by 26 Oct, 83% of the ceiling was exhausted which is the reason why cut-off dates ended up at 19 Nov 2016 for 65 pointers.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That is not correct, in fact it is the other way round. 2335 got 391 invites on the 1st round 6 July 2016 second only to 423 of 2339.
> 
> In fact by 26 Oct, 83% of the ceiling was exhausted which is the reason why cut-off dates ended up at 19 Nov 2016 for 65 pointers.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


I was about to post the link for the excel sheet. You did it before me


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> I was about to post the link for the excel sheet. You did it before me


Ha ha lol !


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear experts,

Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:

1) I have submitted an EOI on march 7, 2017 in 189 with 65 points, and at the same time I ticked NSW under 190 in the same EOI. Means I ticked both the options in the same EOI- 189 and 190.
But consultant told me that you have committed a mistake here,as you submitted a single EOI for both 189 and 190, which is never going to picked be invited. She suggested me to submit a fresh EOI as on today specifically for 189 and withdraw the EOI submitted earlier, because as per her experience she said DIBP is not going to consider this under 189 because of this, and stated with huge confidence that they prefer only those EOIs which are particularly for 189 of for 190.

For me its a damn setback because submitting an EOI as on today means again standing in the last of the que, which I had joined on march 7,2017 with 65 points.

Plz. suggest what is right and what to do next...


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...


omg... I hope this is not true.
when I submitted my EOI back in Nov-2016 it contained both 189 & 190 (Vic) ...however, recently ( 4 days back) I have updated the EOI and removed the 190 Vic application since it was rejected anyway. I'm not sure what it shows in their system right now.

Can someone confirm this please.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:
> 
> ...


That is the stupidest advice I have ever heard. I hope you didn't untick the old 189 EOI and submitted a new one already, cos you just lost your earlier DOE.

You can select as many visa types you like in one EOI, and you can also submit separately as many EOI's you like for each visa category/sates.

DIBP doesn't discriminate how you submit your EOI.

I would advice to run as far as you can from that *reputed *agent.

You have 65 points in 7 March and it may take some time before you get invited, but applying in July almost guarantees no invite for you this year and it is almost given unless ceiling is doubled. So, don't even think about touching that EOI at all.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> omg... I hope this is not true.
> when I submitted my EOI back in Nov-2016 it contained both 189 & 190 (Vic) ...however, recently ( 4 days back) I have updated the EOI and removed the 190 Vic application since it was rejected anyway. I'm not sure what it shows in their system right now.
> 
> Can someone confirm this please.


I mean if you untick, then you only have 189 as you can see in your EOI. You see what's in their system, there is no hidden thing or anything.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear Zaback21....

Plz suggest....

Last day I visited a reputed consultant for Australia and she left me with new worries, plz suggest at the best of your experiences:

1) I have submitted an EOI on march 7, 2017 in 189 with 65 points, and at the same time I ticked NSW under 190 in the same EOI. Means I ticked both the options in the same EOI- 189 and 190.

But consultant told me that you have committed a mistake here,as you submitted a single EOI for both 189 and 190, which is never going to picked be invited.

She suggested me to submit a fresh EOI as on today specifically for 189 and withdraw the EOI submitted earlier, because as per her experience she said DIBP is not going to consider this under 189 because of this, and stated with huge confidence that they prefer only those EOIs which are particularly for 189 of for 190.

She also stated that people with this scenario got invitation from 190 only, but in my case 190 is totally removed as NSW is closed for my occupation-233511.

For me its a damn setback because submitting an EOI as on today means again standing in the last of the que, which I had joined on march 7,2017 with 65 points.

Plz. suggest what is right and what to do next...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Zaback21....
> 
> Plz suggest....
> 
> ...


I already replied. Look at the post above.

Edit: Also NSW 190 may be open for your occupation this year 2017-18, so why untick ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Oooo Thnx zaback21...

thnx for your valuable advice....

Now should I untick 190 (NSW) from my EOI or just keep it as it is...:typing:





zaback21 said:


> That is the stupidest advice I have ever heard. I hope you didn't untick the old 189 EOI and submitted a new one already, cos you just lost your earlier DOE.
> 
> You can select as many visa types you like in one EOI, and you can also submit separately as many EOI's you like for each visa category/sates.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Oooo Thnx zaback21...
> 
> thnx for your valuable advice....
> 
> Now should I untick 190 (NSW) from my EOI or just keep it as it is...:typing:


NSW 190 may be open for your occupation this year 2017-18, so why untick ? Keep both in one EOI and since there is huge wait for your occupation in 2335, I would take 190 NSW if it comes if no issue living in NSW. And NSW selection criteria prefers earlier DOE. Keep both in same EOI as it is and no need to make any corrections. 

If you want to apply for any state in future, create a new one and select that like Vic, QLd, etc.

This might help do your whole PR process by yourself : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Okay bro thnx for the technical clearity...



zaback21 said:


> I already replied. Look at the post above.
> 
> Edit: Also NSW 190 may be open for your occupation this year 2017-18, so why untick ?


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

As per AZSCOsearch.com :
the only open state for 233513 is Tasmania.
for 233511 are Tasmania and Canberra.
233512 have them almost all open.

In my case (233513), shall I change my 190 EOI to Tasmania rather than NSW?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> As per AZSCOsearch.com :
> the only open state for 233513 is Tasmania.
> for 233511 are Tasmania and Canberra.
> 233512 have them almost all open.
> ...


Do you qualify for Tasmania ? If yes, then submit a new EOI for Tasmania as Tasmania doesn't care about DOE. NSW does, so keep old EOI as it is already.

Create a new EOI for Tasmania if you can fulfill their requirements.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey guys,
I've got one question: if I add 190 to an existing 189 EOI, will the DOE for 189 change?
If not, will there be two separate DOEs for 189 and 190 in the EOI? Or will the old DOE also become applicable for 190?
Thank you in advance for your kind help!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

danielo said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got one question: if I add 190 to an existing 189 EOI, will the DOE for 189 change?
> If not, will there be two separate DOEs for 189 and 190 in the EOI? Or will the old DOE also become applicable for 190?
> Thank you in advance for your kind help!


DOE of old 189 won;t change.

But DOE of 190 will start from today if you do it now.

DOE of 190 won't affect your old DOE of 189.

You will see two different DOE for two different visa class.

I will suggest just creating a new EOI for 190 and not touch the old EOI.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> DOE of old 189 won;t change.
> 
> But DOE of 190 will start from today if you do it now.
> 
> ...


Thank you, zaback!

To create another EOI I have to create another SkillSelect account with another e-mail address, right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

danielo said:


> Thank you, zaback!
> 
> To create another EOI I have to create another SkillSelect account with another e-mail address, right?


Same email works. But yes another SkillSelect account.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Zaback and other mates,
I received invitation letter from Queensland for visa 190 letter, I'm mechanical engineer 65 points without SS. The problem is that, for this occupation, there is an additional requirement specifically for mechanical engineer that applicant must have registration with board of engineers Queensland (BPEQ) as note 2 attached picture, therefore, they ask for evidence of registration. This is really tough because it take 3-4 week to be assessed and interviewed by EA, then if successful, one can send them a wet signed paper by post so they can get an evidence of registration. 
I'm given only 14 days to lodge the QLD nomination unless asking for extension with an acceptable reason!
I don't think that I can grasp this chance since this is really weird requirement for an offshore guy. Feeling Desperate...
Could anyone please advice?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Zaback and other mates,
> I received invitation letter from Queensland for visa 190 letter, I'm mechanical engineer 65 points without SS. The problem is that, for this occupation, there is an additional requirement specifically for mechanical engineer that applicant must have registration with board of engineers Queensland (BPEQ) as note 2 attached picture, therefore, they ask for evidence of registration. This is really tough because it take 3-4 week to be assessed and interviewed by EA, then if successful, one can send them a wet signed paper by post so they can get an evidence of registration.
> I'm given only 14 days to lodge the QLD nomination unless asking for extension with an acceptable reason!
> I don't think that I can grasp this chance since this is really weird requirement for an offshore guy. Feeling Desperate...
> ...


I have no experience with QLD nomination, but now this seems like a valid reason to ask for extension as it will take some time, most likely around 2 months for the whole process to complete. Ask QLD for an extension and explain the whole thing, hopefully they will accept it cos you may not be the only and first guy in this situation.


----------



## gfavaro (Jul 31, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> I have no experience with QLD nomination, but now this seems like a valid reason to ask for extension as it will take some time, most likely around 2 months for the whole process to complete. Ask QLD for an extension and explain the whole thing, hopefully they will accept it cos you may not be the only and first guy in this situation.


Also, you need a 12 months job offer in QLD, right?
Do you have it?
Please, keep us informed about this 190 process.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

gfavaro said:


> Also, you need a 12 months job offer in QLD, right?
> 
> Do you have it?
> 
> Please, keep us informed about this 190 process.




No, not necessary to have job offer. You can check on QLD occupations list.
I'll keep you guys posted but It seems no hope for this chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I have no experience with QLD nomination, but now this seems like a valid reason to ask for extension as it will take some time, most likely around 2 months for the whole process to complete. Ask QLD for an extension and explain the whole thing, hopefully they will accept it cos you may not be the only and first guy in this situation.




Actually there's a folk in this thread PM me that he got the same invitation and he asked for extension but they only gave him two more weeks which didn't make any sense since getting EA assessment would take 6-8 weeks and no fast track option, then apply to QLD few days to get their confirmation of receipt to provide evidence of registration. Beside that, one has to wrie smt like CDR too. so he had to let it go painfully. 
So that might be a good lesson for next year applicant who intend to apply to QLD to prepare in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Actually there's a folk in this thread PM me that he got the same invitation and he asked for extension but they only gave him two more weeks which didn't make any sense since getting EA assessment would take 6-8 weeks and no fast track option, then apply to QLD few days to get their confirmation of receipt to provide evidence of registration. Beside that, one has to wrie smt like CDR too. so he had to let it go painfully.
> So that might be a good lesson for next year applicant who intend to apply to QLD to prepare in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's disappointing. I think QLD already assumes when one applies, they already have the QLD EA registration done. That's where the issue may be.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's disappointing. I think QLD already assumes when one applies, they already have the QLD EA registration done. That's where the issue may be.




It's quite challenging to get that registration, something like NER (national Engineer Registered) with writing like our MSA CDR and get verified by 2 superintendents, signed and also verified in the interview with EA staff. 
Is there anyone here have experience with NER stuff? Could you please share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello experts,

My points will be 65 next month for code 233512. What are the chances to get an invitation in coming months under 189 class??
What would be faster 189 or 190??


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have noticed in all states occupation lists, that they never mention plant/production and industrial engineer (233513 and 233511). However, mechanical engineer occupation is always available.
May i know why is that so? do they consider plant/production and industrial engineer to be a sub-occupation of mechanical engineer?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My points will be 65 next month for code 233512. What are the chances to get an invitation in coming months under 189 class??
> What would be faster 189 or 190??


Under 189 there will be along wait

190 no one can predict as they do not follow any fixed pattern 

Cheers


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any update on the occupation ceiling and the latest DOE for 2335 ??

regards


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update on the occupation ceiling and the latest DOE for 2335 ??
> 
> regards


May be disclosed by 22nd of this month....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends

Is anybody here on this thread who is dealing with ACT SS?????


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Is anybody here on this thread who is dealing with ACT SS?????




I applied on 11 July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

O thanx for the reply...

will you plz guide how to arrange:

5 job requirements in ACT??
How much funds we will have to show??
From where to fetch the settlement expenses note??







Egyman said:


> I applied on 11 July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> O thanx for the reply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Read carefully this PDF file, as it has answers for all your queries.


http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-july-17.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

That's right buddy but, 
1) They have not mentioned the amount of funds to show.
2) I was also asking about any specific website to get clear report about living expenses.



Egyman said:


> Read carefully this PDF file, as it has answers for all your queries.
> 
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-july-17.pdf
> ...


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> That's right buddy but,
> 
> 1) They have not mentioned the amount of funds to show.
> 
> 2) I was also asking about any specific website to get clear report about living expenses.




1- ACT is asking to do your own research and to be able to survive there for more than 3 months. Refer to ACT guide.

"You need to be realistic about employment expectations once you arrive in Canberra as it can take up to 3 months to secure employment. This timeframe is only indicative, as the employment market fluctuates at different times of the year."

So, it is based on your own research that ACT staff are going to review.

2- There are many websites. Just use google to estimate grocery, transportation, rent and so on.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> That's right buddy but,
> 1) They have not mentioned the amount of funds to show.
> 2) I was also asking about any specific website to get clear report about living expenses.


As now I am using my laptop, I can provide you with more details.

During the lodgement of your application, you will be asked about your research into settlement costs which includes:

1- Cost of living in Canberra per month for your family, such as rent, food, utilities, entertainment, and so on.

Some references:
https://www.realestate.com.au/
https://www.woolworths.com.au/
https://www.actewagl.com.au/
https://www.transport.act.gov.au/
https://www.whistleout.com.au/

2- Cost of relocation to Canberra for your family, such as flights, temporary accommodation, furnishing and so on.

Some references:
https://www.airbnb.com/
http://www.gumtree.com.au/


Your research should be realistic, taking into consideration the number of your dependents and expected period of unemployment.


Good luck.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for your support dear.



Egyman said:


> As now I am using my laptop, I can provide you with more details.
> 
> During the lodgement of your application, you will be asked about your research into settlement costs which includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Egyman said:


> I applied on 11 July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Egyman, can you please state what is your job role that you researched for showing to ACT STATE That you have atleast 5 or 8 jobs in line with your experience or job profile....

I am an Energy Engineer so finding it difficult to find more jobs...on seek.com, indeed.co.au sites...any suggestions....I have not yet decided to apply....but will wait for 26 July 17 results of skill select and then decide based on ceilings for Mech Engineer...for 189...and cut offs..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> That's right buddy but,
> 1) They have not mentioned the amount of funds to show.
> 2) I was also asking about any specific website to get clear report about living expenses.


Hi Harinderjeet, can you please state what is your job role that you researched for showing to ACT STATE that you have atleast 5 or 8 jobs in line with your experience or job profile....

I am an Energy Engineer so finding it difficult to find more jobs...on seek.com, indeed.co.au sites...any suggestions....I have not yet decided to apply....but will wait for 26 July 17 results of skill select and then decide based on ceilings for Mech Engineer...for 189...and cut offs..

Please suggest....what's your EOI points and date of effect

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

i applied for victoria 190 on 7 july, mechanical engineer 60+5 points .. got refusal on 14 july.. that was pretty fast... can any one plz help to explain what could be reason.. and does it it means i have a bad case now for 189 too? i have applied eoi for 189 on 9 december 2016

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sharv said:


> i applied for victoria 190 on 7 july, mechanical engineer 60+5 points .. got refusal on 14 july.. that was pretty fast... can any one plz help to explain what could be reason.. and does it it means i have a bad case now for 189 too? i have applied eoi for 189 on 9 december 2016
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Even I got rejected at 65+5 Points...it's does not affect your 189 process...just keep in mind....try to improve your score...by appearing for PTE etc...60 points are too less for 189 or 190.... 

Best of luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharv said:


> i applied for victoria 190 on 7 july, mechanical engineer 60+5 points .. got refusal on 14 july.. that was pretty fast... can any one plz help to explain what could be reason.. and does it it means i have a bad case now for 189 too? i have applied eoi for 189 on 9 december 2016
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Victoria have very few mechanical based industries 
Hence the refusal 

It does not affect your 189 in any way as it is totally points based and has no other criteria whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

thanks lot bro.. for quick reply..i thought i was only one and had something wrong in my application. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

I will be applying for Production Engineer soon. The stories of rejection and problems faces are really scary!!!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Even I got rejected at 65+5 Points...it's does not affect your 189 process...just keep in mind....try to improve your score...by appearing for PTE etc...60 points are too less for 189 or 190....
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks for reply mate!


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello Experts!

Does anyone here know what was the lowest point invited for Mech Engineers last invitation round and the visa date of effect?

I recently lodge my EOI at 70points for visa 189. Hope to receive an invite this coming July 26. Am I hoping too much?

Thanks!


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

When is the next draw slated for?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How through is it that grant duration has been extended?


----------



## goodman2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a question: which state is now still accepting for 190 application for Production or Plant engineer? Thanks.


----------



## Ronakdabhi (Jul 1, 2017)

Diggy said:


> When is the next draw slated for?




Tonight 12am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Any update on the draw?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi folks,

Is NSW accepting applications for 233511, Industrial Engineer, with 65+5


----------



## vivekkallath (Apr 1, 2016)

I got invited.. 233511 EOI submitted on June 23.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

mech 70 DOE 06/07 got invite ....as per immitracker..

Please update if any one got invite for 233512


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

vivekkallath said:


> I got invited.. 233511 EOI submitted on June 23.


congratulations


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

sharv said:


> congratulations




Congrats Man.
Is there anyone who got invite with 70 points and DOE after 15 July?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

vivekkallath said:


> I got invited.. 233511 EOI submitted on June 23.




Congrats! Please give us your details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Any 190 Visa Grant for IE today?


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

hoiantravel said:


> cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> February rounds will take place in 1st & 15th , good luck for every body




Do you mean 65 Points?
Please elaborate.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

This is ridiculous, the skillselect website is still not updated from the last round. I don't know how many invitations are allocated to 2335xx this year, and I don't know what is the cutoff points either.
I'm surprised that I didn't get an invitation since I applied on Nov-2016.
It looks like the cutoff points is somewhere between 70 -75 points, as I don't think there's another explanation to this mess!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Diyaeldin said:


> This is ridiculous, the skillselect website is still not updated from the last round. I don't know how many invitations are allocated to 2335xx this year, and I don't know what is the cutoff points either.
> 
> I'm surprised that I didn't get an invitation since I applied on Nov-2016.
> 
> It looks like the cutoff points is somewhere between 70 -75 points, as I don't think there's another explanation to this mess!




It is 70, and the cutoff date is 13-7-2017.

You can expect the invitation next round or maximum by 23rd August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Does the gap of 1-2weeks between the joining dates of 2 companies will count in overall experience of EOI or not??

Anticipating a reply and thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

visakh said:


> Does the gap of 1-2weeks between the joining dates of 2 companies will count in overall experience of EOI or not??
> 
> Anticipating a reply and thanks
> 
> ...




No. I suppose. My friends have had gap like this between the companies.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys got invited yesterday


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys got invited yesterday


Congrats mate !


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys got invited yesterday


Congrats! I missed to get 75 points in total by 3 points in my last PTE try, this means 70 pointers are almost done and it is time for 65 pointers on next round on. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Conaern said:


> Congrats! I missed to get 75 points in total by 3 points in my last PTE try, this means 70 pointers are almost done and it is time for 65 pointers on next round on. :fingerscrossed:




You never how many still to come or pending for invites. 
The picture will be clear once Immigration site go for an update. So far it is not updated


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Congrats! I missed to get 75 points in total by 3 points in my last PTE try, this means 70 pointers are almost done and it is time for 65 pointers on next round on. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate.....
best of luck for the PTE it shows a gradual increase of 4 points from your previous attempt try to better it an continue withe same trend then u have 80 points in reading....
I struggled twice due to this reading thing and finally managed to get the desired score....
As far as the cutoff is concerned the information is that the last DOE is 13 July 2017 with 70 points.
This implies if you nail the PTE then a sure shot invite in the next available draw ........

Best of luck......


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone here who recently gets 190 or 489 invite with 60points +5 Ss point?


----------



## Dijamk (Jul 28, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Conaern said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! I missed to get 75 points in total by 3 points in my last PTE try, this means 70 pointers are almost done and it is time for 65 pointers on next round on.
> ...


Hello all,
May I know what is the basis of this information that 70 pointers until 13th july were invited during july 26 round?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any SS nomination for any1 here?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dijamk said:


> Hello all,
> May I know what is the basis of this information that 70 pointers until 13th july were invited during july 26 round?


I am one of the candidate with DOE being 13.July.2017 who got invited on 26 July 2017 in 2335 group.
Hence it can be said with confidence that candidates before 13.July are invited....
For my details look at my signature..


thanks


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> I am one of the candidate with DOE being 13.July.2017 who got invited on 26 July 2017 in 2335 group.
> Hence it can be said with confidence that candidates before 13.July are invited....
> For my details look at my signature..
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, and please be active in this forum since you are ahead of us in process of migration.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

visakh said:


> Congrats bro, and please be active in this forum since you are ahead of us in process of migration.


Yeah sure I will be active as much as i possibly can.
Wishing luck to everyone who waiting for the invite.
Of late i have heard/read that the processing times have increased.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Dijamk said:


> Hello all,
> May I know what is the basis of this information that 70 pointers until 13th july were invited during july 26 round?


On the website "myimmitracker" you can find data incl. invitation dates for many EOIs: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## maxandmxd (Jul 31, 2017)

Production/Plant Engineer 233513
Age: 30 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
EOI-189: 16.July.17 (65 Points)

Hi Brothers, nice to know all you guys, from the previous posts I see there are lots 65 waiting , how long it will take to my application?...
Besides, I found there is no state nomination except Tasmania for 233513, any when know why?


----------



## maxandmxd (Jul 31, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> This is ridiculous, the skillselect website is still not updated from the last round. I don't know how many invitations are allocated to 2335xx this year, and I don't know what is the cutoff points either.
> I'm surprised that I didn't get an invitation since I applied on Nov-2016.
> It looks like the cutoff points is somewhere between 70 -75 points, as I don't think there's another explanation to this mess!


hi bro, just want to know how it's possible to apply state nomination for 233513, I had checked their website, this occupation is not in the list...


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

maxandmxd said:


> hi bro, just want to know how it's possible to apply state nomination for 233513, I had checked their website, this occupation is not in the list...


Well, I wasn't able to submit my application till last week, then I was simply able to do so, so I submitted two different 190 EOI's for NSW & Tasmania today.
regarding your question, I've asked the same question right here, why 233513 and 233511 are not mentioned in all of the states occupation lists, when on the other hand 233512 is, but unfortunately no one answered, so I simply submitted EOI's, no harm in trying!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Well, I wasn't able to submit my application till last week, then I was simply able to do so, so I submitted two different 190 EOI's for NSW & Tasmania today.
> regarding your question, I've asked the same question right here, why 233513 and 233511 are not mentioned in all of the states occupation lists, when on the other hand 233512 is, but unfortunately no one answered, so I simply submitted EOI's, no harm in trying!


The most probable and the obvious reason is that the state authorities do not foresee any immediate opportunities for 233511/233513 guys in their states hence not in the list(STSOL - read 190 visa). However the Australian government as a whole predicts/expects that the demand for these professions 233511 and 233513 will grow in the future few years down the line hence it is available on 189.
Hope to have answered your question.....


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Well, I wasn't able to submit my application till last week, then I was simply able to do so, so I submitted two different 190 EOI's for NSW & Tasmania today.
> regarding your question, I've asked the same question right here, why 233513 and 233511 are not mentioned in all of the states occupation lists, when on the other hand 233512 is, but unfortunately no one answered, so I simply submitted EOI's, no harm in trying!


Please advise do i need to have a job offer to be eligible to apply to 190 of Tasmania??

Production or plant engineer (65 points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohamadsalah said:


> Please advise do i need to have a job offer to be eligible to apply to 190 of Tasmania??
> 
> Production or plant engineer (65 points)


You need a job offer for 190 Tasmania 

Cheers


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

2335 ceiling announced as 2178, compared to last year's 1539.
Can we expact all current 65 pointers to be granted in this program year? What is your oppinion?

Cheers!


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everybody,

A CO of Queensland said that Production or Plant Engineer 233513 is on the list of IMMI 17/072 instrustment and will be nominated by QLD for PhD graduates. However, he said that Automation and Control Engineer is not in the list. How can I explain to him? I said that Automation and Control Engineer is the specialisation of Production or Plant Engineer 233513, but he still confirms that it is not in the list.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

alekhine said:


> 2335 ceiling announced as 2178, compared to last year's 1539.
> Can we expact all current 65 pointers to be granted in this program year? What is your oppinion?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi mate,

I believe, yes all will get it!
According to some sources (agents) there are approx. 900-1000 EOI´s pending in the system. So if the DIBP invites equally every round (84 invitations per round and 167 per month), there are only 5-6 months to wait to clear the backlog (including 60 pointers). So, I believe all 65 pointers will receive their invites until end of 2017.
Any other opinions guys?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

alekhine said:


> 2335 ceiling announced as 2178, compared to last year's 1539.
> 
> Can we expact all current 65 pointers to be granted in this program year? What is your oppinion?
> 
> ...




Great news! 
65 points with EOI- 1st March'16


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

alekhine said:


> 2335 ceiling announced as 2178, compared to last year's 1539.
> Can we expact all current 65 pointers to be granted in this program year? What is your oppinion?
> 
> Cheers!


All 60 , 65 pointers will get invitation within maximum 6 months , because there is not too much back log . already 70 pointers finished in july.


----------



## Dijamk (Jul 28, 2017)

The only thing I didnt understand is that dibp sent 108 invitations during july 12 round in which it cleared 70 or above pointers between 12th april and 16th june (more than 2 months). But during july 26 round, they only cleared 70 or above pointers between 16th june and 13th july (less than 1 month)?
Does this mean there were 108 applications with 70 or above points between 16th june and 13th july?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys

Its only a matter of time before 65 pointers are invited. The best part is they have increased the ceiling by appx 25% giving room for more people.
Best of luck for all 65 pointers and especially for 60 pointers (they need lots of it)........
Lets hope that everyone get invited and results in a PR visa.......

CHEERS


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys its a great news but will 60 pointers get invitation... i have been waiting since Nov 22nd 2016. any idea how many applicants are pending ...


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah but they are saying some thing else.





Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I believe, yes all will get it!
> According to some sources (agents) there are approx. 900-1000 EOI´s pending in the system. So if the DIBP invites equally every round (84 invitations per round and 167 per month), there are only 5-6 months to wait to clear the backlog (including 60 pointers). So, I believe all 65 pointers will receive their invites until end of 2017.
> Any other opinions guys?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah but they are saying some thing else.


They also said that most probably our occupations will be removed from the SOL as of July 2017 and in case they stay, the occupation celilings will be reduced..
I don´t rely on their information anymore mate..


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Big hope for 2335.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Really big news! All the speculations came to an end with new ceiling announcement


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Ptera said:


> They also said that most probably our occupations will be removed from the SOL as of July 2017 and in case they stay, the occupation celilings will be reduced..
> 
> I don´t rely on their information anymore mate..




Definitely correct! That's what I said about this agent previously, not truth worthy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's nearly one hundred 2335 guys for 189 on myimmitracker. Let's say 10 times in actual as rumors, so we have 1000 in total when occupations ceiling for 2335 is 2178. So I think we 60 or 65 all cleared within 6 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> There's nearly one hundred 2335 guys for 189 on myimmitracker. Let's say 10 times in actual as rumors, so we have 1000 in total when occupations ceiling for 2335 is 2178. So I think we 60 or 65 all cleared within 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


16-18 times would be a better factor

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its only a matter of time before 65 pointers are invited. The best part is they have increased the ceiling by appx 25% giving room for more people.
> Best of luck for all 65 pointers and especially for 60 pointers (they need lots of it)........
> ...




25% is not correct. It should be (2178-1539)/1539 = 41% mate.  surely all of us will get the lottery ticket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 16-18 times would be a better factor
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




10 or 16,18 times whatever we don't know exactly, just a rumor from people heard from some agents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> 10 or 16,18 times whatever we don't know exactly, just a rumor from people heard from some agents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIBP in a reply on the social media specifically commented that please dont judge grants based on websites like immitracker as they do not even show a fraction of the grants we actually make
They gave very specific numbers to prove their point for a period which showed that only 5-6% of the grants were reflected

Cheers


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> DIBP in a reply on the social media specifically commented that please dont judge grants based on websites like immitracker as they do not even show a fraction of the grants we actually make
> They gave very specific numbers to prove their point for a period which showed that only 5-6% of the grants were reflected
> 
> Cheers


Guys,

I had a look at how many invitations were reported on Immitracker for 2335 occupations and how many there were according to Skillselect.

The result is:

*2nd half of 2016:* 1131 actual invitations, 55 on immitracker --> *4,1%*
*1st half of 2017: *208 actual invitations, 19 on immitracker --> *9,1%*
*2nd half of 2017:* 100 actual invitations (as currently reported here: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3, seems unreliable though, because previously they reported even 108), 12 on immitracker --> *12,0 %*

I took into account also cases on immitracker who reported an invitation date 2 days prior or after the actual invitation date.

So it looks like the percentage has risen. Makes a lot of sense in my view, because what do you do if you don't get an invitation for a few weeks after you have submitted your EOI? You go on the internet, do some research and then find immitracker. So I think the percentage currently should rather be around 10% than around 5%.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danielo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a look at how many invitations were reported on Immitracker for 2335 occupations and how many there were according to Skillselect.
> 
> ...


You are just looking at 1 category whereas there are about 50-60 categories

When DIBP put out some figures in the public domain, you can be more or less sure it would be accurate
Of course the figures would vary from period to period but i doubt it could be double over a short period
But who knows 

Cheers


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You are just looking at 1 category whereas there are about 50-60 categories
> 
> When DIBP put out some figures in the public domain, you can be more or less sure it would be accurate
> Of course the figures would vary from period to period but i doubt it could be double over a short period
> ...


Yes, you're right. What I said only applies to 2335 occupations. For other occupations it can be entirely different.


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

danielo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a look at how many invitations were reported on Immitracker for 2335 occupations and how many there were according to Skillselect.
> 
> ...


I agree with the idea that due to long waiting periods people have been searching for statistics on the internet and used immitracker more extensively, and this has made immitracker more accurate than before. 
I believe that the percentage is around 10% or 12%. This can be verified roughly with the July results which is 100 grants where immitracker shows 12, and this makes 12%.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Total Quota 2178, go for pro rate 180 invitation per month. It should take max 4 rounds to clear the backlog.. Heading towards good news soon..


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

I think the increase in occupation ceiling of 2335 is the bonus of production or plant engineer, because they were removed from the state sponsorship in this year. I think they will be out from 189 also next year. So guys please consider the extra space for them


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Only 50 invites per draw in July: for 2335 this is very less. Hope they increase the number of invites/draw.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Only 50 invites per draw in July: for 2335 this is very less. Hope they increase the number of invites/draw.


ICT BUSINESS ANALYSTS is in prorata also, but July round they got 620 invitations out of 1574.lol may be September those guys required 80/85 horrible 
They could have taken out 2335 group from prorata because they have increased the ceiling but they did not. may be all over the year we will see less invitations.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

islam03 said:


> ICT BUSINESS ANALYSTS is in prorata also, but July round they got 620 invitations out of 1574.lol may be September those guys required 80/85 horrible
> 
> They could have taken out 2335 group from prorata because they have increased the ceiling but they did not. may be all over the year we will see less invitations.




Let's see how many they invite on 9th August. I am optimistic that they will increase the number as last month the picture was not clear and ceiling was also not announced.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Only 50 invites per draw in July: for 2335 this is very less. Hope they increase the number of invites/draw.


It's 108, not 50.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

brs said:


> It's 108, not 50.




Total 100 invites last month. With two invites/month.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

islam03 said:


> ICT BUSINESS ANALYSTS is in prorata also, but July round they got 620 invitations out of 1574.lol may be September those guys required 80/85 horrible
> They could have taken out 2335 group from prorata because they have increased the ceiling but they did not. may be all over the year we will see less invitations.


SkillSelect

The table here is not correct. They messed up numbers.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992

Follow this one.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Let's see how many they invite on 9th August. I am optimistic that they will increase the number as last month the picture was not clear and ceiling was also not announced.


This year they have reduced the overall 189 invitations to 1000 only. Next 9th and 23th August, it is stated 1000 also. Previously it were 2000 most of the year. 
DonT know what will happen, as i am waiting since last November with 60 points.:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

islam03 said:


> This year they have reduced the overall 189 invitations to 1000 only. Next 9th and 23th August, it is stated 1000 also. Previously it were 2000 most of the year.
> 
> DonT know what will happen, as i am waiting since last November with 60 points.:wacko::wacko::wacko:




You Should try and increase your score. Till now 65 pointers are in queue since November 2nd week. I am 65 point with 1st March.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Total 100 invites last month. With two invites/month.


This table is not correct. 100 is the number for electronic engineers. When they first released numbers for 12th July round, number of invitations for mechanical engineers was 108. When they updated with 26th July round, it decreased to 100. They clearly made a mistake.


----------



## morganandwestfield (Aug 5, 2017)

mnmedipa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This post is just a reminder to all Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers trying to pick up an invite through 189...
> Out of all the occupations Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 2335 has the least slots percentage remaining..i.e only 17% of seats are left until June 30 2017...
> ...


Thank you for great reply dear.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> You Should try and increase your score. Till now 65 pointers are in queue since November 2nd week. I am 65 point with 1st March.


dont worry , in two months gap they will clear all 65, 60 pointers. Why to spend money unnecessarily in English test


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> dont worry , in two months gap they will clear all 65, 60 pointers. Why to spend money unnecessarily in English test


This is very optimistic mate. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735

If you check this table you can see that last year 1280 were sent between July and 26 october. Which means roughly 300 aplicants per month. And since 19th November no one got invited yet with 65 points. We are talking about 8-9 months of gap without any invitation for 60 and 65 pointers. If 1280 submitted their EOIs in 3,5 months last year, imagine how many people would be waiting now.

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in 25th July but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get invited. That's why i need to improve my PTE score.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

brs said:


> This is very optimistic mate. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735
> 
> If you check this table you can see that last year 1280 were sent between July and 26 october. Which means roughly 300 aplicants per month. And since 19th November no one got invited yet with 65 points. We are talking about 8-9 months of gap without any invitation for 60 and 65 pointers. If 1280 submitted their EOIs in 3,5 months last year, imagine how many people would be waiting now.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in 25th July but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get invited. That's why i need to improve my PTE score.


Hi mate,
I have the same situation as I have lodged EOI with 60 points in March. Will try to increase my points, however, I believe the backlog (with 60/65 pointers) will be cleared until the end of 2017. Last year the number of EOI´s was exceptionally high and let´s hope that this time there are no more than 1500 EOI in queue.. It´s just my assumption.. So in other words, I believe you will receive your invitation as ceilings are now high and this gives a hope!


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Approximately how many pending EOIs we can expect with 65 points for December 2016 in 2335 category??


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi again,

My daughter has a US passport, do you think I should keep her as part of my EOI application?
I'm trying to reduce the visa cost here, in case I receive an invitation in August.

what do you think..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My daughter has a US passport, do you think I should keep her as part of my EOI application?
> I'm trying to reduce the visa cost here, in case I receive an invitation in August.
> ...


If you want to reduce cost and wait time in the longer run, then all family members should immigrate together and be a part of your application with you.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My daughter has a US passport, do you think I should keep her as part of my EOI application?
> I'm trying to reduce the visa cost here, in case I receive an invitation in August.
> ...


Do you wish to apply for her PR? 

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Do you wish to apply for her PR?
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


Well that depends, how long a US citizen can stay in Australia? 
Of course eventually I'll have to apply her a PR, but if the cost of applying later is not much of a difference, I could consider removing her from the application... Honestly, I'm not sure..


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Well that depends, how long a US citizen can stay in Australia?
> Of course eventually I'll have to apply her a PR, but if the cost of applying later is not much of a difference, I could consider removing her from the application... Honestly, I'm not sure..


From what I know.. 12 months stay is allowed ..and you need to apply online.. Check with the embassy itself? 

Like zaback said.. If you want to apply for her PR later anyway.. it is better to apply now..

It's not just about the money ( infact later it will be higher).. Main problem is the time that would take.. And the complications and requirements related to that specific visa.. 

Without going into details....arranging this approx AUD 2000 for her application DO seem to be a lot easier task  

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> dont worry , in two months gap they will clear all 65, 60 pointers. Why to spend money unnecessarily in English test


Can you cite the source for this info?

I hope what you say is true... BUT...
You should not take last year trend as a sample for this year and I can give you three reasons


1. Although they have increased the ceiling.. The invitation per month have been slashed to half (not the case last year).

2. NZ 189 stream is also expected to take a chunk out of 189 quota (check fact sheet.. Skilled independent has only one quota...so possible conclusion is that this would be shared between these two).

3. And the Biggest reason... 2335 is still in pro rata..! Only 50 invitations per round for now.. Do the math.. An estimated 1000+ people are waiting since Nov on 65 points. Last time they gave hundreds invitation in one round that cleared the backlog but took the occupation in pro-rata 

Increasing points should be the intent of people if they want invitation. PTE seems to be the easiest possible solution


Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Can you cite the source for this info?
> 
> I hope what you say is true... BUT...
> You should not take last year trend as a sample for this year and I can give you three reasons
> ...


what does IP pressed mean in your signature... Thanks....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> what does IP pressed mean in your signature... Thanks....


Information provided

When a CO ask the applicants for any information, the applicant after uploading the information is required to press the IP button to let the CO know that the asked information has been provided and the CO can proceed with the application processing 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - done my detailed analysis: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666

*Mechanical Engineers will take many months to clear the 65 pointers as there is a backlog to November 2016 - I am pretty sure there will be no 60 point invitations this program year*

Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

Number of invitations for July has been updated.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

alekhine said:


> Number of invitations for July has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3




Total invites is 216 still without 65points 
Don't know when these 70 pointers will finish


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Total invites is 216 still without 65points
> Don't know when these 70 pointers will finish


There is a round today at 7.30 pm.. Indian time

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> There is a round today at 7.30 pm.. Indian time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes! Waiting for the result.. let's hope this time most of them with 65 points 🤞


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone got invited for Mech Engineer Skill...??? 65 or 70 pointers ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hey Dears,
Any update??
I see the latest invitation was sent to 70 pointer 19/July.
Does anybody has got invited after that date??


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Any lucky 65 pointer who got the invitation.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

No invite for me.

DoE Nov-2016


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> No invite for me.
> 
> DoE Nov-2016


What was points and skill code Mech Engineer ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Diyaeldin said:


> No invite for me.
> 
> DoE Nov-2016




If you did not get than no one. 

Meaning only 70 pointers again...


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> What was points and skill code Mech Engineer ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Production Eng (ANZSCO 2335) -> Automation and Controls Eng (233513)
Exp 10 pts
Age 30 pts 
Education 15 pts
Engineers Australia positive (01/11/2016)
IELTS 10 pts (L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0 OA 7.5) (21/5/2016)

EOI (189) 65 Pts (23/11/2016) Pending
Vic EOI (190) 70 Pts (28/11/2016) Rejected
NSW EOI (190) 70 Pts (30/12/2016) Pending


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Production Eng (ANZSCO 2335) -> Automation and Controls Eng (233513)
> Exp 10 pts
> Age 30 pts
> Education 15 pts
> ...


Best of luck mate...just post it here as soon as you get invitation in next rounds so that we can say 65 pointers have started getting invite...best of luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Best of luck mate...just post it here as soon as you get invitation in next rounds so that we can say 65 pointers have started getting invite...best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You are the person on which every 65 pointers is eying on.


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Waiting since dec 24 2016 with 65 points  Will the cut off drop to 65 in the coming rounds?


----------



## Jorge00 (Aug 8, 2017)

Guys being honest do you think that people that just submitted their EOI with 65 point could be invited this financial year? and do you think that there are big chances of our careers being remove from the list? 

Thanks!


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Jorge00 said:


> Guys being honest do you think that people that just submitted their EOI with 65 point could be invited this financial year? and do you think that there are big chances of our careers being remove from the list?
> 
> Thanks!



No one can give you straight answer. 

They increased the number of slots compare to last year & the main reason for that is it to clear the existing backlog. 

Let's hope all of us gets the invitation this year but it will be tough with increase number of 70 pointers.


----------



## Jorge00 (Aug 8, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> No one can give you straight answer.
> 
> They increased the number of slots compare to last year & the main reason for that is it to clear the existing backlog.
> 
> Let's hope all of us gets the invitation this year but it will be tough with increase number of 70 pointers.


I hope so because I am feeling hopeless only with 65 points and EOI submitted on 09/07/2017. It looks like the only chance that I have is to get 79+ PTE.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Tejinder297 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
Please help friends.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone got invite with 65 points so far for 2335-- Category since July 2017?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Anyone got invite with 65 points so far for 2335-- Category since July 2017?


Leave alone 2335, no one has been invited under any category under 70 points since the new financial year under 189

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

What is the last cut off date for 2335 category in 9th Aug round..is it 19/7 or 2/08 for 70 pointers??bit confused..


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Jiju said:


> What is the last cut off date for 2335 category in 9th Aug round..is it 19/7 or 2/08 for 70 pointers??bit confused..




19th July for 70 pointers
6th or7th August for 75 pointers 
233512




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys the conclusion is no 60 pointers will get invitation this year ( I am one of them)
and sorry for those 65 pointers who have submitted EOI on May 2017 till now, because they will not get invitation either. Pretty sure 65 pointers EOI up to April 2017 will get invitation, but it will take another 5 months. So best of luck guys, try to increase points if possible. 
My agent said me eventually it looks like they have increased the ceiling but actually it is less then last year. The New Zealand's fact may be playing a role here. So at last the truth is English language can save you. lol bye


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Guys the conclusion is no 60 pointers will get invitation this year ( I am one of them)
> and sorry for those 65 pointers who have submitted EOI on May 2017 till now, because they will not get invitation either. Pretty sure 65 pointers EOI up to April 2017 will get invitation, but it will take another 5 months. So best of luck guys, try to increase points if possible.
> My agent said me eventually it looks like they have increased the ceiling but actually it is less then last year. The New Zealand's fact may be playing a role here. So at last the truth is English language can save you. lol bye


I think you're absolutely right, but how did you make that assumption regarding the chances of 65 pointers? As rest of you guys, I have been following many relevant threads in this forum for a while, and the impression that I get is there is almost 0 chance for 65 pointers as well since new 70-75 pointers will keep applying.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Guys the conclusion is no 60 pointers will get invitation this year ( I am one of them)
> and sorry for those 65 pointers who have submitted EOI on May 2017 till now, because they will not get invitation either. Pretty sure 65 pointers EOI up to April 2017 will get invitation, but it will take another 5 months. So best of luck guys, try to increase points if possible.
> My agent said me eventually it looks like they have increased the ceiling but actually it is less then last year. The New Zealand's fact may be playing a role here. So at last the truth is English language can save you. lol bye


Hi mate,
You might be right about 60 pointers but I believe 65 pointers still have a chance!
Can u explain what do you mean by less ceilings? It is clear that there are more than 2100 ceilings for this year, so how can NZ stream affect it?
P.S.: don't trust any agent.. I tell it from my own experience..


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> You might be right about 60 pointers but I believe 65 pointers still have a chance!
> Can u explain what do you mean by less ceilings? It is clear that there are more than 2100 ceilings for this year, so how can NZ stream affect it?
> P.S.: don't trust any agent.. I tell it from my own experience..


It's surprising how slowly the backlog is cleared. 
For the 108 invitations for example issued in the 2nd July round, only 29 days of the 70 pointers backlog were cleared, and apparently even less for the 108 invitations in the 1st August round. 

The thing is, in every round where 65 pointers are invited, 14 days of new 70+ EOIs have to be taken care of first. This means that even if there is no 70 backlog any more, only approximately half of the invitations can go to 65 pointers - or less.

One explanation for this could be exceptionally high numbers of new applications. Another explanation could be that a part of the stated invitations go to the NZ stream. If the latter is the case, the NZ stream is included in the 2100 ceiling - we just don't know how many places are taken by it.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Can I claim 65points now with experience 4years and 9months or I should leave it till November? How many months of work is worth a year? 11months or 12months?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Can I claim 65points now with experience 4years and 9months or I should leave it till November? How many months of work is worth a year? 11months or 12months?


Someone should answer this question, please.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Someone should answer this question, please.


Hi

5 years is 5 years is 60 months - but you are not going to get invited for well over a year so you will score the 10 points if and when you eventually get invited.

Whenever you do it, make sure you put in new EOI as you may need all of the 2 years validity of a new EOI

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

danielo said:


> It's surprising how slowly the backlog is cleared.
> For the 108 invitations for example issued in the 2nd July round, only 29 days of the 70 pointers backlog were cleared, and apparently even less for the 108 invitations in the 1st August round.
> 
> The thing is, in every round where 65 pointers are invited, 14 days of new 70+ EOIs have to be taken care of first. This means that even if there is no 70 backlog any more, only approximately half of the invitations can go to 65 pointers - or less.
> ...


Hi

The NZ stream is affecting the overall DOE for the 189 - it is because of the NZ stream that total invites are only 1000 per round. The DOE for Mechanical Engineers should go well down into the 65 pointers but they are cutting off well short of their 108 invites due to the 1000 overall limit being hit in the 70 pointers.

so there could even be half of the 108 invites going to 489 Family.

the Family 489 would not have had any pro rata invites during the last say 6 months of 2016/2017 and the number of invites for the last 6 months ranged from 44 to 75 actual invites. July opens up with 210 X 489 family invites over the two rounds - many of them for Mechanical Engineers and Developer/Programmers. So if you see the main DOE for 189 drop below 70 point invitations, you can be sure that no Mechanical Invitations get "wasted" in the 489 pool and it will make quick inroads into the 65 point backlog which starts at 19th November 2016.

clearing the 65 backlog will hit a speed bump at 29th March 2017 when the Developer/Programmer backlog will come into play and again at 21st June when all non pros start their 65 point backlog 

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The NZ stream is affecting the overall DOE for the 189 - it is because of the NZ stream that total invites are only 1000 per round. The DOE for Mechanical Engineers should go well down into the 65 pointers but they are cutting off well short of their 108 invites due to the 1000 overall limit being hit in the 70 pointers.
> 
> ...


Dear Tony,

Thank you for the explanation. Would you mind I asked you to predict the chances of 65 pointers who applied in August'17. Many say that 65 point-applications (especially after April'17) do not stand a chance in this financial year-until July'18, and meanwhile, new applicants w/ 70-75 points will keep applying. Therefore, the backlog will never melt.

Sincerely,


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

9th August results are released. It's still 70 points with 2nd August cut off date. If 108 invites were sent same as last two rounds, it's a bit scary. It means 108 new EOIs submitted between 15th July - 2nd August. But I do hope that the numbers of invites were sent is less than 108 which would mean there are no 70 pointers on the queue. Maybe a few that who applied after 9th August. So 65 pointers should be getting their invites soon.

edit: I just checked the numbers and it is what i was afraid of. 108 invites were sent and cut off date moved only 18 days. This is crazy.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

brs said:


> 9th August results are released. It's still 70 points with 2nd August cut off date. If 108 invites were sent same as last two rounds, it's a bit scary. It means 108 new EOIs submitted between 15th July - 2nd August. But I do hope that the numbers of invites were sent is less than 108 which would mean there are no 70 pointers on the queue. Maybe a few that who applied after 9th August. So 65 pointers should be getting their invites soon.
> 
> edit: I just checked the numbers and it is what i was afraid of. 108 invites were sent and cut off date moved only 18 days. This is crazy.




This is disappointing! 
If this is the trends than it means good bye 65pointers.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hoping for 65points call, in next round.


----------



## Dijamk (Jul 28, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Hoping for 65points call, in next round.


As per ISCAH's analysis on its facebook post dated 20th August, the 65 pointers surely are to get invitation in the upcoming rounds. ISCAH predicts 2 weeks of backlog of 2335 with 65 points to be cleared in every forthcoming round.
I've noticed that all past predictions of ISCAH have been fairly accurate.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dijamk said:


> As per ISCAH's analysis on its facebook post dated 20th August, the 65 pointers surely are to get invitation in the upcoming rounds. ISCAH predicts 2 weeks of backlog of 2335 with 65 points to be cleared in every forthcoming round.
> I've noticed that all past predictions of ISCAH have been fairly accurate.


Not all..
They also predicted that industrial and production engineers will be most probably removed from the list as of July. Furthermore, they predicted that occupation ceilings will be reduced. 
I wouldn´t rely on everything what they predict mate!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dijamk said:


> As per ISCAH's analysis on its facebook post dated 20th August, the 65 pointers surely are to get invitation in the upcoming rounds. ISCAH predicts 2 weeks of backlog of 2335 with 65 points to be cleared in every forthcoming round.
> I've noticed that all past predictions of ISCAH have been fairly accurate.


Hi

1st question is - will there be 1000 or more invitable EOIs at 70 and above (not all Accountants, Auditors and ICT Business Analysts are invitable at 70 and above).

This has been the case for the first 3 rounds but I am pretty sure it is not the case for tomorrow night.

2nd question for Industrial/ Mechanical/Plant/Production Engineers is - how many, if any, of the 1000 invites will spill into the 65 point EOIs.

3rd question is - how many, if any, of the 108 invites are left after all the 70 pointers have been invited

The answer to these 3 questions will determine how many Invites happen at the 65 point level for Group 2335 and how far it gets along the backlog starting with an EOI lodged at 65 points on or near 19th November 2016.

FWIW, I think the answers are, NO, 100 to 250 and hopefully 30 +++

I am pretty sure of the first answer but less sure of the other two. Good news is we should get an idea of how quickly they will move through the couple of months to catch up the Network professionals 65 point backlog starting on 3rd January 2017 

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Thank you for the explanation. Would you mind I asked you to predict the chances of 65 pointers who applied in August'17. Many say that 65 point-applications (especially after April'17) do not stand a chance in this financial year-until July'18, and meanwhile, new applicants w/ 70-75 points will keep applying. Therefore, the backlog will never melt.
> 
> Sincerely,


Hi

Will struggle to get to August 2017 as when it gets to the backlog at 20th May 2016, we have the Telecommunication Engineers backlog starting. By 21st June, all occupations (except Accountants and Auditors and maybe ICT Business analysts) will have backlogged 65 pointers so progress will slow again through the 65 point backlog

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Not all..
> They also predicted that industrial and production engineers will be most probably removed from the list as of July. Furthermore, they predicted that occupation ceilings will be reduced.
> I wouldn´t rely on everything what they predict mate!


Agree

In fact our very own Tony does a much better job at predicting based,on data available 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Agree
> 
> In fact our very own Tony does a much better job at predicting based,on data available
> 
> Cheers


I also predicted that Mechanical Engineers and Electronics Engineers were 99% sure of coming off MLTSSL on 1st July 2017.

That 1% turned out (I think) to be the lobbying of Engineers Australia to keep them on. I think it was a fair (but wrong) prediction that after DIBP decided the occupation was not fit for Employer and State Sponsored visas, then it was going to come off the MLTSSL.

now is probably a good time to mention that I work for ISCAH part-time but am posting here as an Independent Voice

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

When is the next draw?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

When is the next draw?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Diggy said:


> When is the next draw?


23rd August 12:00 am Australian Time which is tonight.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you think is there any chance for 60 pointers this year?
I lodged my EOI on 8 of May 2017.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

WightTotoro said:


> Do you think is there any chance for 60 pointers this year?
> I lodged my EOI on 8 of May 2017.


Hi

No, not for any occupation on the MLTSSL for subclass 189. If they increased the limit each round from 1000 to 1500 for the last 10 months, then some 60 pointers may get invited say in the last 3 months - April, May and June 2018, but they will be 60 pointers lodged from June and July 2017 

Regards

Tony


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any invitation guys...I know someone was waiting from Nov 16...with 65 points...Mech Engineer 233512

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Any invitation guys...I know someone was waiting from Nov 16...with 65 points...Mech Engineer 233512
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).


So he/she should get invited.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> No, not for any occupation on the MLTSSL for subclass 189. If they increased the limit each round from 1000 to 1500 for the last 10 months, then some 60 pointers may get invited say in the last 3 months - April, May and June 2018, but they will be 60 pointers lodged from June and July 2017
> 
> ...


Tony, thank you for the info. There are some questions in my head. 
1- How will they gonna reach the total amount of invitation in 12 months if the just invites 2000 applicants in a month.
2-There were invitations last year for 60 pointers in August. After 1 or 2 weeks they applied their EOI. 

So myimmitracker datas are wrong or what happened to the applicant points? Just increased too much?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

WightTotoro said:


> Tony, thank you for the info. There are some questions in my head.
> 1- How will they gonna reach the total amount of invitation in 12 months if the just invites 2000 applicants in a month.
> 2-There were invitations last year for 60 pointers in August. After 1 or 2 weeks they applied their EOI.
> 
> So myimmitracker datas are wrong or what happened to the applicant points? Just increased too much?


They will see how many New Zealanders apply for 189 visas in the first half of this year and then maybe adjust the 1000 limit - if not many New Zealanders applying then they may adjust earlier. 

Your question 1 answers your question 2.

To put it simply, last July there was an average of say 1500 per round and 562 for pro rata - so over 900 invites per round for non pros. This July an average of 1000 invites and 966 for Pro rata. Which is why 60 became 70 on 12th July (or 75 and became 70 on 26th July for non pros) 

Regards

Tony


----------



## roniesiddiky (Jul 31, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 14-08-2017. Mechanical Engineer (233512).
How long it would take to get the invitation ? Please advice ....


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> They will see how many New Zealanders apply for 189 visas in the first half of this year and then maybe adjust the 1000 limit - if not many New Zealanders applying then they may adjust earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My opinion: The New Zealanders have occupied a big numbers of 189 visa in previous years, but now DIBP decided to put them in a separated pathway way. So They're already there. I don't think that's the reason. 
In August 2017 threas I said that this cris is happening because They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round . This is due to cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system and Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously. But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

FARHAD21009 said:


> I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).
> 
> 
> So he/she should get invited.


Hi Farhad can you please double check the EOI date of application...when in Dec 2016

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

FARHAD21009 said:


> I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is a great news! If it's true.. 
we have some participants in this group with 65 points from NOV.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Good News! 
Finally some invites with 65 points. 
As per immitracker. 65 points with 24/11 got invite today!


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
Heads up to all 65 pointers 

Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread. 

regards,


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...



Congrats Diyaeldin! You deserve it having waited so long! 

This is probably one of the best threads - at least the most common one currently: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

danielo said:


> Congrats Diyaeldin! You deserve it having waited so long!
> 
> This is probably one of the best threads - at least the most common one currently: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Thank you Danielo...all the best, & I hope you get invited soon


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...




Congratulations and very best of luck for next steps!!


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...


Congrats mate...what was your code...date of EOI 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...


Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!

I think you broke the myth of 65 pointers waiting for invite and i think only 2335 related occupations only went below 70 in this year first


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

*Invited*

Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *

Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.


Congrats mate increased my hope...my date is 27 Mar 17...65 points 233512

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.


Wow..Congratulations!!! This is great... Even people applied in December got the invite... Hope all other pro rata also come down to 65 soon. This is like a oasis in the desert!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> 
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.




Congratulations and best of luck for next steps!


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Congratulations and very best of luck for next steps!!


Thanks mate, same to you.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

psk_psk said:


> Congrats mate...what was your code...date of EOI
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks mate.

Production Eng (ANZSCO 2335) -> Automation and Controls Eng (233513)
Exp 10 pts
Age 30 pts 
Education 15 pts
Engineers Australia positive (01/11/2016)
IELTS 10 pts (L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0 OA 7.5) (21/5/2016)
EOI (189) 65 Pts (23/11/2016)


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html
> 
> Cheers


very useful. thank a lot


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Finally, after 9 months..Invitation received 4 hours ago.
> Heads up to all 65 pointers
> 
> Can someone guide me to the best thread that explains what to do in details after receiving an invitation..went through several ones, but couldn't find that good detailed thread.
> ...


Congratulations, Good Luck!


IELTS R/L/S/W 8.5/8.5/7/7 - 21/04/2017
EA + Outcome: 13/07/2017
EOI Lodged (189-65 PTS): 05/08/2017
EOI Lodged (190-ACT 70 PTS): 05/08/2017


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think you broke the myth of 65 pointers waiting for invite and i think only 2335 related occupations only went below 70 in this year first


thank you mate, all the best with your application.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.


Congrats mate!
Let me know how your document submission is processing.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

So, Can we expect 60 pointer invites this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WightTotoro said:


> So, Can we expect 60 pointer invites this year?


No one can predict this

It's a very uncertain year and you just have to wait patiently for the events to unfold

Cheers


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> 
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.




Congrats bro!
So several mechanical guys received invitation. You guys shed some light to us all! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope that they will increase the ceiling back to normal as last year (1700 approximately) in next few rounds so that everybody has gift!  
Let's hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Congrats mate!
> Let me know how your document submission is processing.


Hi dear,

Have you checked all the options in one EOI (for NSW/ 189 / Victoria) or have you submitted the separate EOIs???


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

royalfd said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> 
> Your encouragement here is sincerely appreciated.


Hi dear,

Have you checked all the options in one EOI (for NSW/ 189 / Victoria) or have you submitted the separate EOIs???


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> royalfd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, Just want to inform the house that I got invited @*65 points under 233512 with a DOE of December 7, 2016. *
> ...


Hey

if your intension is to apply for 190 and 189 together.. make separate EOIs.. (For each state..)

This way if you receive one invitation.. Your EOI does not freeze and you can wait two months for the desirable invitation or apply for the already recieved one..


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey
> 
> if your intension is to apply for 190 and 189 together.. make separate EOIs.. (For each state..)
> 
> This way if you receive one invitation.. Your EOI does not freeze and you can wait two months for the desirable invitation or apply for the already recieved one..


Hi...

I have already applied for both 189 and 190 in single EOI... I just want to confirm that :

1) will it affect my EOI... cos I have heard that if one has checked both 189 and 190 options in single EOI, it will be considered by none

2) And some says that such EOIs are considered by states (190 class) only. Because 189 considers only EOIs which are submitted particularly for this class....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have already applied for both 189 and 190 in single EOI... I just want to confirm that :
> 
> ...


189 is considered based on your points irrespective of whether you have chosen 190 additionally or not
It's totally a transparent process where there is no discretion and higher points win system is followed
So as far as 189 is concerned, you have absolutely nothing to worry.
You will be invited when your turn comes.
However, as 189 and 190 are in the same EOI, if the 190 invite comes first then your EOI will be frozen and not participate in the 189 round

As far as 190 is concerned, many states do not favour applicants who have not chosen them specifically and only in the EOI

Many members therefore make several EOIs , one for each state.
You Can also consider doing the same, if you believe this is true

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 189 is considered based on your points irrespective of whether you have chosen 190 additionally or not
> It's totally a transparent process where there is no discretion and higher points win system is followed
> So as far as 189 is concerned, you have absolutely nothing to worry.
> You will be invited when your turn comes.
> ...


Thnx for the reply.... best of luck for the process ahead...


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

what is the DOE of last round ?


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

*Pcc*



ammarmp said:


> Hey
> 
> if your intension is to apply for 190 and 189 together.. make separate EOIs.. (For each state..)
> 
> This way if you receive one invitation.. Your EOI does not freeze and you can wait two months for the desirable invitation or apply for the already recieved one..


Hello Ammarmp,

I have a query with respect to PCC. I was an expat in Qatar and I got my PCC. As I am waiting for my invitation, the validity of the PCC expired. I no longer live in Qatar (left in 2015). Do I need to get another PCC so that the validity is changed.

Friends! If any of you have lived in middle East and have faced similar situation, please share.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

grsr said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


Hey..

As far as I know.. It will be required.. Once you Lodge the visa... 

However, I don't know the procedure on how to apply and how much time it takes... You should check with the embassy.. 

Best of luck!


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

islam03 said:


> what is the DOE of last round ?


As of now, DIBP has not published the results of the 23 Aug round, so we can only estimate. 

According to latest Immitracker data, the cutoff was at 65 points / DOE 9 Dec 2016.


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Congrats mate!
> Let me know how your document submission is processing.


I will keep you posted.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

grsr said:


> Hello Ammarmp,
> 
> I have a query with respect to PCC. I was an expat in Qatar and I got my PCC. As I am waiting for my invitation, the validity of the PCC expired. I no longer live in Qatar (left in 2015). Do I need to get another PCC so that the validity is changed.
> 
> Friends! If any of you have lived in middle East and have faced similar situation, please share.


You need to get a new one. For DIBP the PCC issued should not be more than a year old. To get a new PCC, you get it yourself but will be tedious. i suggest you can use the services of paid agents who do this with a cost.
the normal processing time is 10 working days; you can expect the document in 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## rinkesh.malaviya (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Applied for 233512 with 65 points on 14/06/2017.
When can I hope for 189 invitation?
Also applied for 190 NSW, same EOI. Invitation estimated date?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

grsr said:


> Hello Ammarmp,
> 
> I have a query with respect to PCC. I was an expat in Qatar and I got my PCC. As I am waiting for my invitation, the validity of the PCC expired. I no longer live in Qatar (left in 2015). Do I need to get another PCC so that the validity is changed.
> 
> Friends! If any of you have lived in middle East and have faced similar situation, please share.


Hi

you may get away without renewing Qatar PCC if you have not lived there since it was obtained (no problem then) if you got it just before you left in 2015, you may still be OK - if you got it 3 months or more before you left in 2015, they are likely to request a new one.

Unless you got it after you left in 2015, I would apply for a new one now but if you get invited, don't delay lodgement and attach the "old" PCC and attach the other if/when you get it

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

please, who has ever applied to Tasmania? If yes, how did you provide your evidence of commitment? How did you provide evidence of availability of employment in Tasmania? Please urgent reply.


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

*PCC Validity*



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> you may get away without renewing Qatar PCC if you have not lived there since it was obtained (no problem then) if you got it just before you left in 2015, you may still be OK - if you got it 3 months or more before you left in 2015, they are likely to request a new one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. I got my PCC two years after I left and have never visited Qatar again. In the PCCs issued by countries in Middle east region, there is always a validity (6 months in most cases).


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Got invitation for VIC nomination and bolder!!!
Mechanical engineer 70 points w/ 5 points sponsored. 12 years experience (9.5 years in assessment result)
DOE: 26/6/17
Pre-invite: 25/7 asking for commitment
Send commitment letter :22/8/17
Invited: 29/8/17 (VIC +bolder)
Thank you guys for your support and best of luck to everyone!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends I have a query regarding PTE.

I have scored 65 each in PTE 1st try and made two more attempts to score 79+.

But in last attempt I scored less than 65+ 

Does it affect my invitation??

Cos pearson might have send my latest scores to DIBP..

Plz. flash some light on this matter.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends I have a query regarding PTE.
> 
> I have scored 65 each in PTE 1st try and made two more attempts to score 79+.
> 
> ...


It does not affect your existing EOI, the results are not forwarded.


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi All,
Any chance for 65 pointers to move this coming round? EOI logged on 24th Dec 2016. Praying god that I receive the invititation atleast in the coming rounds..


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

Jade1 said:


> Hi All,
> Any chance for 65 pointers to move this coming round? EOI logged on 24th Dec 2016. Praying god that I receive the invititation atleast in the coming rounds..


I would say that there is a good chance for you to get an invitation in the next round. If the cutoff date moves comparably to the last round (19 Nov -> ~9 Dec), approximately end of December should be the new cutoff date. 

In the last round, even a small backlog of 70 pointers still had to be cleared, which will not be the case in the coming round.

Of course it also depends on when the next round is. If it's not on the 6th then the chance is lower.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

grsr said:


> Thanks Tony. I got my PCC two years after I left and have never visited Qatar again. In the PCCs issued by countries in Middle east region, there is always a validity (6 months in most cases).


stated validity of the country means nothing - even PTE and IELTS state validity of 2 years - it is what DIBP accept as "valid" that counts. You will not need to get a new PCC for Qatar

Regards

tony


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Jade1 said:


> Hi All,
> Any chance for 65 pointers to move this coming round? EOI logged on 24th Dec 2016. Praying god that I receive the invititation atleast in the coming rounds..


Since the 1750 max invitation for September is huge, your chances for an invite this month is high.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Since the 1750 max invitation for September is huge, your chances for an invite this month is high.


Mechanical Engineers had first bite at any small 65 point surplus but this ensures that they get all their 108 invites for the 189 cohort and none go to the 489 family cohort.

Progress through the 65 point backlog is not now dependent on the 1000 early cut off - so will be easier to predict after a couple of rounds - assuming of course that the limit remains at 1750 or no less than say 1400 for future rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

August 23rd Skill Select results

- http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-August-2017-round-results.aspx

Great news that the round invites for 6th and 20th September have jumped from 1000 to 1750 per round.We had predicted a rise and to probably 1300 or higher.. but this is even better for 189 applicants.

That means
- Pro rata occupations will receive their full quota of invitations and the invitation date will move along much quicker.
- Non Pro Rata occupations will quickly drop to 65 points and maybe even 60 points shortly

Bad news for 489 (family sponsored) pro rata occupations though, no chance they will get any more invites unless the round figure drops down to probably below 1300 per round.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Now that the 65 point mark has reached for Mechanical engineers upto 13th December 2016, can anyone give a rough prediction as to when can i expect an invitation? I lodged my EOI on 11th July 2017 as a Mechanical Engineer.

Steve.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now that the 65 point mark has reached for Mechanical engineers upto 13th December 2016, can anyone give a rough prediction as to when can i expect an invitation? I lodged my EOI on 11th July 2017 as a Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> Steve.


I think it may move a bout a month each fortnight if the numbers don't drop to less than 1400 - but you will get better idea when the September results are posted

Regards

Tony


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I think it may move a bout a month each fortnight if the numbers don't drop to less than 1400 - but you will get better idea when the September results are posted
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony

Are you suggesting that each round will clear a backlog of 1 month for 2335...which means a candidate with 65 points EOI date 27 Mar 17 will be invited by Oct 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Are you suggesting that each round will clear a backlog of 1 month for 2335...which means a candidate with 65 points EOI date 27 Mar 17 will be invited by Oct
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That is exactly what I am saying

Regards

Tony


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> That is exactly what I am saying
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Ok thanks... fingers crossed...I have that score and EOI date

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it may move a bout a month each fortnight if the numbers don't drop to less than 1400 - but you will get better idea when the September results are posted
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks mate!


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Ok thanks... fingers crossed...I have that score and EOI date
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




If that will be the trend than I can also predict my invitation in Oct. 
1st March EOI.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

a bit hope finally.. got 60 points, Doe: 9 december 2016.. what you think guys?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

sharv said:


> a bit hope finally.. got 60 points, Doe: 9 december 2016.. what you think guys?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


no one there with 60 points??? .. mechanical engineer?? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

What's good everyone?


----------



## guurry (Aug 28, 2017)

I am planning to prepare for PTE Exam.
Before that I was checking all my documents and unfortunately I have a problrm.
I lost all my original certificates (from Matriculation to my Engineering).
Now I am applying for duplicate certificates form respective universities.
Will it effect my change to go through the process and reduce my chance to get the visa?, as I am planning to apply with duplicate certificates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guurry said:


> I am planning to prepare for PTE Exam.
> Before that I was checking all my documents and unfortunately I have a problrm.
> I lost all my original certificates (from Matriculation to my Engineering).
> Now I am applying for duplicate certificates form respective universities.
> Will it effect my change to go through the process and reduce my chance to get the visa?, as I am planning to apply with duplicate certificates?


As in all probability, the certificate and marksheets would be stamped with duplicates on them

So your case may be subjected to more scrutiny then others and you may require to submit additional evidence as required by the CO

Other then that, I don't see any problems as long as everything is Geniuine

Cheers


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> markymark5 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the 1750 max invitation for September is huge, your chances for an invite this month is high.
> ...


Hello!
I am waiting for the system maintenance to end so I could update my EOI for 2335 to 70 points. If I do that, should i expect an invitation next round? I didnt understand what you meant with "got all theor 108 invites". 
Thanks


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi all
I submitted the EOI for 2335(Mechanical Engineer)on 25th august with VIC.
Received confirmation mail-26.08.17
Received mail for commitment-27.08.17
Replied back.
Received confirmation mail-28.08.17
What and by what time frame are the chance of getting the EOI accepted for VIC vide subclass190.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ryanf1 said:


> Hello!
> I am waiting for the system maintenance to end so I could update my EOI for 2335 to 70 points. If I do that, should i expect an invitation next round? I didnt understand what you meant with "got all theor 108 invites".
> Thanks


All the mechanical engineer invites for thew round (108) went to the 189 system, none were lost to the 489 Family system. electronics engineers and Developer Programmers were losing lots of their allocation to the 489s.

anyway. 70 point mechanical should get invited on 6th September if you manage to update it by then

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

All the mechanical engineer invites for thew round (108) went to the 189 system, none were lost to the 489 Family system. electronics engineers and Developer Programmers were losing lots of their allocation to the 489s.

anyway. 70 point mechanical should get invited on 6th September if you manage to update it by then

Regards

Tony[/QUOTE]

Thanks tony...
I hope the system will open before then!


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

sharv said:


> a bit hope finally.. got 60 points, Doe: 9 december 2016.. what you think guys?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I think the chance is rather slim in the 2017/2018 programme year. Even if the cutoff moves by one month per round for 65 pointers - as Welshtone suggests - you would not get an invite, because the invites would just touch the 60 pointers EOIs when the occupational ceiling for 2335 is used up (probably next April). If things stay as they are, you might have a chance in the first months of the subsequent programme year (before your EOI expires in Dec 2018).

Of course, everything of this is just speculation/extrapolation.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
PTEA: 75 (26/06/2017) (2nd attempt)
Points: Age=25, Exp=15, Deg=15, PTE=10, Total=65
EOI 189+190 VIC: 25/08/2017, Waiting (70 points with -SS)
EOI 190VIC: 25/06/2017
Pre-invite VIC: 26/8/2017 asking for commitment letter
Sent commitment letter: 27/8/2017

Can anyone suggest the chances of getting an invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> PTEA: 75 (26/06/2017) (2nd attempt)
> Points: Age=25, Exp=15, Deg=15, PTE=10, Total=65
> EOI 189+190 VIC: 25/08/2017, Waiting (70 points with -SS)
> ...


If you have a preinvite from VIC, then you have a reasonable chance of invite

VIC has recently sponsored several mechanical engineers

You have to wait patiently for the final decision 


Cheers


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all,

I would like to clarify something:

Is it mandatory to get your experience reviewed by EA for the Washington Accord pathway? 

I have read that it can make your case stronger but it is not compulsory because the DIBP CO will review your experience according to your claim.

I only did the MSA-Accord


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

sharv said:


> no one there with 60 points??? .. mechanical engineer??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorge00 (Aug 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> That is exactly what I am saying
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony





Welshtone said:


> I think it may move a bout a month each fortnight if the numbers don't drop to less than 1400 - but you will get better idea when the September results are posted
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

So, if I upload my EOI on the 9th of July with 65 points. Can I expect an invitation on December? That considering that the numbers won't drop to less than 1400 as you said. Or will it reach the ceiling by then?

Thanks!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

islam03 said:


> sharv said:
> 
> 
> > no one there with 60 points??? .. mechanical engineer??
> ...


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

hi 
Is there any fees for NT nominatin. I am having in the same occupation with 55pts. The only hope is NT nomination for english with band 6. please support me.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Today fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for all 65 pointers..... best of luck to all buddies waiting eagerly for invites. :israel:


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck to all 65 pointers!! Hoping to see big reduction in backlog 🤞


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Updates Engineers ✍


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any Mechanical Engineers here with 65 points and EOI date before Feb 2017...???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

65 and 1st March


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> 65 and 1st March


Did you got invited at 1 Mar 17 ??


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Today fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for all 65 pointers..... best of luck to all buddies waiting eagerly for invites. :israel:


Have you received ITA ? 

As mine ANZSCO is 233512 DOE : 10 - June -17 

Points : 65 

Awaiting ITA.

Any received ITA after 10-June-17


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Did you got invited at 1 Mar 17 ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No waiting


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> No waiting


Ok

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any news from other groups...any invitation for Mech Engineer Skill category 2335 ?? Any one after 13 Dec 2016...??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

pradeeshkumar said:


> hi
> Is there any fees for NT nominatin. I am having in the same occupation with 55pts. The only hope is NT nomination for english with band 6. please support me.




Yes there is fee for NT.
Please check their website for more details.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

sharafatal said:


> Yes there is fee for NT.
> Please check their website for more details.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


But is NT allowing for Mech Engineer Skill category 2335 under 190 visa ...or you are trying for 489...as per my knowledge NT needs job offer for 190 visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> But is NT allowing for Mech Engineer Skill category 2335 under 190 visa ...or you are trying for 489...as per my knowledge NT needs job offer for 190 visa
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You can apply without job offer.
Check their website.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

11 Jan invited for 65 points 233512
Any more updates ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ausin61 said:


> 11 Jan invited for 65 points 233512
> Any more updates ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats you got invited ??... 11 Jan EOI date ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Congrats you got invited ??... 11 Jan EOI date ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It's not me , but from other threads I got link ... any more updates ? 
My EIO 14th Feb with 65 points 233512


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ausin61 said:


> It's not me , but from other threads I got link ... any more updates ?
> My EIO 14th Feb with 65 points 233512
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for sharing...can you please share the link for this update from other groups...for Mech Engineer Skill category

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ausin61 said:


> 11 Jan invited for 65 points 233512
> Any more updates ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's good news! Good progress almost one month backlog cleared🤞


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Ok thanks for sharing...can you please share the link for this update from other groups...for Mech Engineer Skill category
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using
> 
> ...


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ausin61 said:


> psk_psk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks for sharing...can you please share the link for this update from other groups...for Mech Engineer Skill category
> ...


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

What was the previous cut-off date? 


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

alekhine said:


> What was the previous cut-off date?
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi




13 Dec ... approx a month jump , still no updates after 11 Jan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all
I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
Regards


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends, 

Updates on IMMI Tracker is as under:

1 Invitation for 11/01/2017 with 65 points.

But there are many before 11/01/17 which have not received the invite yet. 

What does it means???
Are they sending the invites randomly???


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all
> I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
> If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
> Regards


Experts pl revert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Updates on IMMI Tracker is as under:
> 
> ...


They cannot
If you are sure somebody with 65 points is still waiting with DOE earlier then 11/01, in the same Anzsco code then this date is wrong

Inform Immitracker to reverify the claim

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> They cannot
> If you are sure somebody with 65 points is still waiting with DOE earlier then 11/01, in the same Anzsco code then this date is wrong
> 
> Inform Immitracker to reverify the claim
> ...


Or The individual may not have updated. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Or The individual may not have updated.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Nobody on expat forum also has confirmed of being getting invite with 65 points between 13/12/16 to 11/01/17 yet.

Is their any confirmation about the cut off date of 06/09/17 round???


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Nobody on expat forum also has confirmed of being getting invite with 65 points between 13/12/16 to 11/01/17 yet.
> 
> Is their any confirmation about the cut off date of 06/09/17 round???


Under UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa, Iscah is saying 
"2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)"

Even they are not sure. We have to wait until someone posts officially.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> Under UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa, Iscah is saying
> 
> "2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)"
> 
> ...




If true! Meaning more than a month backlog cleared ... 
Second draw may take all Feb and some March as well.. 

Best of luck All.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Under UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa, Iscah is saying
> "2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)"
> 
> Even they are not sure. We have to wait until someone posts officially.


The date is 11-1 not 23 -1









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge00 (Aug 8, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> The date is 11-1 not 23 -1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check one more time!

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Select round for 189 visa - ****** **
****** **
These are our observations on the results overnight. ****** **
2211 Accountants 75 points – 03/08/2017
2212 Auditors 75 points – 03/07/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 22/06/2017
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points - 15/08/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 05/06/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 20/03/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 07/02/2017 
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations 65 points – 02/08/2017


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Jorge00 said:


> Check one more time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Website still 23/01


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Jorge00 said:


> Check one more time!
> 
> UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Select round for 189 visa - ****** **
> ****** **
> ...


yes! 










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In both the cases Cheers to all.... for more satisfaction will have to wait for skill select official declaration.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> In both the cases Cheers to all.... for more satisfaction will have to wait for skill select official declaration.


confirmed up to 16 Jan 










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Website still 23/01


Guys, given that 23/01/2017 is 100% accurate, does this mean that number of invites for this round has increased?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

kaniltoraman said:


> Guys, given that 23/01/2017 is 100% accurate, does this mean that number of invites for this round has increased?




Should be more than 108 invites.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any idea if someone submits EOI next month will get ITA this occupational ceiling?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Should be more than 108 invites.


Sep. 06 results have just been released, apparently, the number of invites in this round is the same (108), and the cut-off has moved more than 1 month. I guess this is a very promising news for most of us.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kaniltoraman said:


> Sep. 06 results have just been released, apparently, the number of invites in this round is the same (108), and the cut-off has moved more than 1 month. I guess this is a very promising news for most of us.


Its good to see 42 days movement in this round !!!!


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Its good to see 42 days movement in this round !!!!


If this trend follows, which we all hope it does , you will receive ITA in October.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kaniltoraman said:


> If this trend follows, which we all hope it does , you will receive ITA in October.


Yes.. Hopefully... By the way .. when did you submit your EOI ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Wao!!!! Itz great friends....

Congrats to all.... hope the next draw would be ours...


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

The official results have been published! 

good news the cut off date 
24 Jan 2017

the backlog moved by 42 days !!










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes.. Hopefully... By the way .. when did you submit your EOI ?


I submitted on 5th of Aug. However, my chances are low if the number of EOIs increases in the following months (i.e. Feb'16, March'16, Apr'16 plus 70-75 pointers)


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> The official results have been published!
> 
> good news the cut off date
> 24 Jan 2017
> ...




Meaning my chances are also bright 1St March Waiting..


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys,

I would like to hear your thoughts on my concern that I described below, thanks in advance for your suggestions.

I have a separate Relevant Skilled Employment assessment by EA ongoing, and I had already submitted EOI after I had received + skills assessment outcome. Now, I may fail to provide a document that EA asked for one of my job experiences, and if EA does not accept my excuse, they will deduct, and my points in my already submitted EOI will decrease. I am already aware that EA's decision is not binding for DIBP. However, if I receive ITA and apply for the visa, to what extent will this contradiction affect DIBP's decision? I know that none of us is capable of giving a definitive answer, but I really appreciate hearing your thoughts.

Thank you.
Regards,


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Meaning my chances are also bright 1St March Waiting..


ISA I believe next round you will get the invitation 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello friends!

Do you believe that 60 pointers (who lodged EOI 6 months ago) will get an invite in 7 months if the trend will continue? Please share your opinions. 

Here is the link to the Iscah estimates:

Latest Estimates for your 189 EOI invitation - 9th September update - Iscah


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Do you believe that 60 pointers (who lodged EOI 6 months ago) will get an invite in 7 months if the trend will continue? Please share your opinions.
> 
> ...



My DOE is 22nd Nov 2016 with 60 points. Got nomination from NT. My 60 days for 489 payment will be end on 10th October. If after payment of 489 , I got 189 on April which will cost me a lot. What should I do. please advise.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> My DOE is 22nd Nov 2016 with 60 points. Got nomination from NT. My 60 days for 489 payment will be end on 10th October. If after payment of 489 , I got 189 on April which will cost me a lot. What should I do. please advise.




In my opinion from the current trend it will be very difficult to get ITA with 60 points anytime soon.
I say that you go with 489. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Do you believe that 60 pointers (who lodged EOI 6 months ago) will get an invite in 7 months if the trend will continue? Please share your opinions.
> 
> ...


hi mate,

its better to improve your English score as you was near to touch the peak. with the current trend its hard to get invite at 60.

wishes.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello guys...

*Best of Luck.....*

lets gear up..*32 hours to go*.... for *invitation*sarty::cheer2::rockon::whoo:


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> *Best of Luck.....*
> 
> lets gear up..*32 hours to go*.... for *invitation*sarty::cheer2::rockon::whoo:


*Just 10 hours to go....*

:hug::cheer2::lalala::santa::cheer2:


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> ISA I believe next round you will get the invitation
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Needless to tell you that we are waiting your confirmation once you get the email ISA you will receive it today 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Meaning my chances are also bright 1St March Waiting..


Needless to tell you that we are waiting your confirmation once you get the email ISA you will receive it today 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Needless to tell you that we are waiting your confirmation once you get the email ISA you will receive it today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Waiting 1st March 🤞


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear friends!

Please post your DOE and points in case you receive an invite!
Good luck for all 65 pointers! 
Hopefully it will touch March or even April today;-)


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

all the best guys


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Waiting 1st March 🤞


any news bro ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

EOI 14 Feb 233512 invited 
Thanks for your support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> any news bro ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




I am depending on my consultant. Will get an update tomorrow


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> I am depending on my consultant. Will get an update tomorrow


Good luck bro

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

ausin61 said:


> EOI 14 Feb 233512 invited
> Thanks for your support
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Any others got invited today for 2335 group ?? Please update

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

If possible fetch information from immi tracker or iscah


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Can anyone help me out with my situation.. Will my date of effect change when the eoi gets updated automatically? 

Actually I'm expecting my points to increase next month ie from October but not sure about the date of effect


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Updates??


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Raju patel said:


> Can anyone help me out with my situation.. Will my date of effect change when the eoi gets updated automatically?
> 
> Actually I'm expecting my points to increase next month ie from October but not sure about the date of effect


dear

date of effect will change if there is any change in points during EOI updation. if there is no points increase after updation then DOE will not change


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Are u sure? Because i have heard that if it updates and increases automatically then doe does not change... Pls confirm...


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Raju patel said:


> Are u sure? Because i have heard that if it updates and increases automatically then doe does not change... Pls confirm...


yes i am sure. doe will change. if u have doubt there is a way to find it


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> Raju patel said:
> 
> 
> > Are u sure? Because i have heard that if it updates and increases automatically then doe does not change... Pls confirm...
> ...


What is the way?


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Raju patel said:


> What is the way?


create a fake id and submit an eoi today with effect of point change tomorrow. check it tomorrow that DOE changed or not?

 all the best

after clearing your doubt withdraw the eoi


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> Raju patel said:
> 
> 
> > What is the way?
> ...


This news is disastrous for me... My agent told me that if it gets updated automatically (in my case due to my work experience) then the date of effect would not change... Shattered now..


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Any update guys???????


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Any update guys???????


your EOI date is 7 March
you didn't get the invitation! ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Still waiting


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Still waiting


you applied through an agent ??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

ausin61 said:


> EOI 14 Feb 233512 invited
> Thanks for your support
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Dvdb said:


> ausin61 said:
> 
> 
> > EOI 14 Feb 233512 invited
> ...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dvdb said:
> 
> 
> > is it the last date of invitation issued in this round?????
> ...


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> > 1st March : 2335, No invitation received
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> > 1st March : 2335, No invitation received
> ...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> rrealansari said:
> 
> 
> > Ansari saab you applied through agent? or yourself? i am waiting for my agent's response as my EOI is also 1st of march.
> ...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> rrealansari said:
> 
> 
> > it means this round moves only 20 days ahead????
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> > Yes so far this is reality
> ...


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

after a big jump in last round, things getting slow  will have to wait now for the next round.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Updates!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Updates!!!


means its final that they hit upto 14 feb 2017.--- 21 days only....


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> after a big jump in last round, things getting slow  will have to wait now for the next round.




Don't worry next draw we will get invite Inshallah.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Don't worry next draw we will get invite Inshallah.


THANX....:hug:


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

well the now immitracker showing 15th Feb so its moving a little bit lol


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> well the now immitracker showing 15th Feb so its moving a little bit lol




Are you from Pakistan? 
If yes .. how are you progressing interms of PCC?


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Are you from Pakistan?
> If yes .. how are you progressing interms of PCC?


Yes bro from Pakistan, well i haven't yet proceeded with PCC, i am just excited for the invitation but i am planning to delay my submission as much as possible once i get the invitation. have to get from Rawalpindi, best bet would be to find someone (with connections) who can do it for me and my wife, as there is no need to go personally. most probably i start working on 1 month after i get invitation.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dvdb said:
> 
> 
> > is it the last date of invitation issued in this round?????
> ...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> Yes bro from Pakistan, well i haven't yet proceeded with PCC, i am just excited for the invitation but i am planning to delay my submission as much as possible once i get the invitation. have to get from Rawalpindi, best bet would be to find someone (with connections) who can do it for me and my wife, as there is no need to go personally. most probably i start working on 1 month after i get invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info:
I am planning to Launch the Visa app. ASAP all most all the documents are ready only PCC is pending and I am looking for some reliable sources to get in done from Karachi.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

In October, no. of invitation per round has been decreased to 1250. I guess, that's bad news!


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> In October, no. of invitation per round has been decreased to 1250. I guess, that's bad news!


Don't worry its better than 1000.....


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> In October, no. of invitation per round has been decreased to 1250. I guess, that's bad news!


not good, i hope the next round will move at least 15 days and cross 1st march :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

RIT6162 said:


> not good, i hope the next round will move at least 15 days and cross 1st march :fingerscrossed:


Lets wait and watch what was the last round's cut off... that will provide the real clarity.


----------



## Jorge00 (Aug 8, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Lets wait and watch what was the last round's cut off... that will provide the real clarity.


Hi guys!

So with 1250 invitations, how many invitations for us would it be? Any chances to keep our full 108 invitations per round?

Thanks!!


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Why it's reduced . This is not a good news


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Jorge00 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So with 1250 invitations, how many invitations for us would it be? Any chances to keep our full 108 invitations per round?
> 
> Thanks!!


Definitely it will remain the same, as at the end of the day they will have to consume the total quota (2178 nos)


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Definitely it will remain the same, as at the end of the day they will have to consume the total quota (2178 nos)


Will not change things for 65 pointers at the moment but could stop 60 point invites for 2335 when it gets to February or March so some of the 108 will then be lost again to the 489 pool

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi friends,
NSW has now announced an updated list and my occupation is there. I have already lodged my EOI for 189. Should I create a new EOI for 190 subclass?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi friends,
> NSW has now announced an updated list and my occupation is there. I have already lodged my EOI for 189. Should I create a new EOI for 190 subclass?


Yes. that's right thing to do


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi friends,
> NSW has now announced an updated list and my occupation is there. I have already lodged my EOI for 189. Should I create a new EOI for 190 subclass?




How many points you have under 189?
If you have 65 points better wait few more months. 
Getting 189 visa gives you more freedom than 190.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> How many points you have under 189?
> If you have 65 points better wait few more months.
> Getting 189 visa gives you more freedom than 190.


Hi mate,
I have only 60 points for 189 & 60+5 for 190 subclass. I´m currently trying to increase my points with PTE, but until then I will try to get invite from NSW. 
Do you know whether I have a chance with 60+5 as Industrial Engineer in NSW?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have only 60 points for 189 & 60+5 for 190 subclass. I´m currently trying to increase my points with PTE, but until then I will try to get invite from NSW.
> 
> Do you know whether I have a chance with 60+5 as Industrial Engineer in NSW?




With 60 points you should try 190. As it look difficult this year to get an invite, still huge backlog for 65 and it's increasing every day..
I am not following NSW and 190 updates.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

20th September results are out. Good to see that it moved to 18th February, 2017. 7 :35 PM. All the best


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

1st March.. Waiting .. 
looks realistic on Oct 4th 🤞


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> 1st March.. Waiting ..
> looks realistic on Oct 4th 🤞


That's for sure!!! Be ready

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> 1st March.. Waiting ..
> looks realistic on Oct 4th 🤞


yeah man opcorn:


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> 1st March.. Waiting ..
> looks realistic on Oct 4th 🤞


Me too waiting for 7th March.... :fingerscrossed::couch2:


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

I have lodged EOI for SS NSW with 65 points, what are the chances of receiving an invitation and by when......


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys please clarify my questions:

1. Can I edit my passport details after submitting eoi ? I cant see any option 
2. Can I change language ability scores in Immi account ( suppose while filling eoi i have given ielts score but after invitation i want it to update with PTE in Immi account)
3. Can I do my health checkup before payment?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*English test*

Is it true ?DO ANYBODY KNEW ANY THING OR HAVE ANY LINK ABOUT IT. ARE THE English test availability for 1 year only ? please clarify


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Is it true ?DO ANYBODY KNEW ANY THING OR HAVE ANY LINK ABOUT IT. ARE THE English test availability for 1 year only ? please clarify


https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...ng/Pages/skilled/english-language-skills.aspx

check this link as per this main applicant IELTS valid for 3 yrs. i hope its not wrong.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> I have lodged EOI for SS NSW with 65 points, what are the chances of receiving an invitation and by when......



If 65 point without SS maybe you could have chance but 60 I am afraid not. Try to increase your point for a better chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello dear friends,
According to below link, do you believe that MLTSSL occupation list will be updated in January, which means that some occupations (e.g. some of engineering) might be removed?

https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...etters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

In that case what are the chances of getting an invitation for a 65 pointer (without SS) before jan 2018 either in subclass 190 or 189 anzsco 233513?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Less than 24hrs. 
Best of Luck to all who are in waiting ...


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Less than 24hrs.
> Best of Luck to all who are in waiting ...


Any news? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

So far no


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Updated guys Please 
No one is active in this group?


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Updated guys Please
> No one is active in this group?




You didn't get invited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

My case with my consultant, only tomorrow I can update


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> My case with my consultant, only tomorrow I can update




I hope you got invited! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

But! all the forum is looking very quite


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> But! all the forum is looking very quite




I know!! I really want to know how many days it moved...we just have to wait I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

With the grace of god and well wishes of all friends I got invite today, thanks everyone.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> With the grace of god and well wishes of all friends I got invite today, thanks everyone.




Mate..pls update your date of submission n points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> But! all the forum is looking very quite




True that bro.. our group is very quiet compared to others.wonder why☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> With the grace of god and well wishes of all friends I got invite today, thanks everyone.




Congratulations Friend... 
with this mine also confirm 1St March


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Doe-07.03.2017, 233511


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Doe-07.03.2017, 233511




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Doe-07.03.2017, 233511


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Confirm movement of 17 days good


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> With the grace of god and well wishes of all friends I got invite today, thanks everyone.


congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Confirm movement of 17 days good


congratulations for you too friend 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> congratulations for you too friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Thank you very much, confirmation will come tomorrow.

I wish you and all others who are in Que for quick invitation and smooth process ahead.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Unofficial skill select results for 4th Oct for 2335 as per ISCAH says:

"2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 07/03/2017 (unconfirmed at 20/3/2017)"

Hopefully its true which gives a movement by 31 days since the last invite in the previous round (18/02/2017) which is a good news!


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes Harinderjeet got invited for doe 7 Mar... anyone else invited here after 7 Mar

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

still waiting on my agent's reply, EOI Submitted 1st march 2017


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Unofficial skill select results for 4th Oct for 2335 as per ISCAH says:
> 
> "2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 07/03/2017 (unconfirmed at 20/3/2017)"
> 
> Hopefully its true which gives a movement by 31 days since the last invite in the previous round (18/02/2017) which is a good news!


that'd be excellent news


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

RIT6162 said:


> still waiting on my agent's reply, EOI Submitted 1st march 2017




Congrats bro..U’d have received the invite for sure coz we have a cofirmed invitation of an eoi on 7th march here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Thank you very much, confirmation will come tomorrow.
> 
> I wish you and all others who are in Que for quick invitation and smooth process ahead.


you got any update from your agent? my agent has gone into hiding lol contacting him but not responding at the moment.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> you got any update from your agent? my agent has gone into hiding lol contacting him but not responding at the moment.




Invited! DOE 1St March 
Thanks All for your support and wish you all best of luck.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Invited! DOE 1St March
> Thanks All for your support and wish you all best of luck.


Finally... Congratulations 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

congrats man. m still waiting on my agent. he will be out of office till the weekend. pathetic services


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

RIT6162 said:


> congrats man. m still waiting on my agent. he will be out of office till the weekend. pathetic services




You should have it, as I was reading unofficially invitation went till 22/3.


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> You should have it, as I was reading unofficially invitation went till 22/3.




22/03? That'd be great news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

jorge_andres65 said:


> 22/03? That'd be great news!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think me meant 20 March 
otherwise Ansari please share your source of 22 March !!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> You should have it, as I was reading unofficially invitation went till 22/3.


I think you meant 20 March 

otherwise Ansari please share your source of 22 March !!


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> I think me meant 20 March
> otherwise Ansari please share your source of 22 March !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Yes 20/3 I mean. But still no confirmation. This is as per Iscah


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Yes 20/3 I mean. But still no confirmation. This is as per Iscah



Aussizz Group also says cut off date 20/03, I guess we just have to wait for the official results.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> You should have it, as I was reading unofficially invitation went till 22/3.


22 March would be fantastic


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

May I know the correct steps for applying to Victoria state sponsor? Do we have to apply through the state website first and when they send invitation we should apply EOI or the vice versa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> 22 March would be fantastic




It was even better 23/03. Great news !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

jorge_andres65 said:


> It was even better 23/03. Great news !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic news


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

jorge_andres65 said:


> It was even better 23/03. Great news !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the news...
Hopefully i get mine in the next round on 18th October


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for the news...
> Hopefully i get mine in the next round on 18th October


Hi Mate

What's your EOI date ?


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> What's your EOI date ?
> 
> ...


See my timeline


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> See my timeline




You better have all your documents ready !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> What's your EOI date ?
> 
> ...


it's seen in his post, 03.April.2017


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

jorge_andres65 said:


> You better have all your documents ready !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !!!! already in the process


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> See my timeline


I'm using Tapatalk App not the website
so your and others timeliness not appear, therefore I believe that instead of mentioning see my time line you were able to mention the date !!

by the way, good luck 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> I'm using Tapatalk App not the website
> so your and others timeliness not appear, therefore I believe that instead of mentioning see my time line you were able to mention the date !!
> 
> by the way, good luck
> ...


Sorry... missed the logic!!!


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Sorry... missed the logic!!!


No problem mate 
Good luck next round 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

This time big Jump! 
Wish all of you best luck..


----------



## roniesiddiky (Jul 31, 2015)

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers, 65 points, DOE: 23/03/2017 9.24 am, 108 invites and 33 days jump.


*ANZSCO Code : 233512*
IELTS 1st Attempt (8th Oct, 2016): L 9 R 8.5 S 6.5 W 7
EA Assessment Submitted: 10 Feb, 2017
EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 05 Jun, 2017
IELTS 2nd Attempt (27 Aug, 2017): L 8 R 7.5 S 7 W 7.5
EOI Lodged : 14 August, 2017 with 65 Points


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Should one submit ITA by December,with 65points, what is ones chances of making it in this 2017-2018 occupational ceiling?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Should one submit ITA by December,with 65points, what is ones chances of making it in this 2017-2018 occupational ceiling?


it totally depends on how many days the cut-off will move at each round. If we assume that it will move by 21 days per round, then you might receive the invitation in one of the last few rounds (April'18).


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> > Should one submit ITA by December,with 65points, what is ones chances of making it in this 2017-2018 occupational ceiling?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

All the best for tonight’s round guys..please do update the eoi date on receiving the invites! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Guys 

If you have EOIs in April with 65 points , kindly update us here once getting the email to give us an idea about today round and cut off date 

All the best for all of us 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Guys
> 
> If you have EOIs in April with 65 points , kindly update us here once getting the email to give us an idea about today round and cut off date
> 
> ...


mine is 22nd apr. on the borderline for tonight or 1st nov.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

alt86 said:


> mine is 22nd apr. on the borderline for tonight or 1st nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




I really hope you'll get an invitation, please keep us updated. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

alt86 said:


> mine is 22nd apr. on the borderline for tonight or 1st nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


hopping to get it today itself after ONE hour from now 

please update us . good luck 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

April3, 2017 Invited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> April3, 2017 Invited!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations! !

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> April3, 2017 Invited!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> hopping to get it today itself after ONE hour from now
> 
> please update us . good luck
> 
> ...


Invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

alt86 said:


> Invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations brother, fantastic news 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

alt86 said:


> Invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Wow congrats buddy..dats great news..so we have a confirmed movement by 30 days already from the last round being 23rd march!!Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

alt86 said:


> Invited. 22 apr, 65pt, 233512
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Stevefranc said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and All the best!!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Congratulations! !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks and wish you all an invite soon!!


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

*Mechanical Engineer*

EOI 01/05/2016
Mechanical Engineer
English : 0 , Ielts Band 6 overall 6.5 ; PTE overall 67 
Points 55 without SS
Any one can advice which state can i make it happen for 489 visa


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Guys, I got the invite yesterday. I lodged EOI on March 31st with 65 points under Industrial Engineering. Thanks a lot for the support. Patience really played a key role here! All the best to others who are expecting EOI in upcoming rounds. Cheers!


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Guys, I got the invite yesterday. I lodged EOI on March 31st with 65 points under Industrial Engineering. Thanks a lot for the support. Patience really played a key role here! All the best to others who are expecting EOI in upcoming rounds. Cheers!


Congratulations Mate! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Guys, I got the invite yesterday. I lodged EOI on March 31st with 65 points under Industrial Engineering. Thanks a lot for the support. Patience really played a key role here! All the best to others who are expecting EOI in upcoming rounds. Cheers!


congrats!


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Guys, I got the invite yesterday. I lodged EOI on March 31st with 65 points under Industrial Engineering. Thanks a lot for the support. Patience really played a key role here! All the best to others who are expecting EOI in upcoming rounds. Cheers!


Congrats bro...... Hope to get 190soon else September EOI's has to wait till January


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Submitted EOI few days back with 65 points. (233512: Mechanical Engineer). Is there any possibility of invite around February?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

itspuneetv said:


> Submitted EOI few days back with 65 points. (233512: Mechanical Engineer). Is there any possibility of invite around February?




Count every month movement of Two months in EOI


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Submitted EOI few days back with 65 points. (233512: Mechanical Engineer). Is there any possibility of invite around February?


January maximum..... May be before if nsw picks up 100+ applications in 190


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> January maximum..... May be before if nsw picks up 100+ applications in 190


That will be ideal for me as I am in Germany till December so getting PCC will be difficult for me before that. Getting PCC in Australia will be a lot easier through VFS. 

Will it be a difference if I get my medical done in other country though I have put my usual address as Queensland, Australia in EOI?


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Bro... I don't have any idea.... May be any other can help


----------



## rinkesh.malaviya (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi All,
233512 ,EOI dt 14 june'17 . Hope to get invited by next 2-3 rounds.
Presently working in India.
Will move to Gulf country for job in Nov, before invitation.

Should I make PCC/ medical now from India before invitation? Is it possible before invitation?

Or else I make it from gulf country ( indian embassy) after invitation?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

rinkesh.malaviya said:


> Hi All,
> 233512 ,EOI dt 14 june'17 . Hope to get invited by next 2-3 rounds.
> Presently working in India.
> Will move to Gulf country for job in Nov, before invitation.
> ...


You can get PCC from India and I think it is valid for 6 months or 1 year, so won't be a problem later.


----------



## ksan (Aug 13, 2017)

Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not claiming points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Submitted EOI few days back with 65 points. (233512: Mechanical Engineer). Is there any possibility of invite around February?




Why dont you try for NSW under Sub Class 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Why dont you try for NSW under Sub Class 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am currently a PhD student in Brisbane so won't be able to serve 2 year necessary work condition in NSW then. That's why I went for 189.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> I am currently a PhD student in Brisbane so won't be able to serve 2 year necessary work condition in NSW then. That's why I went for 189.




Then you have to wait Approx 06 Months from DOE of EOI under current scenario.If more 70 pointers enter then your chances are more less.
But it is my opinion only,there is no Guarentee for this.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> itspuneetv said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently a PhD student in Brisbane so won't be able to serve 2 year necessary work condition in NSW then. That's why I went for 189.
> ...


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Waiting time being shown is 3months for mechanical engineer to be sent invitation in 189


I guess situation might get more clear in November round, but yeah according to ISCAH prediction, it is now showing 3 months, though, don't know if that is reliable or not.


----------



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

I've just gotten my assessment back for my Two degrees (Bachelors and Masters) and was awarded Professional Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 for my Bachelors and "Australian Qualification Framework - Masters Degree" For my Masters Degree.

My question is, Can I only Claim 15 points for this or can I also count another 10 for "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation." for my Masters degree?

I'm aware that It might be a difficult answer, Whom do you guys contact to get a definite answer?

Also, Do Certificates like CAPM or PMP (Project Managment) give any extra points?

I'm currently at 65 points (Assuming I get 15 points for Qualifications) and I want to get make it 70 for safety.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

wackythrow said:


> I've just gotten my assessment back for my Two degrees (Bachelors and Masters) and was awarded Professional Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 for my Bachelors and "Australian Qualification Framework - Masters Degree" For my Masters Degree.
> 
> My question is, Can I only Claim 15 points for this or can I also count another 10 for "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation." for my Masters degree?
> 
> ...


You can only claim 15 points because only highest relevant qualification counts. For extra 5 points you may opt for NAATI in February 2018.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> sharafatal said:
> 
> 
> > Then you have to wait Approx 06 Months from DOE of EOI under current scenario.If more 70 pointers enter then your chances are more less.
> ...


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > sharafatal said:
> ...


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Please someone should help on this: 
1st company: 26/04/2012 to 5/01/2013
2nd company: 25/07/2013 till date.
When will I be due to claim 5years of experience? Skill select awarded me 5points for experience instead of 10points when from the above details, my years of experience is upto 5years which is equivalent to 10points.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Guys 

As you can notice until this moment we don't know if there will be a round today or not, DIBP still didn't update their website. 

So If you have EOIs in May with 65 points , kindly update us here once getting the email of invitation to give us an idea about today round (If it will be ) and cut off date 

All the best for all of us 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Guys
> 
> As you can notice until this moment we don't know if there will be a round today or not, DIBP still didn't update their website.
> 
> ...


How do you know that today is skill select round???????


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

itspuneetv said:


> You can only claim 15 points because only highest relevant qualification counts. For extra 5 points you may opt for NAATI in February 2018.



Yes only 15


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> How do you know that today is skill select round???????


I clearly mentioned, "If it will be " 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

OK sir...... It may be tomorrow as October two rounds are over


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> OK sir...... It may be tomorrow as October two rounds are over


What's your DOE Mate? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mine is 14sep


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

can anyone please give some info about 190 visa.. i am mechanical engineer and applied on 27 jan 2017.. with 65 points.. waiting for 189 doi 9dec 2016.. dont know when when they will reach to 60..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Seems Difficult for 60pointers as the 65 pointers in 189visa have 3-4 months waiting.....


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Seems Difficult for 60pointers as the 65 pointers in 189visa have 3-4 months waiting.....


yes .. difficult indeed for 189.. and what about 190 NSW? anyhope for that?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

sharv said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems Difficult for 60pointers as the 65 pointers in 189visa have 3-4 months waiting.....
> ...


I am also hoping to get invitation with 65+5 with September eoi


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

sharv said:


> can anyone please give some info about 190 visa.. i am mechanical engineer and applied on 27 jan 2017.. with 65 points.. waiting for 189 doi 9dec 2016.. dont know when when they will reach to 60..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Honestly,With 60 Points it is very hard to get invite before June 2018 under current scenerio.

Try in States or increase your points.

Best ofLuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirthan (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Friends......
I am new to this forum...
Anybody in this group with EOI in may month for 2335 ANZSCO?

If so reply here...so that it will be helpful for us to foresee for future rounds...


----------



## sahait (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello, i submitted my EOI on 24 Sep 2017, as PE automation and control engineering which lying under ANZSCO code 233513 as a specialisation. I claim 60 points in EOI for 189 and 65 for NSW 190.

I would like to know is there any benefit advantage for that specailisation PE under this ANZSCO code 233513?
Perhaps this have some alloted quota ceilings ? 
What are the chances of acceptance for NSW 190 visa with 65 points.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

sahait said:


> Hello, i submitted my EOI on 24 Sep 2017, as PE automation and control engineering which lying under ANZSCO code 233513 as a specialisation. I claim 60 points in EOI for 189 and 65 for NSW 190.
> 
> I would like to know is there any benefit advantage for that specailisation PE under this ANZSCO code 233513?
> Perhaps this have some alloted quota ceilings ?
> What are the chances of acceptance for NSW 190 visa with 65 points.


Dear how u got 65 points in 233513.this category is only in 189 list not in 190 occupation list. Check one more time.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Please someone should help on this:
> 1st company: 26/04/2012 to 5/01/2013
> 2nd company: 25/07/2013 till date.
> When will I be due to claim 5years of experience? Skill select awarded me 5points for experience instead of 10points when from the above details, my years of experience is upto 5years which is equivalent to 10points.


Someone should help on this. The system is placing me on experience level 3-5yrs instead of 5-10years.


----------



## sahait (Oct 23, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> [QU
> 
> Dear how u got 65 points in 233513.this category is only in 189 list not in 190 occupation list. Check one more time.


It is open for Hobart and NSW for 190 SC


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).

I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI. 

I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Case you get 190 invitation earlier than 189.
Your EOI will be locked for 60 days and you’ll not be able to edit it during this period.

My suggestion is to uncheck 190 and 489, as you will get invitation for 189 in next Round.

By the way your chances for getting 190 invitation are very less, i assume that you ticked 190 VISA for all states.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

guys 

As per this photo, it seems that there's round today, so please any one with EOI date of effect in May twenties or even June first, keep us update here 

this confirmation came through an email between this agent and DIBP









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> In Case you get 190 invitation earlier than 189.
> Your EOI will be locked for 60 days and you’ll not be able to edit it during this period.
> 
> My suggestion is to uncheck 190 and 489, as you will get invitation for 189 in next Round.
> ...


Can you explain why my chances for 190 & 489 invite are lesser?


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Can you explain why my chances for 190 & 489 invite are lesser?


You said that you have lodged eoi for 189 with 70 points. If you are following the current invitation trend, invitations are being sent to applicants with 65 points in the order of their doe and you are likely to receive invitation in very next round as you have 70 points. 

About 190 and 489, invitation trend will be purely based on respective state's decision on which no one has control. 

Why to opt for 190 or 489 when you are likely to have 189 invite on hand?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> You said that you have lodged eoi for 189 with 70 points. If you are following the current invitation trend, invitations are being sent to applicants with 65 points in the order of their doe and you are likely to receive invitation in very next round as you have 70 points.
> 
> About 190 and 489, invitation trend will be purely based on respective state's decision on which no one has control.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.

Hoping next round happens before 24th November as I will be 33 on 24th November.

Anyhow,I have deselected 190 & 489 in EOI now.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> guys
> 
> As per this photo, it seems that there's round today, so please any one with EOI date of effect in May twenties or even June first, keep us update here
> 
> ...


Nice info.....eagerly waiting for 18 October round result


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Hoping next round happens before 24th November as I will be 33 on 24th November.
> 
> Anyhow,I have deselected 190 & 489 in EOI now.


my dear it seems that there is a round today and likely you will get your invitation 
so pleas update us once received it

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

No ITA?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Invites rolling for current round. If anyone got, please update here.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Guys..anyone received an invite yet for today's round?


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Invites rolling for current round. If anyone got, please update here.


Are you sure there is a round now ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Are you sure there is a round now ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes buddy..its happening now and people from other occupation codes have already started sharing their invite and DOE's in the November invitations thread.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Are you sure there is a round now ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Yeah, people have updated in thread for November round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Anybody here got his invitation ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

No1 under 2335 here got an invite today??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).
> 
> I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI.
> 
> I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


You have 70 points 
did you received an invitation today? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Guys

Do we have here anyone his EOI Date of effective in May with 65 points
please confirm.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> You have 70 points
> did you received an invitation today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I have not received any invitation today. Yes I have 70 points with EOI DOE as 23rd October.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> I have not received any invitation today. Yes I have 70 points with EOI DOE as 23rd October.


you applied through an agent? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

No Self apply.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> you applied through an agent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I applied myself. Is the round happened today?

I am not able to track any mechanical engineer who got the invitation tonight.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> No Self apply.


how it comes!!!

70 points 23 October didn't received! !

its seems that this round us partially 

only for it and accountants 
it is impossible to be 70 pints 189 visa 2335 and date 23 Oct and you didn't get your invitation 

there is something wrong! 



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> how it comes!!!
> 
> 70 points 23 October didn't received! !
> 
> ...


I am also unable to comprehend. I am tracking if any other mechanical engineer got invitation today. But not able to trace a any mechanical engineer who got invitation today.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> I am also unable to comprehend. I am tracking if any other mechanical engineer got invitation today. But not able to trace a any mechanical engineer who got invitation today.


Not only mechanical no any engineering occupation get any invitation 

only 
ICT analyst 
Software 
Accountants 

!!!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Let's wait a couple of days guys. There will be


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

According to ISCAH prediction, 75 points till 25th Oct for this round. If that's true in some sense, the there will be huge backlog for next rounds.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Number is not known...... In 108.....itmay be a result oh 5-10 as system seems to have been crashed


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> According to ISCAH prediction, 75 points till 25th Oct for this round. If that's true in some sense, the there will be huge backlog for next rounds.




This is not Complete Result of Round.
This is result of few invitations only.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Number is not known...... In 108.....itmay be a result oh 5-10 as system seems to have been crashed




Exactly..not all 108 has been sent out for sure..just very few invites and that too just for 75 pointers and not even 70..it means they have’nt sent out the complete invites yet..hopefully later next week once the skillselect is up after maintanence, we can expect some good news..this wait without any update from DIBP for the last 1 month is horrible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Exactly..not all 108 has been sent out for sure..just very few invites and that too just for 75 pointers and not even 70..it means they have’nt sent out the complete invites yet..hopefully later next week once the skillselect is up after maintanence, we can expect some good news..this wait without any update from DIBP for the last 1 month is horrible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Exactly..not all 108 has been sent out for sure..just very few invites and that too just for 75 pointers and not even 70..it means they have?nt sent out the complete invites yet..hopefully later next week once the skillselect is up after maintanence, we can expect some good news..this wait without any update from DIBP for the last 1 month is horrible!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18th October skilled migration round result waiting is definitely making people restless...... God bless all


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Has someone able to predict 190 NSW waiting period (number of weeks) for mechanical engineer with 65+5 points as per previous scenario,???


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

18th Oct results have been published. There has been a movement of 36 days since the 4th Oct round bringing it to 27th April 2017 currently for 65 pointers. BUT, the invitation capping for the month of November has been reduced to 700. Does anyone know if this capping drop has any impact on our occupation being PRO RATA? In the previous rounds when the capping was increased, there were no impacts on our occupation and the total invites per round stood at 108 for us regardless of the increase. So, i hope the capping reduction now will not have any impacts for us and will continue to stay at 108 invites whatsoever in the upcoming rounds as well! Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Even if you make alone calculation for pro rata occupations they are definitely summing upto more than 700 for a single round to be conducted , so particularly there has been a reduction in number of invitations, the question is what is that particular number.... Well that has to be answered through results by dibp in coming days...


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Definitely they have reduced the capped amount of invitations for pro-rata occupations as well. The ray of hope is that they increase in invitation number to 1750 in December, which would clear the mess. But, nothing can be predicted as of now.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Definitely they have reduced the capped amount of invitations for pro-rata occupations as well. The ray of hope is that they increase in invitation number to 1750 in December, which would clear the mess. But, nothing can be predicted as of now.




Yes.They ought to increase the cap starting december..There are very less 70+ pointers for 2335 right now in queue.So they cant really keep the capping low for long..Hopefully things shud get bck to normal for 65 pointers from Dec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> itspuneetv said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely they have reduced the capped amount of invitations for pro-rata occupations as well. The ray of hope is that they increase in invitation number to 1750 in December, which would clear the mess. But, nothing can be predicted as of now.
> ...


Above all they have to achieve the number 2178 before July 2018 anyhow .....so let's hope for the best...!!!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Our best hope would be cut-off point for 22 November round coming down to 70 points.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Our best hope would be cut-off point for 22 November round coming down to 70 points.


No one is 100% sure till d November 9 results got declared..........it may be down to 65 points till then


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello guys ...

The 18th Oct round has the same movement of DOE like the ones before it, which is 33 to 35 days despite issuing less invites. I am no expert but it means the cap for 2335 is fixed, or the +70 pointers are really low percentage of the total EOIs which is the case I guess, and let's hope it stays the same.

Hope that November rounds with its major cut don't crush us !


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Hello guys ...
> 
> The 18th Oct round has the same movement of DOE like the ones before it, which is 33 to 35 days despite issuing less invites. I am no expert but it means the cap for 2335 is fixed, or the +70 pointers are really low percentage of the total EOIs which is the case I guess, and let's hope it stays the same.
> 
> Hope that November rounds with its major cut don't crush us !


18th Oct round had full invitations (108). Its 9th November round that had less invitation so cut-off again increased to 70-75.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for one that is submitting EOI with 65points by December 15, getting ITA by april 2018?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Any hope for one that is submitting EOI with 65points by December 15, getting ITA by april 2018?


Doesn't seem so. I submitted EOI on 19th October, I would be happy if I get ITA by April 2018. Decemer 15, at most you can expect towards end of financial year.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any update?


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I have applied as a production or plant engineer and I've got the 5 points for the experience as production or plant engineer. next month I will complete the 8 years experience but the last year I have been working as HSE manager responsible also for the ""sustainability and energy reduction projects"". can I consider this year as closely related in my experience claim?? 

Please advise??


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Diggy said:


> Any update?


I'll tell you tonight


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mohamadsalah said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied as a production or plant engineer and I've got the 5 points for the experience as production or plant engineer. next month I will complete the 8 years experience but the last year I have been working as HSE manager responsible also for the ""sustainability and energy reduction projects"". can I consider this year as closely related in my experience claim??
> 
> Please advise??


No. HSE officer/manager is totally different from a professional engineer. You years of exp can only be claimed as a Production & Plant Engineer as long as your evidence combination (ref.letter, contract, tax form ...) stating your designation and responsibilities as a 233511 during that period.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Guys..invitation round in 15 mins! Please do update here if anyone gets an invite.


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Guys..invitation round in 15 mins! Please do update here if anyone gets an invite.




Any news?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mec Eng 233512 DOE 29/10 70 points, invited


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

ANZCO:233513(Plant or Production Eng.)
DOE: 9th November 2017 
Points: 70 for 189 visa
Not invited.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mec Eng 233512 DOE 23/10 70 points, invited.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

What's the way forward?


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> ANZCO:233513(Plant or Production Eng.)
> DOE: 9th November 2017
> Points: 70 for 189 visa
> Not invited.


How can its possible to have sudden increase in 70 pointers......... although it's not the scenario for September and October rounds


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Johny68 said:


> How can its possible to have sudden increase in 70 pointers......... although it's not the scenario for September and October rounds


May be due to the reduction in Invitation quota for November month, there may be rise...Hopefully in December it will be normal.


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> May be due to the reduction in Invitation quota for November month, there may be rise...Hopefully in December it will be normal.


Yes, I do agree that 70 pointers may have risen due to quota shortage.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > How can its possible to have sudden increase in 70 pointers......... although it's not the scenario for September and October rounds
> ...


Any data available......how many engineers invited in November.......as they used to be 108 per round previously


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

finally... received my Direct Grant !
I'm really thankful for the support provided by the member of this forum...thank you all


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> finally... received my Direct Grant !
> I'm really thankful for the support provided by the member of this forum...thank you all


Wow...Congratulations!!!

That's a good omen!!


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Do we have a round tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Do we have a round tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I think there is one on 6th Dec.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Anybody here having information about NAATI? I had applied with 65 points but hardly optimisitic now. I think NAATI is the only option for me.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Invitation has started rolling out. Please do update if anyone receives an invite!


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

No updates. Seems like no round.

_____________________________

Anzco: 233513
Points: 70 for 189 visa
EOI lodged: 9th november 2017
ITA: waiting


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any 65 point invited?


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> ANZCO:233513(Plant or Production Eng.)
> DOE: 9th November 2017
> Points: 70 for 189 visa
> Not invited.


Hi Akash, have you been invited yet, I have recently (12/12/2017) updated my EOI application with 70 points for 189 visa.
Also, where I can see the updated information about invitation rounds as skillselect site is not updated after 18th October.


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Akash, have you been invited yet, I have recently (12/12/2017) updated my EOI application with 70 points for 189 visa.
> Also, where I can see the updated information about invitation rounds as skillselect site is not updated after 18th October.


 Nope. Hoping for next round. But less chances given the current trend. Skillselect has not yet updated the november round results. They will be updating soon.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> Nope. Hoping for next round. But less chances given the current trend. Skillselect has not yet updated the november round results. They will be updating soon.


Any idea when is the next round scheduled.......


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Any idea when is the next round scheduled.......


20th Dec .


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

Have you seen the results of the first round of November? For me it doesn't make any sense. It says that the cut was the 18 of February 2017 with 70 points.










Also, there is not information about the upcoming rounds 










What do you think guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you seen the results of the first round of November? For me it doesn't make any sense. It says that the cut was the 18 of February 2017 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


All errors.. I think they are in hibernation now itself 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys, the Nov 9th round showed that only 28 invites were given (892 - 864) which is a DRASTIC decrease from the common 108 invites per round and the cutoff is 70 points. The only hope that with 2178 invites for this year 2017-2018 for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) it will not be achievable with this rate UNLESS there is a massive surge of the 70 pointers.

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, the Nov 9th round showed that only 28 invites were given (892 - 864) which is a DRASTIC decrease from the common 108 invites per round and the cutoff is 70 points. The only hope that with 2178 invites for this year 2017-2018 for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) it will not be achievable with this rate UNLESS there is a massive surge of the 70 pointers.
> 
> What are your thoughts ?


Is there any reason for DIBP not to restore the system and get back to normal trends? Will they ever clear the backlog by increasing the next few invitation numbers? Finally, has something like this ever happened before or are we the lucky ones?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, the Nov 9th round showed that only 28 invites were given (892 - 864) which is a DRASTIC decrease from the common 108 invites per round and the cutoff is 70 points. The only hope that with 2178 invites for this year 2017-2018 for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) it will not be achievable with this rate UNLESS there is a massive surge of the 70 pointers.
> 
> What are your thoughts ?


2178 is the maximum number of invites they can give to code 2335xx, but they are not bound to do so. We can only hope that they increase the invitation cap for upcoming rounds so that 2178 is achieved.


----------



## roniesiddiky (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone been invited by NSW for the 190 visa with 65 or 70 points as an Industrial Engineer? 

Regards,
Max


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

maximennella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone been invited by NSW for the 190 visa with 65 or 70 points as an Industrial Engineer?
> 
> ...


Hi Max,
I filed my EOI with 60+5 as Industrial Engineer for NSW, but nothing so far..
How many points do you have?


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Any news regarding 20th December result, does anyone got invite.....


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any news regarding 20th December result, does anyone got invite.....


Unofficial Skill Select results from 20th December 2017 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are our unofficial results from the 20th December 2017. It is based on invitations that we have seen from our own cases, databases and web forums, our FB followers contacting us, and mathematical logic that we know to be correct from other results.

We estimate there were 200-500 invitations. 
We do not believe any Accountants were invited

We believe EOIs have been invited at the following scores with effect dates up to and older than the dates below:: 
Other occupations will be updated shortly.

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 75 pointers up to 26/11/2017 
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 pointers up to 29/11/2017 
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 75 pointers up to 30/11/2017 
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 75 pointers up to 06/12/2017 (possibly 09/12/2017-unconfirmed)

ALL other Non Pro Rata Occupations 75 pointers up to 10/12/2017

(Note these are not DIBP figures and there may well be other invitations more recent we are unaware of)

– If you have any more recent credible results please email details to us at [email protected], thanks

– This table will be updated as we get more info in the next 48 hours

- Please send any questions to [email protected] only thank


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello everyone this thread is almost inactive, can members please suggest me some active threads for mechanical engg applied for EOI for 189 or 190? thank you.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi Max,
> I filed my EOI with 60+5 as Industrial Engineer for NSW, but nothing so far..
> How many points do you have?


Same mate, 65 points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

maximennella said:


> Same mate, 65 points.


when have you guys applied for NSW ? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

sharv said:


> when have you guys applied for NSW ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Just jumping in btwn..i applied for NSW in Oct..guess they have’nt yet started with invites for 2335 code isnt it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

I applied to NSW (233512) in 17/11/2017 with 65+5 and still no answer ...

BTW VIC (Visa 190) changed their requirements for 233512 and now require minimum FIVE years to be invited, and the applications now are closed and will reopen on 5 February ....

of course 189 is in limbo now with only 18 invites last round for 2335xx. Compare that to the previously normal of 108 invites !!!


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

arvindshukla.off said:


> Background Info:
> I have B.Tech mechanical engineering(2003-07) & 2.5 years(2007-10) mechanical engineer work ex
> And M.Tech Industrial engineering(2010-12) & 5.5(2012-till date) years as business operations analyst and data scientist
> 
> ...


you can get your assessment for academics only without RSA. hence the outcome of your assessment depends upon the quality of your CDR. 

good luck.


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all members, 
I did B. Tech mechanical engineering in 2008. Can i use fake experience for Australia pr. It will include appointment letter, pay slips and experience letter. As employer is ready to give all documents. 
Hope for quick reply. 
Regards


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all members,
> I did B. Tech mechanical engineering in 2008. Can i use fake experience for Australia pr. It will include appointment letter, pay slips and experience letter. As employer is ready to give all documents.
> Hope for quick reply.
> Regards


Of course you can. And then when you're found out, your application will be refused, you'll lose your application fee, and be banned from entering Australia for a few years. DHA have a quite active and quite effective compliance system, including their overseas verification staff.

Or if you slipped through the net, and made it to Australia, and they found out later, (and you'd always be wondering if and when that would happen) your visa would be cancelled. You probably wouldn't be imprisoned although in theory you could be, or detained. You'd just be immediately deported and banned again for a few years.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all members,
> I did B. Tech mechanical engineering in 2008. Can i use fake experience for Australia pr. It will include appointment letter, pay slips and experience letter. As employer is ready to give all documents.
> Hope for quick reply.
> Regards


Can you - Yes.
Should you - ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone wants to join our Whats app Group for industrial, mechanical and production Engineers, Please drop me a message on whats app:
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content": http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* for watsup group


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all
I am working as lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college from last 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted or it will fall under some other category?
Thanks in advance. 
Hope for quick reply. 
Cheers


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all,

This question is strictly directed to Industrial Engineers that got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia.

I am an Industrial Engineer but I haven't worked designing machinery, constructing production plants or maintaining mechanical plants as the ANZCO (ABS) defines an Industrial Engineer should do.

My work is more related to the things the "Institute of Industrial Engineers" of Australia defines (Cheap Cialis - Visit AND Buy Online).
Their definition is more related to "Industrial Engineering is abranch of engineering which deals with the optimisation of complex processes or systems. Industrial Engineers work to eliminate waste of time, money, materials, man-hours, machine time, energy and other resources that do not generate value"

QUESTION: Has anyone had their skill experience assessed by them while working more as a process engineer while optimizing processes for the company in general (Supply Chain, modelling, simulations, operations research, data mining, project management, financial engineering, and more).

Regards!


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

maximennella said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This question is strictly directed to Industrial Engineers that got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, 
I have finished my assessment with EA as production engineer 333513 while i worked in the supply chain all over my experience , but one of my friend choose to be industrial engineer, thus you can choose it and you will get positive result  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

I mean 233513 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> Hi dear,
> I have finished my assessment with EA as production engineer 333513 while i worked in the supply chain all over my experience , but one of my friend choose to be industrial engineer, thus you can choose it and you will get positive result
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Great news!

My immigration officers were a bit skeptical, but if you got you supply chain experience assessed... I might be ok too.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hiii guyz...i hv applied for 189 visa as mech engineer with 65 points on 17/08/2017
Edu-15
Age-30
English-20
I did not claim points for exp
I also raised eoi in 190 catagory with 70 points
Does no experience affecting my chances of invite?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Amarisher87 said:


> Hiii guyz...i hv applied for 189 visa as mech engineer with 65 points on 17/08/2017
> Edu-15
> Age-30
> English-20
> ...


For 189 it does not, your overall points score matters. For 190 NSW, it might.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello to everyone!
Has someone recently received an invite for 190 subclass as Industrial Engineer?
I have now 70+5 points and wondering whether I have good chances at all..


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Anyone from 2335 received invite today (21.02)? 
Please share your points and DOE.


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

No hope for 65 pointers....Dont know about 70+

How many people are here with 70 points??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

One of my known got on 7th feb round with 75 points. Doe was late jan or early feb....Industrial engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

How long will 70point take to be nominated?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

vivkamboj said:


> One of my known got on 7th feb round with 75 points. Doe was late jan or early feb....Industrial engineer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hii mate 

Prince Kamboj from India.
I'm waiting for an NSW pre-invite with 70+5 points. 
DOE: 10 Feb, 2018.
(mechanical engg)

I'm relatively new on this forum.

When do u think I can get the invite?

you mentioned that your friend got an invite with 75 points... do these points include the 5 points from SS?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

*Hey!*



vivkamboj said:


> One of my known got on 7th feb round with 75 points. Doe was late jan or early feb....Industrial engineer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hii mate 

Prince Kamboj from India.
I'm waiting for an NSW pre-invite with 70+5 points. 
DOE: 10 Feb, 2018.
(mechanical engg)

I'm relatively new on this forum.

When do u think I can get the invite?

you mentioned that your friend got an invite with 75 points... do these points include the 5 points from SS?


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Hii mate
> 
> Prince Kamboj from India.
> I'm waiting for an NSW pre-invite with 70+5 points.
> ...


He got 189 with 75 points...you have good chances for both 189 and 190...just have some patience


You will get it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visa...ification-submissions/engineers-australia.pdf

Interesting article from EA.


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey everybody,


Im mechanical engineer and want to apply for skill assessment , anyone here can share his cdrs sample with me, I don't know how to start it. 
Your help will be greatly appreciated.. 
Thanks


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Rasaah said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> 
> Im mechanical engineer and want to apply for skill assessment , anyone here can share his cdrs sample with me, I don't know how to start it.
> ...


Do you have experience?
How many years?
What kinds of industries you had been employed at?
What was your jobs / main responsibilities there?
What are some main projects / tasks you have performed which can be used as career episodes?


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Dear,
Thanks, 
Yes i have experience, more than 10years, i have been working for government in water sector. I chose these projects to write my cdrs on ;

1_member in supervising team for a pump station and pipeline 2006 2008
2_plant manager for a treatment water plant 2009_2012
3_member in a supervising team for water supply project 2014_2017

I downloaded the MSA, but need sample to know how to start writing.... 

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Rasaah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody,
> ...





Dear,
Thanks, 
Yes i have experience, more than 10years, i have been working for government in water sector. I chose these projects to write my cdrs on ;

1_member in supervising team for a pump station and pipeline 2006 2008
2_plant manager for a treatment water plant 2009_2012
3_member in a supervising team for water supply project 2014_2017

I downloaded the MSA, but need sample to know how to start writing.... 

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rasaah said:


> Dear,
> Thanks,
> Yes i have experience, more than 10years, i have been working for government in water sector. I chose these projects to write my cdrs on ;
> 
> ...


try to extract some work from these projects which is unique like any problem u had solved after brainstorming. just exaggerate it and write.
all type of CDR samples are available on google from where you will get an idea how to write.

good luck.


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

try to extract some work from these projects which is unique like any problem u had solved after brainstorming. just exaggerate it and write.
all type of CDR samples are available on google from where you will get an idea how to write.

good luck.[/QUOTE]



Thanks dear, 


I have downloaded some sample on Google, but are they reliable?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello members, i had applied for eoi in december 2016 with 60 points just got score raised to 70.. can one please update me.. thats whats going on in invitations round? of 70 pointers, mechanical engg... whts time can i get invite
.thank you

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 2335 with 70points?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys!
Any invites for 70 or 75 pointers? Pls share your news!


----------



## findingkazo (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Just got the enough PTE result last week and started to wait for invitation. As far as my research, it tooks maximum 8months and 10 days to get invtation for 65 points. I hope invitation numbers will increase in next months.

Best wishes.

Kazım Sevimli


ANZSCO Code : 233511 - Industrial Engineer
EA Assesment Outcome: (+) March 2017
Age: 32 (30 Points)
PTE - Listening:70 Reading:83 Speaking:80 Writing:74 (10 Points)
Bachelor Degree: (15 Points)
Experience: 5years or more (10 Points)
Total: 65 Points
EOI: 16 March 2018


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

findingkazo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got the enough PTE result last week and started to wait for invitation. As far as my research, it tooks maximum 8months and 10 days to get invtation for 65 points. I hope invitation numbers will increase in next months.
> 
> ...


Merhaba buddy,
Congratulations to your PTE score!
I´m also an Industrial Engineer and one year ago I scored the same for PTE (10 points) I thought that 60 points will be enough to get invite after July. But the reallity was different and needed to do PTE again and finally after 7 attempts I got 79+.. Now, I have 70 points and they send invites only to 75 pointers. 
To cut a long story short, your PTE score is good, but I would recommend to try again for 79+ in order to be invited with 75 points! Good luck!


----------



## findingkazo (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you for sincere suggestion buddy, but i think i have reached out my limits about English skills. . Lets wait and see. i do believe before 2019 good days will come.


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone know about the criteria for Victoria state nomination?.
Some one got invite for Victoria for mechanical 233512?

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about CDR writing :
I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,

University Education 2009-2013 (Non-Accredited University)
Company A May 2014- Sept. 2017 (3 years 5 Months)
Company B Sept. 2017 – Present ( 6 Months)

I want to take migration skill assessment from Engineers Australia and I want to take advice from you about career episode’s content ;
Option A : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company B ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company A again ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on Company A, Company A and Company A again ?

Best Regards


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about CDR writing :
> I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,
> ...


I would suggest option A


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank u for quick reply but EA says a Career episode should depend on more than 12 months experience period?


----------



## danisarackal (Mar 18, 2018)

I am having 65 points as a mechanical engineer.my points are including regional points, can anyone tell me the chances of getting invitation

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

danisarackal said:


> I am having 65 points as a mechanical engineer.my points are including regional points, can anyone tell me the chances of getting invitation
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


chances are bleak in the current year, moreover it depends upon the no. of invites issued per round. try to increase your score or wait for the above mentioned.

good luck.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kurca88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about CDR writing :
> I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,
> ...


Hi mate,
When I was writing my CDR, I was informed (by a company who helps with CDR) that your CE must be not older than 5 years. Therefore, in your case, your university projects might be not good for it. EA might not reject your CDR but assess you as Engineering Technologist, which is worse than Mechanical.. 
My advice is to write only from work experience. You can decide;-)


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> When I was writing my CDR, I was informed (by a company who helps with CDR) that your CE must be not older than 5 years. Therefore, in your case, your university projects might be not good for it. EA might not reject your CDR but assess you as Engineering Technologist, which is worse than Mechanical..
> My advice is to write only from work experience. You can decide;-)


I have asked EA about that before to write my CDR and they replied that there is no limit. I wrote my 1st carrier episode which was over 10 years ago. Had no comments about it and they give me 100% of my 12 years experience 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about CDR writing :
> I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,
> ...


I would suggest option B but you have mentioned two option B's.  
I think any combination is OK as long as you select most relevant career episode / project as outcome depends upon the quality of CDR. But if you can produce quality CDRs from all options, i would suggest two career episodes from company A and one from company B.


----------



## sri87 (Mar 28, 2018)

*CDR for EA*



Osi81 said:


> I have asked EA about that before to write my CDR and they replied that there is no limit. I wrote my 1st carrier episode which was over 10 years ago. Had no comments about it and they give me 100% of my 12 years experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hii , 

After reading your message above , I felt happy as i can correlate with my work too.

I need a feedback from you on write of CDR 

I am a mechanical engineer with 9 years 11 months experience and i want to know how is welding and Quality assurance and inspection can be written in CDR ?? or what all topics to be covered to start of CDR write up for mechanical engineer.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

sri87 said:


> Hii ,
> 
> After reading your message above , I felt happy as i can correlate with my work too.
> 
> ...


was there any focused welding defect which u had solved by implementing new welding parameters or by changing welding consumables or by heat treatment or by trials on different materials and welding process and welding electrode combinations or post heat treatment or jigs fixtures or PQR trials to meet the criteria or joint designs or metallurgical innovations or welding technique development etc.

good luck.


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone here know someone to check the quality of cdrs,,,? Need help!


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I would suggest option B but you have mentioned two option B's.
> I think any combination is OK as long as you select most relevant career episode / project as outcome depends upon the quality of CDR. But if you can produce quality CDRs from all options, i would suggest two career episodes from company A and one from company B.


Thank you everybody for quick replys. I have been working at Company B for 7 months. Do i have to wait till 12 months to write a CDR about Company B project?


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rasaah said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone here know someone to check the quality of cdrs,,,? Need help!


Hey Rasaah. If you could not find anybody to review your CDR, you can open a work at https://www.freelancer.com/ with a limited budget. I will use this site for my CDR's when they will be ready.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> was there any focused welding defect which u had solved by implementing new welding parameters or by changing welding consumables or by heat treatment or by trials on different materials and welding process and welding electrode combinations or post heat treatment or jigs fixtures or PQR trials to meet the criteria or joint designs or metallurgical innovations or welding technique development etc.
> 
> good luck.


Hey again. I want to ask another issue to you : I was working as a vibration test engineer. My CDR content is a product's environmental ( high, low temp test, vibration test, shock test etc.) test preperation and performing. I also tell fixture design of this product at vibration test. I gave calculations about vibration profiles. Are these informations enough to assesing as a mechanical engineer?


----------



## sri87 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes sir , i have done everything on the welding what you have replied on my msg in thread of expat.
So can we write about welding under mechanical engineer cdr write up , please help me out sir thank you.


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

kurca88 said:


> Hey Rasaah. If you could not find anybody to review your CDR, you can open a work at https://www.freelancer.com/ with a limited budget. I will use this site for my CDR's when they will be ready.


Thank you Kurca88, I am mechanical engineer too. I am starting to write my cdrs, but worry about the quality, and afraid to get rejection " pessimistic".. 
Thank you for your response... Greatly be appreciated..


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

kurca88 said:


> Hey again. I want to ask another issue to you : I was working as a vibration test engineer. My CDR content is a product's environmental ( high, low temp test, vibration test, shock test etc.) test preperation and performing. I also tell fixture design of this product at vibration test. I gave calculations about vibration profiles. Are these informations enough to assesing as a mechanical engineer?


any mechanical problem you have solved by applying Engineering, any developments, it will work, whether it is small thn just exaggerate.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

sri87 said:


> Yes sir , i have done everything on the welding what you have replied on my msg in thread of expat.
> So can we write about welding under mechanical engineer cdr write up , please help me out sir thank you.


yes you can.

good luck


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rasaah said:


> Thank you Kurca88, I am mechanical engineer too. I am starting to write my cdrs, but worry about the quality, and afraid to get rejection " pessimistic"..
> Thank you for your response... Greatly be appreciated..


EA do not reject the CDR in the first go. if they found less technical activities, they they will recall u to rewrite or modify the CDR. if u r unable to improve according to their requirements, they will give u ET outcome.

good luck.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank u. Actuallu i have explained 2 problem and their solution by my performance : Firstly, the clipping points of product has over limit g^2/hz values and thus i have changed design of this first fixture and it was succesfull. Secondly, we have to change a profiles RMS value due to non-existing 1 Hz shaker. I changed total test duration by the help of calculations and universal standard. Are these actions enough to proof your point of view?


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey again. I want to ask another issue to you : I was working as a vibration test engineer. My CDR content is a product's environmental ( high, low temp test, vibration test, shock test etc.) test preperation and performing. I also tell fixture design of his product at vibration test. I gave calculations about vibration profiles. Are these informations enough to assesing as a mechanical engineer?
> ...


i have made a reply above? Thank u for ur help.


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

buntygwt said:


> EA do not reject the CDR in the first go. if they found less technical activities, they they will recall u to rewrite or modify the CDR. if u r unable to improve according to their requirements, they will give u ET outcome.
> 
> good luck.



Thanks buntygwt,
Good to know that that they will not reject cdrs in the first go... One more question, is it ok if cdrs do not include any pics, table, graphs.. etc.. 
Thanks


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a query regarding CPD. Should i make a table including date, duration and position.. Please help me out...
If there is a sample of mechanical engineer just to know structure and format will be greatly appreciated... 
Regards


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you everybody for quick replys. I have been working at Company B for 7 months. Do i have to wait till 12 months to write a CDR about Company B project?


No you won't have to.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rasaah said:


> Thanks buntygwt,
> Good to know that that they will not reject cdrs in the first go... One more question, is it ok if cdrs do not include any pics, table, graphs.. etc..
> Thanks


its ok, but try to add some if possible. 
especially if the is CDR from your work experience then its better to show that what gains were achieved. try to cover each step mentioned in MSA booklet.

good luck


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rasaah said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding CPD. Should i make a table including date, duration and position.. Please help me out...
> If there is a sample of mechanical engineer just to know structure and format will be greatly appreciated...
> Regards


start with first paragraph - information about you, education details, work experience etc.

second how you are up to date to technology.

third technical trainings

4th paper presentation, seminars, conference attended.

5th add any community services if done.

write 4-5 points under each step.

hope it helps.

good luck


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

buntygwt said:


> start with first paragraph - information about you, education details, work experience etc.
> 
> second how you are up to date to technology.
> 
> ...



Thank you ver much buntygwt. 

Of course it will help me, become i thought it should be in table... 

Thanks again...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Guys, any invites for 2335 group!?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone invited? Please update..


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

How and where to find when was the last NSW invite with 65+5 for 233513? I could not find in Immitracker this information as the last update was way back in 2015/2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

anyone got invite fromNSW ?? 233512??
i see a lot of other group ppl geting invite yeaterday.. but none for mechanical group
.. any info??

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi mate,
I know many people 2335 group with 70+5 points and nobody got invite from NSW since Nov2017. So don´t rely on NSW, they are currently not interested in us.

Below is also an explanation why we don´t get invite for 189 subclass now with 70 points:
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...resident-in-australia-will-cut-migrant-intake


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I know many people 2335 group with 70+5 points and nobody got invite from NSW since Nov2017. So don´t rely on NSW, they are currently not interested in us.
> 
> Below is also an explanation why we don´t get invite for 189 subclass now with 70 points:
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...resident-in-australia-will-cut-migrant-intake


have applied eoi on 6 march with 70 points, 233512. i guess there is no other way except waiting for 189.. seems like will have hope only after july..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

sharv said:


> have applied eoi on 6 march with 70 points, 233512. i guess there is no other way except waiting for 189.. seems like will have hope only after july..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


In case it remains by 300/round after July, you will get invite around October. If more invites per round, you will get maybe in August. It´s my prediction..
My DOE is 08.02.2018 with 70 points for 233511


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ptera said:


> In case it remains by 300/round after July, you will get invite around October. If more invites per round, you will get maybe in August. It´s my prediction..
> 
> My DOE is 08.02.2018 with 70 points for 233511




Does the system differentiates between 233511, 12, 13 or all in 2335xx are considered one at the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Does the system differentiates between 233511, 12, 13 or all in 2335xx are considered one at the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It´s the same for 189 subclass but different for 190


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Does the system differentiates between 233511, 12, 13 or all in 2335xx are considered one at the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the purpose of occupation ceiling limit, 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers are the same. So, the system does not differentiate. Situation might be different for 190, though. Once again, its my opinion......


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just received invitation for 189
233512 with EOI updated to 75 points on 6th April

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Osi81 said:


> Just received invitation for 189
> 233512 with EOI updated to 75 points on 6th April
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats and all the best for rest of the process

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

any invites for 233512 today???
doe 6/3/18. 70 points

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> Just received invitation for 189
> 233512 with EOI updated to 75 points on 6th April
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


cingratulations bro! good luck for grant!!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

any update for 70 pointers 233512?? anyone got lucky ???

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi guys 
I have few questions regarding EA assessment for Professional Engineer or group 2335 Industrial, mechanical and production engineers.
I am looking to apply for a 189/190 or 186 visa. 

I have completed 4 year hons bachelors degree in mechanical engineering back in 2004. And completed 2 year part time masters in Mechanical Engineering in 2014.
I have not worked as engineer between 2004 and 2014 but started working as design engineer in 2014 for a company manufacturing attachments for heavy machinery as excavators etc.
I have contacted EA and was advised to follow appendix C on the MSA booklet as my undergraduate degree comes from non signatory country.

So i am looking advise to write CDR episodes:
I work in a design office and mostly do sustaining/adaptation tasks and support production. I do communicate with quality/warranty/sales/production departments regarding production and other relating issues on a daily basis.

I also do get involved in a projects and currently leading one. The project involves the overhaul of one mechanism hydraulic control system reducing the time/cost required to install and operate it. My task was to research/ source components, including valves, hoses and connectors, design of the mounting block and advising on manufacturing,material spec.I was testing and installing the new system on site, preparing manual and operating procedure.
Not sure regarding other 2 ones 
1. For my master thesis i designed medical stents and done CFD analysis to compare their performance. I have Implement mathematical equations using Ansys CFX and also had to develop Matlab code to perform some calculations for convergence etc.
2. I have done yellow belt lean six sigma project at current work place where had to lead a team and improve internal process. There was no engineering calculations involved as such but it involved mapping of current process, using of problem solving techniques to find root cause. remapping of process, creating instructions and training other staff, as a result there was substantial amount of engineering and other departments time saved.
3. I have also completed a number of structural analyses using FEA at current position to improve some of current products, validated results with hand calculations etc.
So wondering would i have any luck to be assessed as Professional Engineer 
thanks for reply and feedback


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

mntz said:


> Hi guys
> I have not worked as engineer between 2004 and 2014 but started working as design engineer in 2014 for a company manufacturing attachments for heavy machinery as excavators etc.


Hi. Just for information - what was your job until 2014?


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

EIMIC said:


> Hi. Just for information - what was your job until 2014?


it was not related to engineering at all. construction and sales.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Guys from 2335, pls post here whether you receive invite today.
Good luck!


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

in all threads all i see is 2613 IT and accounts guys having discussions and all updated. i wonder where all mechanical engineers are.. why all silent readers. i hope/wish more people get active here. another disappointing round for 233512. we all going through same rough rounds we can ease the anguish a bit by communicating more i guess....
233512, doe 7march18 with 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!




another disappointing round !! stay positive you have good points, you will get your invite in a round or two definitely. cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

silent readers allright  posted a question over a week ago not single answer


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

mntz said:


> silent readers allright  posted a question over a week ago not single answer




mate your question was related to cdr and i guess there are plenty of threads about it from where you can get help. your issue was not a simple one and need real expertise. as for me i dont have a clue about your question so did not replied , as its better to leave the matter rather than misguiding or confusing more. i think thats why you didnt got the reply from others too. i hope you find someone with that expertise related to EA and CDR. good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

No worries ☺ i am only at the beginning of the journey. 
Thanks


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

I believe that even 75 pointers didn´t get invite. It means there were probably no invites for 2335 at all…
Something weird is happening right now. If they keep 300/per round from July, there will be no chance for 70 pointers anymore.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

What will be the upper limit or slots/round by the end of this year for Mechanical Engineering guys? Any guesses?


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

hey guys, sorry if seems silly question but just wondering if the the outcome from EA as if PE,EA and ET influences the priority during invitation. For example wound a person assessed as PE with 65pts be higher up the ladder than other person assessed as EA or ET with 70pts or it doesn't matter? (2335 group).


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

It's based on the total points and anzsco code only. No other priorities. Cheers!


mntz said:


> hey guys, sorry if seems silly question but just wondering if the the outcome from EA as if PE,EA and ET influences the priority during invitation. For example wound a person assessed as PE with 65pts be higher up the ladder than other person assessed as EA or ET with 70pts or it doesn't matter? (2335 group).


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

csdhan said:


> What will be the upper limit or slots/round by the end of this year for Mechanical Engineering guys? Any guesses?




80 or 75 i guess, as they have not invited 75pointers in last round so even if they invite 233512, the number will be small and there will be a backlog of high pointers of 80 and 75. just a guess again, hope things change soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19




you guys might have read this! gives a lot of hope in this time of shrinking invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

sharv said:


> 80 or 75 i guess, as they have not invited 75pointers in last round so even if they invite 233512, the number will be small and there will be a backlog of high pointers of 80 and 75. just a guess again, hope things change soon.


Thanks! Time to brush up my English skills and lodge by year end then!


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

sharv said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an article somewhere, i think, that they will leave the same quota but will allow more from NZ in, so less slots for all the rest in grand picture.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Thanks! Time to brush up my English skills and lodge by year end then!




by the end of year i mean fy bro, not the year 2018. have been so caught up in all this invite and all that pre assumed you are talking about fy 2017-18 which is ending in july! if you talking about 2018 end it hopefully will take all 70 pointers and may b 65 from last year. 
picture regarding all this will be more clear in july, how much ppl they invite in a round. for now we can just hope for best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

sharv said:


> if you talking about 2018 end it hopefully will take all 70 pointers and may b 65 from last year.
> picture regarding all this will be more clear in july, how much ppl they invite in a round. for now we can just hope for best.


Thanks for the insight. I'm hoping to post EOI by 2018 year end, so next financial year. I hope all of you guys get your invites by then!eace:


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see someone thinking positively.

Things will become better for sure. Eagerly waiting for July.

__________________

Occupation - 233512 (Mechanical Engineering)

DOE 189 - 10th Feb,2018 - 70 Points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Nice to see someone thinking positively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






lets hope for the best!! do you have any idea about190?! when was last invite sent to 233512 with 70+5 points??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> lets hope for the best!! do you have any idea about190?! when was last invite sent to 233512 with 70+5 points??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, they've not sent a single invite this year to 233512.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> Nice to see someone thinking positively.
> 
> Things will become better for sure. Eagerly waiting for July.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

I have the same points 70 and DOE just two days before you on 08.Feb.
What do you think, do we have a chance after July?
If they continue to invite 300/round, what is your plan B?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> I have the same points 70 and DOE just two days before you on 08.Feb.
> What do you think, do we have a chance after July?
> If they continue to invite 300/round, what is your plan B?



My personal opinion is that the invites will increase to 1000 per round after July before dropping down again later next year. At that rate, we should probably get an invite in August.

300 invites per round is definitely not a sustainable number.


Plan B:

I will gain 5 extra points in December for experience 

I don't want to marry yet just to get extra 5 points, as many in the forum are suggesting


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> My personal opinion is that the invites will increase to 1000 per round after July before dropping down again later next year. At that rate, we should probably get an invite in August.
> 
> 300 invites per round is definitely not a sustainable number.
> 
> ...


I´m already married, so this plan is also not working for me))
Anyway, will get 5 points in March 2019 for experience.. But hope that until then we will get some good news! Good luck


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

So at this rate 80 will get an invite straight away, where as 70-75 will have waiting time for us?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

csdhan said:


> So at this rate 80 will get an invite straight away, where as 70-75 will have waiting time for us?




yes.. till july i guess for 70-75 pointers.. if they start giving bulk invites again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

anyone got invite today?? in another forum a guy reported an invite on 75 points doe 4 may. at least they are moving ..!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

i hope they clear all 75 in 8 june around and start inviting the pointers again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreza (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi, I have applied for CDR assessment as Industrial engineer and it has been a month. How long is the normal assessment taking these days?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Fast track or normal? Fast track is taking max of 60 days these days. If normal, then you can expect slightly more than this.


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi guys.... i got positive skill assessment as a Mechanical engineer... I completed my MBA in australia and now working as a manager from last 1 year. Can i claim 5 points for this australian full time work.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

airbatross said:


> I guess so. 70 is already very high for that group. I received invitation with 60 back in 14 September. Oh my..


Hi

Does any body got an outcome after May 2018.
In my case, I already have a positive outcome for my CDR 5 years ago.
But, I am waiting (15 weeks after fast track submission ) for outcome for a secondary legacy application for Relevant Skill assessment.

It 's been a long wait.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Good luck tonight everybody.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Good luck tonight everybody.


Will there be an invitation round tonight?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

DN7C said:


> Will there be an invitation round tonight?


There should be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> airbatross said:
> 
> 
> > I guess so. 70 is already very high for that group. I received invitation with 60 back in 14 September. Oh my..
> ...


It's too long for a fast track application, please contact EA with your case details, they normally reply with in a working day.


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Fast track or normal? Fast track is taking max of 60 days these days. If normal, then you can expect slightly more than this.


I have submitted my document to EA since 15/April/2018 & still Queed for Assessment...!!!!
My application wasn't under Fast track?


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Fast track or normal? Fast track is taking max of 60 days these days. If normal, then you can expect slightly more than this.





csdhan said:


> It's too long for a fast track application, please contact EA with your case details, they normally reply with in a working day.


I think nowadays is taking more time for assessment outcomes


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi guys don't forget to keep us updated! Hopefully many people will get their invitation tonight! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Any 70 pointer got invite for 23351?

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Any good news?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

majdielyyan said:


> I have submitted my document to EA since 15/April/2018 & still Queed for Assessment...!!!!
> My application wasn't under Fast track?


Did you select the fast track while applying and paid the extra money for it?


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

I would suggest to go for fast track as time is more worth than money. (Personal opinion)

Because in my case, even after submitting (fast track) the "assessment in Progress" state is displaying for last 2 months, that is from 9th May 2018 to till date (10 July 2018).

I am guessing that EA is more loaded and from April 2018 onward they are taking more time for both Normal processing as well as Fast track compared to previous year.


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Did you select the fast track while applying and paid the extra money for it?


Unfortunately; it was normal "not a fast track process".
As I was having information that majority of cases are taking almost the same duration for outcomes. :ranger::ranger:


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Did you select the fast track while applying and paid the extra money for it?





kumarmkumar666 said:


> I would suggest to go for fast track as time is more worth than money. (Personal opinion)
> 
> Because in my case, even after submitting (fast track) the "assessment in Progress" state is displaying for last 2 months, that is from 9th May 2018 to till date (10 July 2018).
> 
> I am guessing that EA is more loaded and from April 2018 onward they are taking more time for both Normal processing as well as Fast track compared to previous year.


Good they are showing Assessment in Progress, mine still not even opened..!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

No,it does not matter, as far as you have the points and date of effect.
Because invitation is a system generated and if you meet the points and you have positive skill assessment for EA, ET, PE or EM, then you meet the eligibility.

Good luck


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

majdielyyan said:


> Unfortunately; it was normal "not a fast track process".
> As I was having information that majority of cases are taking almost the same duration for outcomes. :ranger::ranger:


My fast track took exactly 1 week.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

I did contact EA twice, but just got a generic reply that your CO will contact you.
It's been 2 months for just Additional services via fast track.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

hey everybody,

Can we update our relevant employment document while we are waiting a EA officer contact?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kurca88 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> Can we update our relevant employment document while we are waiting a EA officer contact?


No, EA freezes the application once submitted. You have to wait till the EA contacts you for additional documents and only upload documents as requested by EA.

But you can contact EA directly if there are any mistakes in your application.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

csdhan said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> > hey everybody,
> ...


Thank u for ur quick reply. Till EA officer make a contact, my current job experiment increases and i want to change it with new document i took again from my company. As far as i understood, i should wait up to first contact?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Partner points under mechanical Engineering*

Hi,
I am a Btech in Mechanical Engineering 2003 passout and worked for 1 year in the same field after graduation. Now I am not working in that filed. I am looking for partner points under 189. Would EA consider my Engineering degree and 1 years experience from 15 years back and give me a positive assessment?? Please advise..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi,
> I am a Btech in Mechanical Engineering 2003 passout and worked for 1 year in the same field after graduation. Now I am not working in that filed. I am looking for partner points under 189. Would EA consider my Engineering degree and 1 years experience from 15 years back and give me a positive assessment?? Please advise..
> 
> Thanks
> Deepika


Hi,
you can assess only your degree and get positive assessment. For experience they would consider only from the last 10 years.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Partner points under mechanical Engineering*



kdpillai said:


> Hi,
> you can assess only your degree and get positive assessment. For experience they would consider only from the last 10 years.





Thanks for your response, Do we need experience for partner points , we just need a positive assessment right, what about CDR's how can we show the CDR's to EA


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your response, Do we need experience for partner points , we just need a positive assessment right, what about CDR's how can we show the CDR's to EA


You need to get a positive assessment of your degree. Are you working in the last 10 years in any other field. CDR either you can submit from your degree projects or from your work which needs to be unique.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> You need to get a positive assessment of your degree. Are you working in the last 10 years in any other field. CDR either you can submit from your degree projects or from your work which needs to be unique.


Yes, working as a market research manager for the past 10+ years and this is not in the list of occupations both 189 and 190. My partner has 70 points , I need 5 more as partner points so we can apply with 75 points..
Are you saying if I get a positive assessment of the degree its enough to get 5 partner points?? Also I can submit my degree projects and 1 year experience..


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Yes, working as a market research manager for the past 10+ years and this is not in the list of occupations both 189 and 190. My partner has 70 points , I need 5 more as partner points so we can apply with 75 points..
> Are you saying if I get a positive assessment of the degree its enough to get 5 partner points?? Also I can submit my degree projects and 1 year experience..


Yes positive assessment of your degree with CDR is enough to claim 5 points provided you satisfy other criteria. 1 year experience would not be considered as it was outside the last 10 years. but you can show projects from that experience to write your CDR.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Yes positive assessment of your degree with CDR is enough to claim 5 points provided you satisfy other criteria. 1 year experience would not be considered as it was outside the last 10 years. but you can show projects from that experience to write your CDR.


What is the other criteria you mentioned, are you talking about PTE / IELTS scores being min 6 or 7.. 
I am not worried about English scores, I am confident we can get the required in that


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> What is the other criteria you mentioned, are you talking about PTE / IELTS scores being min 6 or 7..
> I am not worried about English scores, I am confident we can get the required in that


Yes you need PTE/IELTS to submit to EA and also you need to be under 45 years of age. If you are confident please give your PTE right away and submit to EA for assessment as already EA is taking so long for assessment now a days..


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Yes you need PTE/IELTS to submit to EA and also you need to be under 45 years of age. If you are confident please give your PTE right away and submit to EA for assessment as already EA is taking so long for assessment now a days..




Do we need PTE for assessment,, I thought PTE can be written after the assessment as well before applying for the EOI




Please confirm


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Do we need PTE for assessment,, I thought PTE can be written after the assessment as well before applying for the EOI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you need PTE or IELTS for EA assessment. You require IELTS 6 or PTE 50 in all to apply for assessment.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Yes you need PTE or IELTS for EA assessment. You require IELTS 6 or PTE 50 in all to apply for assessment.


Hi , I was just going through EA assessment list of documents..
1. Under which category should we apply ,, is it under CDR patway
2. Looks like we need to submit the resume, if we don't have any exp in mechanical for past 10 years,, submitting the present market research manager resume ..would it effect the outcome
3. Also looks like we need to submit a CDP - Can we still say, I attended seminars on mechanical engineering and reading books in mechanical eng though we are not working in that field anymore 

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi , I was just going through EA assessment list of documents..
> 1. Under which category should we apply ,, is it under CDR patway
> 2. Looks like we need to submit the resume, if we don't have any exp in mechanical for past 10 years,, submitting the present market research manager resume ..would it effect the outcome
> 3. Also looks like we need to submit a CDP - Can we still say, I attended seminars on mechanical engineering and reading books in mechanical eng though we are not working in that field anymore
> ...


hi,
1. Yes you need to apply under CDR pathway.
2. It may or maynot affect the outcome as it depends on the EA. if the CDR matches with the mechanical engineering i dont think it affects the outcome. it is possible either you get PE or ET.
3. for CPD - you can show seminars and trainings but not sure about reading books.

hope it helps.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


You should check EA booklet for your university accreditation validation. If you have to use CDR path, you should prepare 3 career episodes and other documents. 
Good luck.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> hi,
> 1. Yes you need to apply under CDR pathway.
> 2. It may or maynot affect the outcome as it depends on the EA. if the CDR matches with the mechanical engineering i dont think it affects the outcome. it is possible either you get PE or ET.
> 3. for CPD - you can show seminars and trainings but not sure about reading books.
> ...




Yes, your response is helpful,, 
For point #2 - would it create any problem for partner points if we get a ET instead of PE or anything is fine and all we need is a positive assessment

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Yes, your response is helpful,,
> For point #2 - would it create any problem for partner points if we get a ET instead of PE or anything is fine and all we need is a positive assessment
> 
> Thanks
> Deepika


as long as you get PE or ET no issues as both are in OL and qualified for 189 Visa.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kdpillai said:


> as long as you get PE or ET no issues as both are in OL and qualified for 189 Visa.


The problem is that ET´s have normally less places and more and more people are assessed as ET. It means competition is harder. It´s better to try to get assessment as PE.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Ptera said:


> The problem is that ET´s have normally less places and more and more people are assessed as ET. It means competition is harder. It´s better to try to get assessment as PE.


Again, this is for partner points,, so I am guessing it shouldn't matter


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> hi,
> 1. Yes you need to apply under CDR pathway.
> 2. It may or maynot affect the outcome as it depends on the EA. if the CDR matches with the mechanical engineering i dont think it affects the outcome. it is possible either you get PE or ET.
> 3. for CPD - you can show seminars and trainings but not sure about reading books.
> ...


You can read thru one of 4 options available for engineers that is Engineering Manager, Professional Engineer, Engineering Associate, Engineering Technologist.

I believe you may come under Engineeriing Manager category, provided that you have all the skillset as per the MSA booklet.

Be attentive while reading the skillset for Engineering Manager, Easy said than done


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> You can read thru one of 4 options available for engineers that is Engineering Manager, Professional Engineer, Engineering Associate, Engineering Technologist.
> 
> I believe you may come under Engineeriing Manager category, provided that you have all the skillset as per the MSA booklet.
> 
> Be attentive while reading the skillset for Engineering Manager, Easy said than done



Thanks for your response
Why do you think I might come under Engineering manager, my Btech in Mechanical is 15 yrs back + I have MBA in marketing 12 years back,, I have 1 yrs of exp in Mechanical after my Btech. Since after my MBA, I am working as a Market research analyst and for the past few years I am a market research manager.. So my career grew in marketing.
Why do you think I will fall under Engineering Manager,, Can you please help me understand..

One more question - Does the CPD's have to be latest like most recent certificates or can they be 10 yrs back too 


P.S - I only need this assessment for partner points

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your response
> Why do you think I might come under Engineering manager, my Btech in Mechanical is 15 yrs back + I have MBA in marketing 12 years back,, I have 1 yrs of exp in Mechanical after my Btech. Since after my MBA, I am working as a Market research analyst and for the past few years I am a market research manager.. So my career grew in marketing.
> Why do you think I will fall under Engineering Manager,, Can you please help me understand..
> 
> ...


Your CPD has to include professional information after your education. Send me your email ID in pm, I will mail you a format.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

itspuneetv said:


> Your CPD has to include professional information after your education. Send me your email ID in pm, I will mail you a format.




Thanks ,, What is the difference between fast track and normal track.
Is this fast track is for assessment as a whole or CDR.. What does this mean at all


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> itspuneetv said:
> 
> 
> > Your CPD has to include professional information after your education. Send me your email ID in pm, I will mail you a format.
> ...


Fast track is a process by which your application would be processed much faster than the normal process time. But now a days even fast process is taking around a month time


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys, for EA is Provisional Degree certificate enough for EA? 
I'm in the process of applying for my wife and we realized we had only this now and have to apply fresh for Original Degree. Anybody applied with a provisional degree?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys, for EA is Provisional Degree certificate enough for EA?
> I'm in the process of applying for my wife and we realized we had only this now and have to apply fresh for Original Degree. Anybody applied with a provisional degree?


You need to have original degree certificate. You can apply with provisional but in any case they will ask for it. So to avoid delay better to apply with original certificate


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Need CDR help - Any companies*

Hi All,
I need help with CDR , CPD and summary. Any one with good experience with any groups / companies providing this help..Please suggest

Thanks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I need help with CDR , CPD and summary. Any one with good experience with any groups / companies providing this help..Please suggest
> 
> Thanks


Not recommended. People had very bad experiences with this.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> ;14581988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


I need to as I did mechanical engineering in 2003 and since then I have been in marketing and have no clue or remember anything in mechanical. 
I just need positive assessment for partner points...


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> I need to as I did mechanical engineering in 2003 and since then I have been in marketing and have no clue or remember anything in mechanical.
> I just need positive assessment for partner points...


Better to do on your own rather than risk getting caught for plagiarism. the main aim of CDR is to show your own work rather than showing what you would have done written by others.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Better to do on your own rather than risk getting caught for plagiarism. the main aim of CDR is to show your own work rather than showing what you would have done written by others.


It can be just academic projects done in 2003 correct. I only need 5 points for partner visa. I have no exp in mechanical field except for 1 year in 2004..
How can we check for plagiarism...?? is there a way


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> It can be just academic projects done in 2003 correct. I only need 5 points for partner visa. I have no exp in mechanical field except for 1 year in 2004..
> How can we check for plagiarism...?? is there a way


Yes you can pick 3 projects or cases in your academics and write a career episodes on them for qualification assessment only, which is enough for spouse points. While in CPD you have to show that you have been updating yourself after graduation till now in your field, only need to submit a table with learnings undertaken, no need of proofs for CPD.

EA uses Turnitin for plagiarism checks and constantly updates it with the CDRs it receives too. So anything taken word to word from other's CDRs or any internet sources will be easily picked up by them and you will be asked to justify, if not satisfied they'll ban you for 1 year and report to DHA. If you assign a third party to do it for you, you never know whether the work they provided is genuine or not, there are numerous cases on this site where people got plagiarism complaints from EA.

Writecheck is the plagiarism check site that one should use if they are ready to pay money and be at peace for CDRs as it is by the same company as Turnitin and checks it against the same database.


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello All,
I'm trying to find answers all over the internet but couldn't find any. I believe you kind people might be able to help me.
My Profile: Engineer - Mechanical - Graduated in 2007 Cognizant - Test Engineer - 2yrs 10 months
MBA - Full time - 2 years Wipro - Presales Manager - 3years, 3 months Wipro - Business Development Manager role - 3yrs
I'm very confused which skill code and where should I get my skill assessed. I want to get my skills assessed successfully. Some people are saying me to go to EA - CDR, some are saying to go for ACS. I'm very confused. Basically, I have zero experience in Mechanical field.
I'm working in Melbourne for 1year 1 month now as Business Development Manager role.
Please help to resolve my queries.
Thanks,


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

*Few Queries (Mechanical Engineer)*

Hello experts

This thread is helping me continuously ever since I have taken the decision of PR.

I have two queries which are given below:

1)	Is there any hope for me to get an invitation any time before 11th April 2019 invitation round as I will going to lose 5 points in the 1st week of April 2019? (Requesting you to see my current status below)
2)	Should I also consider other option/s apart from 189 and 190 (NSW & VIC)? (please suggest if 489 is more appropriate for me considering the current scenario as well)

Your suggestions in this regard would be highly appreciated.



ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer

(Current Point Breakdown: Age: 30, Experience: 15, English: 10, Qualification: 15…..Total: 70)

IELTS 2nd Attempt: (17th July 2017) Competent 
EA Assessment Submitted: 2nd October 2017
EA Positive Outcome: 15th November 2017.
PTE 3rd Attempt: (28th July 2018) Proficient L 65 R 66 S 68 W 69 (I believe, I have already reached to my limit)
EOI Lodged: 29th July 2018 (1. 189 with 70 points, 2. 190 with 75 Points (NSW), 3. 190 with 75 Points (VIC))


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Hello experts
> 
> This thread is helping me continuously ever since I have taken the decision of PR.
> 
> ...


what is your DOE of EOI?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello Dear,

It is 29th July 2018


ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer

(Current Point Breakdown: Age: 30, Experience: 15, English: 10, Qualification: 15…..Total: 70)

IELTS 2nd Attempt: (17th July 2017) Competent 
EA Assessment Submitted: 2nd October 2017
EA Positive Outcome: 15th November 2017.
PTE 3rd Attempt: (28th July 2018) Proficient L 65 R 66 S 68 W 69 (I believe, I have already reached to my limit)
EOI Lodged: 29th July 2018 (1. 189 with 70 points, 2. 190 with 75 Points (NSW), 3. 190 with 75 Points (VIC))


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Hello experts
> 
> This thread is helping me continuously ever since I have taken the decision of PR.
> 
> ...





It all depends on the number of invites DoHA decides to send to mech engineers.

As per my estimate, for you to get an invite before April, DoHA must start inviting 120-140 mech/prod engineers per month.

At present, that number is 17-20.


I've got no idea about 190-VIC.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot dear for me giving a hope.

70 pointers are in the queue since oct/nov 2017 if I am not wrong. Also, I am finding no idea what is the approximate number who are in the queue. Does anybody have any idea?


ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer

(Current Point Breakdown: Age: 30, Experience: 15, English: 10, Qualification: 15…..Total: 70)

IELTS 2nd Attempt: (17th July 2017) Competent 
EA Assessment Submitted: 2nd October 2017
EA Positive Outcome: 15th November 2017.
PTE 3rd Attempt: (28th July 2018) Proficient L 65 R 66 S 68 W 69 (I believe, I have already reached to my limit)
EOI Lodged: 29th July 2018 (1. 189 with 70 points, 2. 190 with 75 Points (NSW), 3. 190 with 75 Points (VIC))


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Kudos to you! 
I'm waiting for the same (190nsw) with just 65 points.. Seeing that you haven't recieved yours with 75, it's not looking good for me... But as I'm seeing the trend, they're taking 75 pointers now. I guess you'll get yours on 11th August...  
Don't worry 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot dear for giving me hope.....

I am praying for you so that you can, as well, find a way out sometime soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks..  
Just keep us posted.. 


nsleamon said:


> Thanks a lot dear for giving me hope.....
> 
> I am praying for you so that you can, as well, find a way out sometime soon. Thanks again.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Thanks a lot dear for me giving a hope.
> 
> 70 pointers are in the queue since oct/nov 2017 if I am not wrong. Also, I am finding no idea what is the approximate number who are in the queue. Does anybody have any idea?
> 
> ...



As per my analysis, no. of EOI's submitted per month for 233512 are:

75 points: 48
70 points: 78


That leaves you somewhere around 700th in the queue.

_________________________

233512 (mechanical engineer)

189: 70 pts (10/02/2018)
NSW: 75 pts (10/02/2018)


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Kudos to you!
> I'm waiting for the same (190nsw) with just 65 points.. Seeing that you haven't recieved yours with 75, it's not looking good for me... But as I'm seeing the trend, they're taking 75 pointers now. I guess you'll get yours on 11th August...
> Don't worry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



NSW taking mech engineers with 75 points?
Do you know somebody who got an invite? If yes, please share..

_________________________

233512 (mechanical engineer)

189: 70 pts (10/02/2018)
NSW: 75 pts (10/02/2018)


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

How. Did you get to those numbers may I know !?


imprincek said:


> As per my analysis, no. of EOI's submitted per month for 233512 are:
> 
> 75 points: 48
> 70 points: 78
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

imprincek said:


> NSW taking mech engineers with 75 points?
> Do you know somebody who got an invite? If yes, please share..
> 
> _________________________
> ...


I don't know particularly about nsw but normally I said.. Sorry but I don't exactly Know which state.. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> How. Did you get to those numbers may I know !?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Went to this spreadsheet and did some maths..

https://goo.gl/FGXxAE


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Do you happen to know anything about 489 Tasmania visa? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

@ imprincek

Thanks a lot for the analysis. I really appreciate your effort dear.

But one thing is that all 75/80 pointers till June 2018 have already been invited according to the result of July 2018 if I am not wrong. So, I think that the main candidates for getting invitations are of 70 pointers in most cases. Please correct me if I am wrong.......


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

nsleamon said:


> @ imprincek
> 
> Thanks a lot for the analysis. I really appreciate your effort dear.
> 
> But one thing is that all 75/80 pointers till June 2018 have already been invited according to the result of July 2018 if I am not wrong. So, I think that the main candidates for getting invitations are of 70 pointers in most cases. Please correct me if I am wrong.......


I think 70 pointers will be cleared upto nov this year at the end of current financial year. 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks dear.....

My biggest concerned is my age point which is going to be reduced after the 1st week of April 2019. If no positive news shows up by this time, I will be thrown out of track again.

Finger crossed......


ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer

(Current Point Breakdown: Age: 30, Experience: 15, English: 10, Qualification: 15…..Total: 70)

IELTS 2nd Attempt: (17th July 2017) Competent 
EA Assessment Submitted: 2nd October 2017
EA Positive Outcome: 15th November 2017.
PTE 3rd Attempt: (28th July 2018) Proficient L 65 R 66 S 68 W 69 (I believe, I have already reached to my limit)
EOI Lodged: 29th July 2018 (1. 189 with 70 points, 2. 190 with 75 Points (NSW), 3. 190 with 75 Points (VIC))


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Thanks dear.....
> 
> My biggest concerned is my age point which is going to be reduced after the 1st week of April 2019. If no positive news shows up by this time, I will be thrown out of track again.
> 
> ...


Can i know ask you something? I want to know if EA asked you for all the salary slips for your jobs..? And also that did they contact all employers? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

nsleamon said:


> Thanks dear.....
> 
> My biggest concerned is my age point which is going to be reduced after the 1st week of April 2019. If no positive news shows up by this time, I will be thrown out of track again.
> 
> ...


When you cross 33 then only you points will reduc 05. So u have still 03 yrs.l if ur 30 now

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Please see the answers below:

1) Pay Slips: I've provided 3 payslips per year.....Later on, no additional requirements were asked....
2) Contact with employers: NO (as far as I know....if such case had happened, I would have informed later on)....

My understanding: If someone provides the third party documents properly, such as Tax documents and bank statements, they don't usually verify an employment proof from the employer.....


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> When you cross 33 then only you points will reduc 05. So u have still 03 yrs.l if ur 30 now
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk



I will cross 33 after 7th April 2019.

My age point is 30.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

The reason why I asked you this honestly is because I have 2 years of experience but here they don't provide any slips or anything... If I had known that I'd be needing them, I would've done something... We get out salary on hand... 


nsleamon said:


> Please see the answers below:
> 
> 1) Pay Slips: I've provided 3 payslips per year.....Later on, no additional requirements were asked....
> 2) Contact with employers: NO (as far as I know....if such case had happened, I would have informed later on)....
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Gaurav3773 said:


> The reason why I asked you this honestly is because I have 2 years of experience but here they don't provide any slips or anything... If I had known that I'd be needing them, I would've done something... We get out salary on hand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If you are on a process to be assisted, I would like to suggest you prepare some pay ships (three for each year at least) in the meantime mentioning that your salary is provided "by hand" so that you can provide these as soon as these will be demanded. Moreover, these will be required, if not now, during further visa processing as far as I know.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay then.. I'll have to try coz as far as u know, there's no such system here.. Still, I'll have to figure out something.. Still thank you..


nsleamon said:


> If you are on a process to be assisted, I would like to suggest you prepare some pay ships (three for each year at least) in the meantime mentioning that your salary is provided "by hand" so that you can provide these as soon as these will be demanded. Moreover, these will be required, if not now, during further visa processing as far as I know.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> I think 70 pointers will be cleared upto nov this year at the end of current financial year.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


I would love that to happen. But what makes you think that?


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

imprincek said:


> I would love that to happen. But what makes you think that?


70 pointers pending since last dec. So as per the current trend with 32 invites all 75 pointers will be cleared till Dec-18. After dec the backlog of all non pro rata will be finished then the normal quota of mechanical which will be 108 will be restored. So my guess within 06 months with this all 70 will be cleared. Till dec18. Same as last year but all this depends on no of invitations.. Likely it will follow more or less the same as last yr

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> 70 pointers pending since last dec. So as per the current trend with 32 invites all 75 pointers will be cleared till Dec-18. After dec the backlog of all non pro rata will be finished then the normal quota of mechanical which will be 108 will be restored. So my guess within 06 months with this all 70 will be cleared. Till dec18. Same as last year but all this depends on no of invitations.. Likely it will follow more or less the same as last yr
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


Lets hope for the best.....https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> 70 pointers pending since last dec. So as per the current trend with 32 invites all 75 pointers will be cleared till Dec-18. After dec the backlog of all non pro rata will be finished then the normal quota of mechanical which will be 108 will be restored. So my guess within 06 months with this all 70 will be cleared. Till dec18. Same as last year but all this depends on no of invitations.. Likely it will follow more or less the same as last yr
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


I don't wanna sound pessimistic, but I'll tell you what the numbers say:

Right now there is a backlog of 49 days for 75 pointers.
Every month 48 EOI's are submitted with 75 points for our occupation.
Most probably, 34 invites per month will come till December.
That would leave a backlog of 100 invites for 75 pointers on 11th December.


DoHA have said that the 189 program numbers for this year will be the same as last program year, which is 15,600.

Now by December, DoHA would have sent 10,000 invites. That leaves them with 5,600 invites to be sent in 7 months. 
Or 800 invites per month.

Assuming that by December Non-pro rata backlog would get exhausted, only 245 new non-pro rata invites will get an invite per month, and the rest will go to pro-rata.
Hence after December, pro-rata invites will increase to 555.

Now, in the last round, only 9.4% pro-rata invites were sent to mech engineers.
Calculating proportionally, the invites in December for 233512 will increase to 52 per month.

Now like I said, every month 48 EOI's are submitted with 75 points. Add to that a backlog of 100 EOI's.

At that rate, the 75 pointers backlog will continue to be, and 70 pointers will have no chance of getting invited this FY.

Having said that, things have never been more unpredictable, and I would love to be proved wrong.

______________________

Mechanical Engineer (233512)
189 - 70 points 
DOE: 10/02/2018


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

imprincek said:


> I don't wanna sound pessimistic, but I'll tell you what the numbers say:
> 
> Right now there is a backlog of 49 days for 75 pointers.
> Every month 48 EOI's are submitted with 75 points for our occupation.
> ...


Your calculation seems to be correct.. Its very difficult to get an invite now with 65 and 70 points 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

imprincek said:


> I don't wanna sound pessimistic, but I'll tell you what the numbers say:
> 
> Right now there is a backlog of 49 days for 75 pointers.
> Every month 48 EOI's are submitted with 75 points for our occupation.
> ...


I think you are not considering the ceilings last year 50 % of 2200 were filled for mechanical.. With ur invite figures there will be only 499 invites in this current FY. which is not as per the last year which was more than 1100.
The invite figure will be 108 after December 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> I don't wanna sound pessimistic, but I'll tell you what the numbers say:
> 
> Right now there is a backlog of 49 days for 75 pointers.
> Every month 48 EOI's are submitted with 75 points for our occupation.
> ...


Buddy, I believe it´s too pesimistic what you wrote.. 
How do you know that 48 EOI´s with 75 points are lodged per month? For me it´s too much.. If it would be the case the backlog of 75 pointers would already be huge back in April.. 
In addition, to think that all future rounds for pro-rata will be like the last round is also too pesimistic!! I have the same DOI like you with 70 points, so let´s hope for the best! As I said, what you wrote is very very pesimistic bro!!;-)


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Buddy, I believe it´s too pesimistic what you wrote..
> How do you know that 48 EOI´s with 75 points are lodged per month? For me it´s too much.. If it would be the case the backlog of 75 pointers would already be huge back in April..
> In addition, to think that all future rounds for pro-rata will be like the last round is also too pesimistic!! I have the same DOI like you with 70 points, so let´s hope for the best! As I said, what you wrote is very very pesimistic bro!!;-)


Yaa....You are r8.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can please someone answer me about this? 
What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Can please someone answer me about this?
> What if I already have my assessment done for my bachelor's degree and then now I'm thinking of master's degree too.. Do I need to get assessed again after completing my master's too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Unless you did your masters in Australia, I don't think it will have any effect on your points. So why to get your Master's assessed?


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Unless you did your masters in Australia, I don't think it will have any effect on your points. So why to get your Master's assessed?


Yes. Not for points but if i apply for just job later on after studying, they'll ask for my EA certification yes? 
And yes, I'm talking about getting master's from Australia itself... 
So I won't have to get assessed again? Can I lodge a secondary application for that? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Buddy, I believe it´s too pesimistic what you wrote..
> How do you know that 48 EOI´s with 75 points are lodged per month? For me it´s too much.. If it would be the case the backlog of 75 pointers would already be huge back in April..
> In addition, to think that all future rounds for pro-rata will be like the last round is also too pesimistic!! I have the same DOI like you with 70 points, so let´s hope for the best! As I said, what you wrote is very very pesimistic bro!!;-)



Its simple maths..

Last 70 points invite was on 18th April.
From 18th April to 11th July, only 75 pointers were invited with the EOI cutoff date for 11th July round being 19th June.

99 invites were sent during this 62 day period. All invites were to 75+ pointers.

Hence, number of invites sent to 75+ pointers per month = 99/62*30 = 48


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Its simple maths..
> 
> Last 70 points invite was on 18th April.
> From 18th April to 11th July, only 75 pointers were invited with the EOI cutoff date for 11th July round being 19th June.
> ...



In my opinion, this calculation is not sufficient enough to give us a concrete conclusion because the number of days (62 days) that we are considering is relatively very smaller compared to a complete year. And yaa, we should avoid forecasting, at least until the 11th August result is published, as this is making us misguided and tensed.

Let's hope for the best dear.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> In my opinion, this calculation is not sufficient enough to give us a concrete conclusion because the number of days (62 days) that we are considering is relatively very smaller compared to a complete year. And yaa, we should avoid forecasting, at least until the 11th August result is published, as this is making us misguided and tensed.
> 
> Let's hope for the best dear.....:fingerscrossed:


Truth will always be truth, regardless of lack of understanding, disbelief or ignorance.

All the best everybody.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> Yes. Not for points but if i apply for just job later on after studying, they'll ask for my EA certification yes?
> And yes, I'm talking about getting master's from Australia itself...
> So I won't have to get assessed again? Can I lodge a secondary application for that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


For jobs in Australia, skill assessment is not a criterion.
Once the assessment is done, then only oversearseas Ph.D and experience can be assessed by EA in relation to your old assessment. If you want to make your highest qualification as Masters, then you may have to start the process all again.

Cheers!


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

csdhan said:


> For jobs in Australia, skill assessment is not a criterion.
> Once the assessment is done, then only oversearseas Ph.D and experience can be assessed by EA in relation to your old assessment. If you want to make your highest qualification as Masters, then you may have to start the process all again.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for the reply... 
And yes, I want to make master's as my highest qualification. So by again you mean I need to make CDR's and everything again, from scratch? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

And you said "you may have to". How sure are you about this? Coz if I need to do everything from scratch, that wouldn't be a wise move! 


csdhan said:


> For jobs in Australia, skill assessment is not a criterion.
> Once the assessment is done, then only oversearseas Ph.D and experience can be assessed by EA in relation to your old assessment. If you want to make your highest qualification as Masters, then you may have to start the process all again.
> 
> Cheers!


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> And you said "you may have to". How sure are you about this? Coz if I need to do everything from scratch, that wouldn't be a wise move!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


There is no advantage that I see with this but it's your wish. Anyways, if you already have a positive assessment in hand, then you can go to your account and see the options available under previous assessment. Only additional Ph.D and work experience is available there. I cross checked my account already and commented.

Now as with any suggestion in this forum, it's only a help extended to the best of one's knowledge. You can't base your decisions based on what somebody says here as nobody is an immigration agent. So either contact an agent who will see lots of cases like yours or contact EA directly over phone or email and they'll suitably reply to your satisfaction.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

csdhan said:


> There is no advantage that I see with this but it's your wish. Anyways, if you already have a positive assessment in hand, then you can go to your account and see the options available under previous assessment. Only additional Ph.D and work experience is available there. I cross checked my account already and commented.
> 
> Now as with any suggestion in this forum, it's only a help extended to the best of one's knowledge. You can't base your decisions based on what somebody says here as nobody is an immigration agent. So either contact an agent who will see lots of cases like yours or contact EA directly over phone or email and they'll suitably reply to your satisfaction.


No if you say you Ave cross checked, it would be true... I get it what you're saying. I'll keep your suggestion in my mind for sure. And again, thanks a ton for helping out, means a lot..  
Anyway, I'll let you know of a decision  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Gaurav3773 said:


> No if you say you Ave cross checked, it would be true... I get it what you're saying. I'll keep your suggestion in my mind for sure. And again, thanks a ton for helping out, means a lot..
> Anyway, I'll let you know of a decision
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Just drop a mail to EA regarding this. They'll normally reply within 2-3 working days.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

I did... I haven't got any reply from them. I guess it's two days already! Let's see if they do write back!


csdhan said:


> Just drop a mail to EA regarding this. They'll normally reply within 2-3 working days.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Its simple maths..
> 
> Last 70 points invite was on 18th April.
> From 18th April to 11th July, only 75 pointers were invited with the EOI cutoff date for 11th July round being 19th June.
> ...


I guess , the 99 no of invites, with 75 points would not only for Mech Engineers, But for other pro-rata occupation too.

Hence, I believe that, there would be less than 48 EOI (As mentioned above)
with mech engineer. I hope so, because I am a 65 point poor applicant.


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys

I glad to said i got my grant just few days ago  a 190 one

The application of the visa was made through my wife, who is an industrial engineer and I am a mechanical engineer.

And I would like to know if I need some kind of accreditation or certificate to be able to work as a mechanical engineer, I ask this because in the application of the visa my professional points were not claimed.

I thinking in work as a drafter person.

thanks in advance.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

HervyES said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I glad to said i got my grant just few days ago  a 190 one
> 
> ...


I think other than Queensland, most states don't require registration to work in engineering jobs. Which state sponsored you for 190 and the timeline?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

HervyES said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I glad to said i got my grant just few days ago  a 190 one
> 
> ...


Hello HervyES

Would you please share your point breakdown? And, from which state you have got the invitation?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> Its simple maths..
> 
> Last 70 points invite was on 18th April.
> From 18th April to 11th July, only 75 pointers were invited with the EOI cutoff date for 11th July round being 19th June.
> ...


Buddy, I must agree you´re better in maths than me.. 
Can you pls calculate when we will get our invites (70 pointers DOI February) based on below information from ISCAH:

DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Buddy, I must agree you´re better in maths than me..
> Can you pls calculate when we will get our invites (70 pointers DOI February) based on below information from ISCAH:
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah



If DoHA starts inviting 60% pro-ratas from 11th AUG round, then mechanical engineers will get 120 invites per month. (10% of 60% of 2000).

By that rate, all 70 pointers having a DOE before March will get invited by 11th December.

However, I believe that after December, the total invites per month will decrease to 800, and only 50 mechanical engineers will receive invites per month, 
That means only the 75 pointers will get invited after December.

If everything goes right, you and I should get an invite by November or December this year with 70 points.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> If DoHA starts inviting 60% pro-ratas from 11th AUG round, then mechanical engineers will get 120 invites per month. (10% of 60% of 2000).
> 
> By that rate, all 70 pointers having a DOE before March will get invited by 11th December.
> 
> ...


Nice calculations! In case of 1300 invites/month, do you see any chance to be invited?
What do you think, how many 70 pointers are in the system between November and February?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Nice calculations! In case of 1300 invites/month, do you see any chance to be invited?
> What do you think, how many 70 pointers are in the system between November and February?


If invites are 1300 per month starting from 11th August, then you will get an invite in March next year.

There are around 200 EOI's with 70 points between 23rd November and 10th Feb. (233512 EOI's)


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Nice calculations! In case of 1300 invites/month, do you see any chance to be invited?
> What do you think, how many 70 pointers are in the system between November and February?


What is your doe??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

sharv said:


> What is your doe??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


08.Feb. with 70 points.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

HervyES said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I glad to said i got my grant just few days ago  a 190 one
> 
> ...


Younow have the right to work as a PR, Congrats,
No need for any accredition, atleae you can can be hored as a desiigner froma consulting company like hays, Randstad etc

All the best.

By the which state you got your PR, IF VIctoria or NSW then your chances are bright to get a job soon


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

csdhan said:


> i think other than queensland, most states don't require registration to work in engineering jobs. Which state sponsored you for 190 and the timeline?


I got the invitation form ACT :d

My time line is as fallow.

EOI: 21/12/2016
ACT Aplication: 21/07/2017
Invitation: 7/02/2018
Visa Aplication: 27/03/2018
CO Contact: 22/06/2018
Submit Medicals: 27/06/2018
Visa Grant: 28/07/2018


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Younow have the right to work as a PR, Congrats,
> No need for any accredition, atleae you can can be hored as a desiigner froma consulting company like hays, Randstad etc
> 
> All the best.
> ...


From ACT


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

nsleamon said:


> Hello HervyES
> 
> Would you please share your point breakdown? And, from which state you have got the invitation?


Sure i got 55 points plus 5 from ACT nomination.

And my time line as fallow:

My time line is as fallow.

EOI: 21/12/2016
ACT Aplication: 21/07/2017
Invitation: 7/02/2018
Visa Aplication: 27/03/2018
CO Contact: 22/06/2018
Submit Medicals: 27/06/2018
Visa Grant: 28/07/2018


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Any hope for me at 70 points? My DOE is 25th May 2018.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

itspuneetv said:


> Any hope for me at 70 points? My DOE is 25th May 2018.



Total invites per month will probably decrease after December and so will the chances of 70 pointers getting invited. 
With your DOE, you are looking at a very long wait.
You should try to get 5 more points.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

does anybody having 70 points get an invitation today?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Invited..
233512.. Mechanical Engineer..
70 Points.. DOE 29.11.17

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Itzmemayz said:


> Invited..
> 233512.. Mechanical Engineer..
> 70 Points.. DOE 29.11.17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! 
It looks like 70 pointers were invited at least until approx. 03.12.2017


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

That was something we all needed .! A huge round! I hope they continue this trend..
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Congrats to all who are invited. Well, please don't forget to withdraw the state nomination champs, which could act as a lifeline for the ppl who are in waiting list.

And, also please keep us in your prayers so that we can see the sunshine as well.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Guys, any rough idea how many people are waiting with 70 points from December to February? Unfortunately, with monthly invitation rounds the query of 70 pointers will be cleared slower than with fortnight rounds..


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

*Imprineck* once stated in this group that there are 48 numbers of 75 pointers and 78 numbers of 70 pointers are included in each month. So, around 234 mechanical engineers are in the queue during this time frame. And he is correct I think.
@Ptera, what is your DOE for 489 SA application? I am also considering to apply in this category because my chances are really slim for 189 (70 points||DOE: 29th July 2018).


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

nsleamon said:


> *Imprineck* once stated in this group that there are 48 numbers of 75 pointers and 78 numbers of 70 pointers are included in each month. So, around 234 mechanical engineers are in the queue during this time frame. And he is correct I think.
> @Ptera, what is your DOE for 489 SA application? I am also considering to apply in this category because my chances are really slim for 189 (70 points||DOE: 29th July 2018).


@nsleamon, just a slight correction that there are no 75 pointers waiting for this time frame (Dec-Feb). But they will come in one month (48 people) on top of approx.160 of 70 pointers if your figures are correct..

I applied with 70+10 on 15th July. But there is no more option now for Industrial and Mech Engineers for high points category for SA.. Only for Production Engineers I believe.
What is your occupation?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Ptera said:


> @nsleamon, just a slight correction that there are no 75 pointers waiting for this time frame (Dec-Feb). But they will come in one month (48 people) on top of approx.160 of 70 pointers if your figures are correct..
> 
> I applied with 70+10 on 15th July. But there is no more option now for Industrial and Mech Engineers for high points category for SA.. Only for Production Engineers I believe.
> What is your occupation?


Mechanical Engineer.


Yaa...This option also becomes closed for me. But I think you will not be affected by this change? 

Anyway, I think you will get 189 invitation within the next 2 rounds if 113/round invitations continue to happen. Best of luck.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Can anyone suggest the number of 70 pts applicant from 3-Dec-17 till now?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

SLO said:


> Can anyone suggest the number of 70 pts applicant from 3-Dec-17 till now?


No. of people in myimmitracker*10 will be a good estimate I guess. Assuming 1 in 10 adds their case there.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys following are my EOI details,

ANZSCO - 233512

Points - 75 (189)

EOI DOE - 13-08-2018

I'm expecting an invite next month as per present trends, do I need to worry about anything?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

SLO said:


> Can anyone suggest the number of 70 pts applicant from 3-Dec-17 till now?


I am one, 22nd Dec.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

7 march 18 
70 points 189
I guess from december to march there are aprrox 250 people.( including 75 pointers between 11 augst and 11 sep)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys following are my EOI details,
> 
> ANZSCO - 233512
> 
> ...


I dont think you need tp worry anything, you will be celebrating on 11 sep for sure..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

nsleamon said:


> Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> 
> Yaa...This option also becomes closed for me. But I think you will not be affected by this change?
> ...


Hi mate,
No, I won´t be affected by this change for SA.. But I´m still hoping to get 189 invite. Already waiting since February with 70 points..
Good luck!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

sharv said:


> 7 march 18
> 70 points 189
> I guess from december to march there are aprrox 250 people.( including 75 pointers between 11 augst and 11 sep)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Maybe, but according to the above comment of csdhan (10*immitracker), it might be much more.. As there are more than 30 people of 70 pointers waiting + 75 pointers from Aug to Sep.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys following are my EOI details,
> 
> ANZSCO - 233512
> 
> ...


Advanced congratulation brother.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Dear All, Please let me know when i can expect invitation with 65 points ( 189).
EOI submitted : Dec 2017


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Dear All, Please let me know when i can expect invitation with 65 points ( 189).
> EOI submitted : Dec 2017


Hi, I think it is very less chance to get invite with 65 points for 189 with pro rata occupation (mechanical engr).
I recommend you to try to increase your points. English exam (PTE) is one option..


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> If invites are 1300 per month starting from 11th August, then you will get an invite in March next year.
> 
> There are around 200 EOI's with 70 points between 23rd November and 10th Feb. (233512 EOI's)


Hi mate,
What is the difference between your calculations and ISCAH? According to them, we will receive invite in 3 months and you mentioned March 2019.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Maybe, but according to the above comment of csdhan (10*immitracker), it might be much more.. As there are more than 30 people of 70 pointers waiting + 75 pointers from Aug to Sep.


That makes it 350 then! But i think ( and hope) thats the maximum number we can take into account.. not more than that... but still who knows..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello mates, 
One of the Condition by south australia - 
"Your South Australian qualification must be in the same field as your nominated occupation". 
My question:-
I have completed my bachelor of technology in mechanical engineering which will help me to obtain skills assessment and my occupation is mechanical engineer. I am planning to study master of engineering in engineering management in south australia. Will this meet the above mentioned condition by state goverment of south australia.
My concern is that I will study in thr field of engineering. As they mentioned, I am not changing my field. Or I have to study my masters in only mechanical engineering.
Please experts suggest me I want to make right move so that I will not suffer due to this in future.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Dear All,

My code is:

233512

Mechanical engineer

EOI - 25/12/2017 

70 Pts - 189

Please advise if I can expect invitation in the next round, considering the increase in 75 pointers from 11-aug to 11-sep and the backlog 4-dec to 25-dec of 70 pointers.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My code is:
> 
> ...


If the number of invites remains steady.. as said by dha..There is a good chance of your invite in this round! I hope 75 pointers in this last month gap will keep the space for december 70 pointers to clear up! ..rest upto dha!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My code is:
> 
> ...


I hope we get an invite next round. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Guys, has NSW nominated any 233513 in this fiscal year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Guys, has NSW nominated any 233513 in this fiscal year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know if they are inviting for industrial, mech & prod. for state nominations. Its been long since i have heard that they invited our occupation under state nomination.


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Good luck everyone! I hope they will clear December 70 backlog tonight. I wish I could get an invite on this round but I think I have to wait for 2 more rounds. 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

mcmurphy said:


> Good luck everyone! I hope they will clear December 70 backlog tonight. I wish I could get an invite on this round but I think I have to wait for 2 more rounds.
> 
> 233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


Good luck to you mcmurphy. Hope you update us here of your good news toniggt! Btwn i am prraying here that they do clear more than december may b january too haha, as my doe is from march!


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.




So many great analysts are here  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


Wow!!  I hope you're right. 3.5 more hours!!!


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


Dear imprincek

I am requesting you to add me in the estimate. I am also a regular follower of this thread. This seems to be a very realistic estimate, but this might get changed after every invitation round by some margin, both in positive and negative direction, due to the unpredictable behavior of DoHA. 

My DoE is 29th July 2018 with 70 points.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 

9 december 2017 
70 points 
233512 

Hope i make it today,,

Waiting since 2016 october , missed by 2 weeks at 60 points in 2016 and costed me 2 years, just because i didnt hv 6 each ielts for assessment , my friend got exempt and i didnt ...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone in this group of 10 or 11 or 12 december 2017 , 70 points ???


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 9 december 2017
> 70 points
> ...



All the best mate! The day has arrived!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks buddy, 
I m searching for someone nearer to my doe date so that he or she can update the forum , as i hv lodged my file thru agent and that lazy a** will inform me tommrow morning 

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Closest is kerberos 22 december if m nt wrong...


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Thanks buddy,
> I m searching for someone nearer to my doe date so that he or she can update the forum , as i hv lodged my file thru agent and that lazy a** will inform me tommrow morning
> 
> Cheers




My agent has no clue that there is an invite today. I am also getting sick with these guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Closest is kerberos 22 december if m nt wrong...


Sorry mate also using agent and tomorrow is a public holiday so I will only know on Wednesday...


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Ohh, so only solution is then immitracker


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

I hope we will have a 3000 invitation round today. With that number, 70 points could be cleared until February . 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone got the invite? I didn't.. 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

My eoi is with agent so i can confirm tommrow


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

233513
DOE 1st Sep
Invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> 233513
> DOE 1st Sep
> Invited
> 
> ...


With 75 points right? 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> My eoi is with agent so i can confirm tommrow


Someone with 25/12/2017 and 70 points got it in the other thread so we should have too.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes might be invited , will confirm tommrow


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> 233513
> DOE 1st Sep
> Invited
> 
> ...




Yes 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> I hope we will have a 3000 invitation round today. With that number, 70 points could be cleared until February .
> 
> 233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


Thats very optimistic, if only


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

pranabsinha said:


> Dear All, Please let me know when i can expect invitation with 65 points ( 189).
> EOI submitted : Dec 2017


65 with given backlogs looks tough


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Shinigami said:


> Thats very optimistic, if only


That was my wish 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Yes 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats guys who got invited.

Best of luck for the rest.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


That would be a problem for me as my eoi id expiring on 9 december
Only hope us 190 now for me ( which is not sending any inviyes from long especially to 233512..


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Though I am happy with the invite but to get this result I was going through quite a lot of pressure since this April since I would be loosing 10 points on age this Nov. after 10 PTE attempts(I don’t feel ashamed to state that. By the way, the way PTE algorithm evaluates our voice is difficult to predict), finally I could make 75. I was prepared to apply for 489 and had spent $250 for certified copies. Despite only NSW listed 233513 I don’t think they are sending out invite. Only hope is 189. I wish for those there is a scope to improve don’t give up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Though I am happy with the invite but to get this result I was going through quite a lot of pressure since this April since I would be loosing 10 points on age this Nov. after 10 PTE attempts(I don’t feel ashamed to state that. By the way, the way PTE algorithm evaluates our voice is difficult to predict), finally I could make 75. I was prepared to apply for 489 and had spent $250 for certified copies. Despite only NSW listed 233513 I don’t think they are sending out invite. Only hope is 189. I wish for those there is a scope to improve don’t give up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well deserved. There is nothing to be ashamed of. I will loose age points on April. I might consider taking PTE 7 times more 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Congrats to all the guys who got invited! And those who are still in the fight, keep it up! Good days are ahead and don't give up!!


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got invited  

I think the number of invites for our occupation remained the same at 125.

Anybody having a DOE after 25th Dec got invited ? If yes, please update.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

According to ISCAH, mech engineering 70 pointers are clear up to 7th January!!


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

UPDATE: 
ISCAH have posted on FB that they have unconfirmed news that 70 pointers upto 18th January are clear!!

That's a HUGE movement!


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

I saw one 70 pointer with 07.01 DOE invited on this round. 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> UPDATE:
> ISCAH have posted on FB that they have unconfirmed news that 70 pointers upto 18th January are clear!!
> 
> That's a HUGE movement!


Now thats somthing that keeps my australian dream from shattrring, may be i ll make it before december..as if i did not get it before that with august eoi, i will not be able to get an invite for one more year, and nearly one more for grant and all.. and i dont have that much time have already wasted last two years in wating for invite...


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> Now thats somthing that keeps my australian dream from shattrring, may be i ll make it before december..as if i did not get it before that with august eoi, i will not be able to get an invite for one more year, and nearly one more for grant and all.. and i dont have that much time have already wasted last two years in wating for invite...



Surely, you are getting an invite in November bro. 
Cheers!


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

imprincek said:


> UPDATE:
> ISCAH have posted on FB that they have unconfirmed news that 70 pointers upto 18th January are clear!!
> 
> That's a HUGE movement!


I hope thats true! 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Surely, you are getting an invite in November bro.
> Cheers!


 thank you very much bro! Lets see what is in the folds of time..


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have some query if someone can help me out.

I am Mechanical engineer and by profession working as Assistant Manager in R&D Design department from past 7 years. My question is, Can I submit my CDR in R&D projects or I have to apply projects related to production only,because as per occupational list, R&D is not mentioned for 189 Visa.(PR)

TIA


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does any 65 points (233512 Mech Engr) EOI Subclass 189 submitted on or after January 2018 got invitation in this year?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Does any 65 points (233512 Mech Engr) EOI Subclass 189 submitted on or after January 2018 got invitation in this year?


Waiting since February with 70 points.. so nobody with 65 got invitation since then..


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Waiting since February with 70 points.. so nobody with 65 got invitation since then..


Thanks for info.
Also wish you for your Subclass 189 invite in upcoming round.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have some query if someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

It dosent matter if you are in R&D or in production or in any dept in your organization.

Your projects have to meet the competency elements mentioned in the summary statement for professional engineer & job description for your ANZSCO code.
Also while writing CDR keep in mind that you stick to the topics releated to mechanical engineering alone and not write projects related to R&D in electronics or computers. Read the roles on DHOA website for your ANZSCO and you will know what i am talking about
For Example : 
R&D - hardware PCB design and development - A BIG NO
R&D - Software development to showin animation on LCD - A BIG NO
R&D - Mechanical develoment - Design and development of plastic parts/mechanical fuel pumps/connecting rod. - A BIG YES
i guess you got my point and i hope you are in the mechanical division of your R&D team.

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting since February with 70 points.. so nobody with 65 got invitation since then..
> ...


Thank you. All the best for u as well


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm trying to find answers all over the internet but couldn't find any. I believe you kind people might be able to help me.

My Profile: Engineer - Mechanical - Graduated in 2007 and after that, I haven't worked in Mechanical field. I have been working in IT for last 10+ years.

I want to get my skills assessed successfully. Will I get assessed for CDR under EA. I have been hearing that as I haven't worked in the last 10 years so I won't be assessed.

Please help to resolve my queries.

Thanks!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

db07 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm trying to find answers all over the internet but couldn't find any. I believe you kind people might be able to help me.
> 
> ...


With 10 years experience, why don't you get assessed by ACS? 

I haven't seen any cases where such old qualification got approved through CDR route. If your degree was accredited as per Washington accord then you wouldn't have any problem but if you come under CDR, it'll involve close scrutiny of your projects, work experience etc.


----------



## schezad (Sep 19, 2018)

Adnan, Have you received your invitation.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

No mechanical engineers again in yesterdays round... 
I guess 233512 is gone from there priority list..


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sharv said:


> No mechanical engineers again in yesterdays round...
> I guess 233512 is gone from there priority list..




Effective August 189 Invites are now only send out on the 11th of every month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> No mechanical engineers again in yesterdays round...
> I guess 233512 is gone from there priority list..


Don't worry mate. You will get a 189 invite soon.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sharv said:


> No mechanical engineers again in yesterdays round...
> I guess 233512 is gone from there priority list..


Which round are you talking about buddy ! invitation rounds are conducted on 11th of every month effective July 2018 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


Well done buddy. I saw my name in your list.. i hope your estimates will be the reality. And hopefully the future rounds will be same size as the previous ones..


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


@imprincek, Thanks a lot bro for the effort you made for all of us. Please keep in touch with your good work after 11-Oct round, when you are likely to get your invitation, as well....:fingerscrossed:....Backbenchers like me badly need your forecasting/estimation to keep our hope alive in a realistic way. Thanks again....:clock:.....


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Effective August 189 Invites are now only send out on the 11th of every month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw in a thread that nsw 190 sent invites yesterday.. i was talking about them bro..


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Which round are you talking about buddy ! invitation rounds are conducted on 11th of every month effective July 2018
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


PHey santosh i was talking about state nominations .. nsw sent nominations yesterday but as reported there were few invites and none to 2335 group!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Don't worry mate. You will get a 189 invite soon.


Thank you very much bro.. and its very nice to see my name in november round in your estimates. I hope they keep the round size and proportion of pro rata same !
Thanks again for your effort and good luck to all feb doe guys for the next round!


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Guys ,

Any whatsapp group around for mech engineers or ppl who have lodged 189 visa that you may know of ?

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


Let's create a Whatsapp Group. Anyone willing to join, DM me.

In case there is already a group, add me in.


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Engineers, has anyone lived or moved to riverina region on 489 visa to tell me about his experience there? Employment opportunities? Family safety and security? Etc please help


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does any Mechanical Engineers got a Pre-invite (in EOI or email) to Victoria state nomination staying outside Australia, say India or other country.
That is after 10th September 2018 new changes for Engineers, ICT and Nurses separate procedure (Just submit EOI and wait, cannot apply directly in Victoria website)


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Does any Mechanical Engineers got a Pre-invite (in EOI or email) to Victoria state nomination staying outside Australia, say India or other country.
> That is after 10th September 2018 new changes for Engineers, ICT and Nurses separate procedure (Just submit EOI and wait, cannot apply directly in Victoria website)


I am also waiting for VIC invite with 70 points..DOE 14th August 2108.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

pranabsinha said:


> I am also waiting for VIC invite with 70 points..DOE 14th August 2108.


 
Good Luck for you.
Well, Victoria claims that the new process would ease the application process.
But for whom, Is it for other professionals applicants or for Engineers, Nurses and ICT
By chance anybody know why Victoria want Mech engineers to only submit EOI.
Is that a positive change for Mech engineers?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> I am also waiting for VIC invite with 70 points..DOE 14th August 2108.


Best wishes for you bro. My application was rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-jun-2018.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

SLO said:


> Best wishes for you bro. My application was rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-jun-2018.


Thanks Mate..Lets hope for something positive.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

SLO said:


> Best wishes for you bro. My application was rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-jun-2018.


Dear Guys,

Thanks in advance to clarify my doubt.

The above said "rejection" is applied in VIC website ? or EOI choosing Victoria state ?, which one you guys referring to.

I have submitted my EOI choosing VIC is that enough or i should apply separately in VIC site.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Thanks in advance to clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
If you lodged 190 EOI with Victoria after 2-Jul-2018, you don’t need to submit an application on Victoria website. Wait for their pre-invitation to your email first. Then, you can apply the nomination application on Victoria website.
Above is applicable for all occupations related to Building, Engineering and ICT.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> If you lodged 190 EOI with Victoria after 2-Jul-2018, you don’t need to submit an application on Victoria website. Wait for their pre-invitation to your email first. Then, you can apply the nomination application on Victoria website.
> Above is applicable for all occupations related to Building, Engineering and ICT.


Dear Brother

Thanks for your reply.

My DOE is 01-Oct-2018, long way to go.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Brother
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi bro,
Don’t worry and keep finger cross. Good luck!
How many points do you have at this moment? You can expect the 189 invitation as well.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

SLO said:


> Best wishes for you bro. My application was rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-jun-2018.


You have good chance for Subclass 189 invite.
Be cool,


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> You have good chance for Subclass 189 invite.
> Be cool,


That's true. Check this out, the result of Sept 11 invites. 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489 were given on Sept 11th. Hoping to have similar amount of invitations on Oct 11th, if not more. 
ANZSCO Code 2335XX candidates with 70 points having EOi date until 18th Jan 2018 were given invites.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> You have good chance for Subclass 189 invite.
> Be cool,


Thanks mate..


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> That's true. Check this out, the result of Sept 11 invites. 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489 were given on Sept 11th. Hoping to have similar amount of invitations on Oct 11th, if not more.
> ANZSCO Code 2335XX candidates with 70 points having EOi date until 18th Jan 2018 were given invites.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Thank you..


----------



## krisliao (Sep 10, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Estimated invitation dates for active users on this forum.


Hi bro. I am also a mechanical engineer. 70 points. DOE 04/02/2018. Can I expect an invitation on 11 October?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

krisliao said:


> Hi bro. I am also a mechanical engineer. 70 points. DOE 04/02/2018. Can I expect an invitation on 11 October?


Yes, you can. Good luck buddy!

Good luck to everyone who is expecting an invite tonight!


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Any chance for 65 pointers for 189 in tonight round.

Mechanical Engineer : 233512
EOI : 14th Aug 2018


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> Any chance for 65 pointers for 189 in tonight round.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer : 233512
> EOI : 14th Aug 2018


Hi mate,
Unfortunately no. There is also no chance with 70 points DOI 14th Aug tonight.


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Is there any chance for 70 pointers in tonight round?
With EOI on 9th may 2018 in Mechanical stream.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Invited today!
DOI 08.Feb with 70 points
Industrial Engineer

So happy! I wish you all good luck!


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

One of my friend got invited with 70 points today.

Code: 233512
Doe: 29/03/2018


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Invited! 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

dilip tavva said:


> One of my friend got invited with 70 points today.
> 
> Code: 233512
> Doe: 29/03/2018


Hi Dilip are you sure about this info?


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> dilip tavva said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friend got invited with 70 points today.
> ...


Yes Iam 100% sure, he is my work mate, I spoke to him couple of minutes ago, he logged into his skill select and it clearly shows there the invitation.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Invited today!
> DOI 08.Feb with 70 points
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> So happy! I wish you all good luck!


Congrats and good luck for you PR too.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Question seems meaningless, However, Does any Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 65 pointers, EOI November or December 2017 got invitation?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Question seems meaningless, However, Does any Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 65 pointers, EOI November or December 2017 got invitation?




70 pointers are getting cleared and moved in this round upto March. I don’t foresee beyond December the invite round will be in the similar rate which will push the point for invite to 75 again creating again a backlog of 70 and those will get cleared in the following year at the start. Looks with the current situation 65 would be difficult for 189. Try 190 or 489 if there are no ways to improve the score for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> 70 pointers are getting cleared and moved in this round upto March. I don’t foresee beyond December the invite round will be in the similar rate which will push the point for invite to 75 again creating again a backlog of 70 and those will get cleared in the following year at the start. Looks with the current situation 65 would be difficult for 189. Try 190 or 489 if there are no ways to improve the score for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, seems like 65 points are less likely to get invite in this year as well as next year.
Trying for PTE to get addition 10 points.
just hoping in this tough situation and date of birth crossing the limit.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> True, seems like 65 points are less likely to get invite in this year as well as next year.
> 
> Trying for PTE to get addition 10 points.
> 
> just hoping in this tough situation and date of birth crossing the limit.




I was in a similar situation like you that I will be loosing 10 points for age this November. But I did not give up improving PTE knowing that is the only tool which can help. In my 10th attempt I made 20 points for PTE and I got invite in the next round. Good luck with your PTE preparation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Question seems meaningless, However, Does any Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 65 pointers, EOI November or December 2017 got invitation?


Unlikely. Better to get 70 points minimum, best is 75-80.


----------



## dahool (Oct 4, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer 70 points, 233512, DOE 24-05-2018. 

May I expect an invite in next round?

__________________
Points breakedown 

Age: 30
PTE: 10
Work Exp Overseas: 15
Bachelor degree: 15

Update EOI: 24 May 2018 (70 points) 

Invite:


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Let's create a Whatsapp Group. Anyone willing to join, DM me.
> 
> In case there is already a group, add me in.


Hi, I would like to join this group. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
Thanks*
Aviral


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Have some questions regarding work experience. 

I did my undergraduate in mechanical engineering and has been working as an industrial engineer for the past 4 years.

I understand that as long as the first 4 digits of ANZSCO code is the same 2335, I should have no problem claiming that the job is closely related to my degree. Would like to hear from anyone who was in similar situation.

_______________________________________
ANZSCO Code: Mechanical Engineering 233512
Age: 30 pts
PTE: 20 pts
Work Exp Overseas: 5pts
Education: 15pts
EOI: 19 July 2018 (70 points)


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello, when do you guys think I might get an invitation ?

233513
4 October 2018
75

Thanks*


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Invited today!
> ...


CONGRATS!
so, Bachelors Degree 233511 could claim 15pts after assessed by Engineers Australia right?


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello, when do you guys think I might get an invitation ?
> 
> 233513
> 4 October 2018
> ...


*190 New South Wales*


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

*CDRs*

Hi, I am preparing CDRs under Industrial Engineering field. I have my main experience under Quality Management System (ISO 9001:2015) and EHS (ISO 14001:2015 & OHSAS 18001:2007) and because I am working in Oil and Gas, so have experience in Oil and Gas specific management system such as API Q1 (which is similar to ISO 9001:2015) and other monogram licenses. I have done more than one year and a half project on these management systems creating, maintaining, updating, training regarding the requirements of these standards. 

1. Can I show a project on implementation of QMS and EHS in my company?
2. Does Engineers Australia recognize this as a part of Industrial engineering field?
3. I am showing one project from my Masters degree in Industrial Engineering from US. one from my initial stages of job (related to lean manufacturing) and one more i have to decide which i am considering as QMS implementation in the company. In case EA does not recognize this, otherwise also, can i show 2 projects from my Masters degree as they are good projects? 
Thanks.


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Age Factor*

Further to my question above, I am thinking of applying to EA under fast track, by next month first week. Hoping that response will come in one month. 

I am turning 33 in April 2019 and will lose 5 points of age. 

Question 1 - How does the age factor play? I mean, if lets say i clear EA- stage 1 and clear stage 2 of EOI and get an invite before I turn 33 which is 5 months from now. Will they still deduct the points and move me back in the queue?

My points are as follows:
Age - right now 30 points, but after april 25.
Bachelors - 15 points, 
Masters - no points.
PTEA - [S- 90, L-73, R-88, W-73]... so right now 10 points, but will give the exam again after submission of CDRs and try to get 20. 
Experience - 7+ years - 10 points
So total 65 as of now. 

Will be applying for both 189 and 190 for NSW as i want to stay near Sydney as my relative live near Little India so planning to stay with him till i secure a job and get settled.

Question 2 - Does NSW mean, i can stay anywhere in NSW or they will choose the city for me?

Thanks a ton, guys!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kristinacastro said:


> CONGRATS!
> so, Bachelors Degree 233511 could claim 15pts after assessed by Engineers Australia right?


Thanks! It should be written on EA letter. In my case it´s mentioned Bachelor. If in your case too, then you have 15 points.


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

Ptera said:


> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS!
> ...


Thanks mate for confirming!


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> Further to my question above, I am thinking of applying to EA under fast track, by next month first week. Hoping that response will come in one month.
> 
> I am turning 33 in April 2019 and will lose 5 points of age.
> 
> ...


Hello, I could answer some based on my experience. I got invited last 11Sep2018,2 days before I turned 33 last 13Sep2018, so as long as you got invited before your bday, you can lodge the visa. They will lock your EOI with your original points.

5 months are enough to get an EA assessment + ofcourse you should have an English test result.
I also worked on it prior to my bday...but all depends on your points as you need to be high enough to get invited these days. 

Please check this link on ITA predictions..but check if they have the latest one too.

http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-may-receive-189-invitation/

NSW - no experience on state nominee.

Hope this helps in a little way!


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi, I am preparing CDRs under Industrial Engineering field. I have my main experience under Quality Management System (ISO 9001:2015) and EHS (ISO 14001:2015 & OHSAS 18001:2007) and because I am working in Oil and Gas, so have experience in Oil and Gas specific management system such as API Q1 (which is similar to ISO 9001:2015) and other monogram licenses. I have done more than one year and a half project on these management systems creating, maintaining, updating, training regarding the requirements of these standards.
> 
> 1. Can I show a project on implementation of QMS and EHS in my company?
> 2. Does Engineers Australia recognize this as a part of Industrial engineering field?
> ...


Yes, you can! See below. You just need to make it clear in your Career Summary. Are you making CDRs by yourself? I can give you an example as I am also an IE, got positive outcome from EA last 26June18.


INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER
Investigates and reviews the utilisation of personnel, facilities, equipment and materials, current operational processes and established practices, to recommend improvement in the efficiency of operations in a variety of commercial, industrial and production environments. Registration or licensing may be required.

Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Process Engineer (Industrial)


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks a ton @kristinacastro for both your replies. Regarding age factor it is clear. 

For 2nd point, there is one thing - 
I have read this statement of industrial engineers a lot of times. 
But I m not able to make sense how QMS fits into industrial engineering. If we pick up the point -
It implies something like this: review of established operational procedures and suggest or work towards improvements. 

QMS is basically “do as the standard says” and create working procedures or Standard operating procedures (as one part of it). It’s basically creating such procedures, reviewing, updating and implementing those documentation. In a way, it relates to systematic improvements by establishing practices in the company and hence continual improvement. Other than that, How do you think it fits in the profile of IE. 

Further, Have you come across or know of any case who have submitted Quality Management System as a career episode and got approved? 

Am I overthinking here?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> Thanks a ton @kristinacastro for both your replies. Regarding age factor it is clear.
> 
> For 2nd point, there is one thing -
> I have read this statement of industrial engineers a lot of times.
> ...


Hi,

From my knwoledge of industry experience i am stating the below 

QMS as you rightly said deals with quality systems for a unit or plant . They are basically responsible to ensure that the ISO/TS or what ever the standard the plant is certified for is met .
QMS is a very vast subject and it has a bit of every role covered in it . you can base your episodes on the QM systems that you incorporated for a design , plant safety and various guidelines that needs to be followed for a plant design is also incorporated in QMS
You can base IE episodes on Plant layout design , Lean line design , Ergonomics improvements in a production line , Time study and Value stream mapping and design . For all the above there has to a guideline pulled out of QMS .

This is just based on my experience alone.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> kmonga1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a ton @kristinacastro for both your replies. Regarding age factor it is clear.
> ...


Agree with Santhosh. Fundamental of all process improvements is QMS. Which you can link your current role as an I.E. Just make it really clear on your career summary because that is where you will link your profession as an IE. I would suggest to try reading the questions (summary) and think of your answers related to QMS first.


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you guys. I got the gist. I will try to do that with the summary and if got the answers then I will go ahead with it. Otherwise will show one career episode as per my recent role and responsibilities in the company with small projects related with IE as there is a provision for that also. Thanks.


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi guys. Can you tell if I show an experience previous to the last 10 years, will it be considered? I have experience of six months in 2007-2008 and if I show it and they accept it then it will add to the total existing experience of 7.6 years and willl make it 8 years which will give me additional 5 points. Thanks.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi guys. Can you tell if I show an experience previous to the last 10 years, will it be considered? I have experience of six months in 2007-2008 and if I show it and they accept it then it will add to the total existing experience of 7.6 years and willl make it 8 years which will give me additional 5 points. Thanks.


As long as you are able to provide all the relevant and required documents to prove your 6months of experience you mentioned , it will be accounted. If you can't prove it or have doubts in any documents don't take it into account 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi guys. Can you tell if I show an experience previous to the last 10 years, will it be considered? I have experience of six months in 2007-2008 and if I show it and they accept it then it will add to the total existing experience of 7.6 years and willl make it 8 years which will give me additional 5 points. Thanks.


So long you could provide the assessing body with:
(1)company reference letter with letter head, position, min 5 roles, salary, no of hours per week, full time employee, signed by HR or senior colleague with email and tel#
(2)provide payslip, employment letter/offer letter
(3)3rd party supporting docs like Income Tax Return
....yes, you can claim.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kristinacastro said:


> So long you could provide the assessing body with:
> (1)company reference letter with letter head, position, min 5 roles, salary, no of hours per week, full time employee, signed by HR or senior colleague with email and tel#
> (2)provide payslip, employment letter/offer letter
> (3)3rd party supporting docs like Income Tax Return
> ....yes, you can claim.


Hello, 
in place of income tax return, can bank statment be uploaded as third party proof??


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Can anyone give more info of 3rd party supporting docs? I work and live in Australia but Income Tax Return documents don't include any name of the company.

Would be appreciated if someone make it clear.

Thanks


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all, does anyone know when will the october 11th round results be given out by immigration? 
Thanks.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Do you have any idea that upcoming invitation round for Nov is happening on 11 Nov since it will be Saturday?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

SLO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea that upcoming invitation round for Nov is happening on 11 Nov since it will be Saturday?




Yes it should as invites are system generated. Please follow the thread for November invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Yes it should as invites are system generated. Please follow the thread for November invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

sharv said:


> kristinacastro said:
> 
> 
> > So long you could provide the assessing body with:
> ...


Should be ok too as bank is 3rd party. Try to find some docs from government like Social Security contributions, pension plans, etc.


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

cyhnk said:


> Can anyone give more info of 3rd party supporting docs? I work and live in Australia but Income Tax Return documents don't include any name of the company.
> 
> Would be appreciated if someone make it clear.
> 
> Thanks


SSS, pension plans, insurance, make some Statutory declarations as well.


----------



## jasjottoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys

I have launched EOI on 19/11/2018 for 
Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code 233512) with 75 points under 189 Visa.

Anybody can advise when can I expect the ITA.

Also, what are the further documents required once ITA received. Any specific or peculiar document?

Thanks
Jas


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

jasjottoor said:


> Guys
> 
> I have launched EOI on 19/11/2018 for
> Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO Code 233512) with 75 points under 189 Visa.
> ...


Hi,
Most probably you will get it on 11th November.


----------



## malakaa (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys


Hope that you all having a great Friday so far. I have submitted my EOI in mechanical with 70 points on 09 July, 2018. According to the iscah, 70 points backlog has been cleared up till the month of march. 
Is there any chance that I will get invitations coming 11th Nov round.
[/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]Please advise. Much much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

malakaa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Hope that you all having a great Friday so far. I have submitted my EOI in mechanical with 70 points on 09 July, 2018. According to the iscah, 70 points backlog has been cleared up till the month of march.
> ...




My view as below. 

As the number of invite for this FY is expected to remain the same as last year the monthly invite post November is going to come down drastically down will push the point limit to 75. May be this month invite will clear another a month of 70 pointer. So if there are possibility to get another 5 points you should work for that. I have noted there were many 70 pointer invite were waiting for over 9months before they were having an 189 invite. May be you can also try 190 if that is of interest to you but states invite only 233512 and I don’t recollect any state invited 233511 and 233513 in the last FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Got invited..
Mechanical engineer 233512
70 points: DOE 08/05/2018

Thank God..!!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

233512
70 points: DOE 25/05/2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Congartulations guys


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> 233512
> 70 points: DOE 25/05/2018


Good luck with the filing of documents!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

dilip tavva said:


> Got invited..
> Mechanical engineer 233512
> 70 points: DOE 08/05/2018
> 
> Thank God..!!


Good luck with your documentation!!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

sharv said:


> Good luck with the filing of documents!


Thanks mate. Although my profile will be quite straight forward as I claimed points just for Education, PTE, Age and NAATI. I am just wondering about other supporting documents now like health, PCC etc.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks god, I just received my 189 invitation, 70 points with mechanical engineer 233512. DOE- 9 May 2018.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Congratulations SLO.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got invited  

Anybody having a DOE after 25th May got invited ?
If yes, please update.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

SLO said:


> Thanks god, I just received my 189 invitation, 70 points with mechanical engineer 233512. DOE- 9 May 2018.


Congrats, all the best


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

ratatouille22 said:


> Have some questions regarding work experience.
> 
> I did my undergraduate in mechanical engineering and has been working as an industrial engineer for the past 4 years.
> 
> I understand that as long as the first 4 digits of ANZSCO code is the same 2335, I should have no problem claiming that the job is closely related to my degree. Would like to hear from anyone who was in similar situation.


Is there anyone who can advise?

_______________________________________
ANZSCO Code: Mechanical Engineering 233512
Age: 30 pts
PTE: 20 pts
Work Exp Overseas: 5pts
Education: 15pts
EOI: 19 July 2018 (70 points)


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

ratatouille22 said:


> Is there anyone who can advise?
> 
> _______________________________________
> ANZSCO Code: Mechanical Engineering 233512
> ...


Friend had Automotive Engineering Degree Got Assessed by EA as Production Engineer
Other friend had Mechanical Engineering Degree Also Got Assessed by EA as Production Engineer.

You can surely go for 'Industrial Engineer'


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Friend had Automotive Engineering Degree Got Assessed by EA as Production Engineer
> Other friend had Mechanical Engineering Degree Also Got Assessed by EA as Production Engineer.
> 
> You can surely go for 'Industrial Engineer'


Thanks for the reply but it didn't answer my confusion.

I completed EA assessment using just my undergraduate education and the assessment was positive and stated my degree is equivalent to a mechancial engineerdegree in Australia. I didn't include my work experience in the assessment because I didn't hit the 3-year mark.

Now that I am claiming points for experience, I am not sure whether working as an industrial engineer will be an issue. I don't plan to go for another assessment by EA at this point of time. So just curious is there anyone who had issues claiming point for work experience (last 2 digits of ANZSCO different)?


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

ratatouille22 said:


> Thanks for the reply but it didn't answer my confusion.
> 
> I completed EA assessment using just my undergraduate education and the assessment was positive and stated my degree is equivalent to a mechanical engineer degree in Australia. I didn't include my work experience in the assessment because I didn't hit the 3-year mark.
> 
> Now that I am claiming points for experience, I am not sure whether working as an industrial engineer will be an issue. I don't plan to go for another assessment by EA at this point in time. So just curious is there anyone who had issues claiming points for work experience (last 2 digits of ANZSCO different)?


To make it simple,
EA assessment for my education: 233512 (mechanical engineer)
My 4 years work experience: 233511 (industrial engineering)

Am I eligible to claim 5 points for work experience?


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Team


My agent applied my EOI on 60 point on November, 2016. I cleared my PTE (8 each and sent thim updated result and on june 9th he updated previous EOI WITH 70 points, which got expired on 09 November, 2018. He updated previous one instead of lodging a new onw which would have given me 2 year open window. I supposed to had an invitation but because of his mistakes my EOI was expired. 

Please please advise what should i do. Also he lodged a new EOI with 70 points on 08.10.19
My questions : is there any thing i can do to claim my previous EOI which got expired cos of his mistake prior to two days of round. 
Also, when can i expect inviation with lodge of 70 point at 08.10.18 

Please advise.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

ratatouille22 said:


> To make it simple,
> EA assessment for my education: 233512 (mechanical engineer)
> My 4 years work experience: 233511 (industrial engineering)
> 
> Am I eligible to claim 5 points for work experience?


Oh. That is complicated. Better ask EA or DIBP before lodging EOI.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have applied for my CDR+Skill assessment on 1st November 2018 and awaiting results. My query is: Once I receive the +ve outcome (hopefully), I will be filling the EOI on SkillSelect. 
OPTION 1: Should I lodge an application for skill nomination after filling my EOI? Or should I wait for the selection by Victorian Government? 
OPTION 2:If I get selected by Victorian Government after EOI on Skill Select, will then I have to lodge an application for visa nomination by VIC? And after the nomination is granted, I will then have to apply for visa? 

Which Option to choose? I think option 2 is quite lengthy!!!

Age : 31. (turning 32 in September 2019): Points 30
PTE: L:80, W:84, SP:78, R:74. 10 Points
Qualification: 15 (in case of +ve CDR hopefully)
Experience: Total exp is 7 yrs 11 months. (Again depends on skill assessment by EA). So may be I'll be having 15 points (in case of 8 yr exp) or 10 points (in case of any deductions)

Total: 30+10+15+(10/15) = 65/70. +5 for VIC (State sponsorship)


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ratatouille22 said:


> To make it simple,
> EA assessment for my education: 233512 (mechanical engineer)
> My 4 years work experience: 233511 (industrial engineering)
> 
> Am I eligible to claim 5 points for work experience?


I don't think you can do that. Your experience should be relevant to your qualification assessment.


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

csdhan said:


> I don't think you can do that. Your experience should be relevant to your qualification assessment.


Thanks for the reply.
One of my friends sent me this snapshot from the official website today which I missed out earlier.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table
My current work matches ANZSCO Industrial Engineer job description exactly, so I should be qualified to claim the points since they are all in the same unit group.




> Your employment must have been in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation.
> 
> You can only claim skilled employment if:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrunoFreitas (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, thus hello to everyone! I applied on the Nov 18th 2018, as below:

Visa SC 189: 75 points
Visa 190 NSW: 75+5 points = 80 points

Can you let me know your thoughts about a potential call date?

Very anxious for the next round on December!

Thanks.

_________________________________
Mechanical Engineer/233512
Skill Assessment (Engineers Australia): Oct 16th 2018
PTE 79+ : Nov 16th 2018 
EOI 189 (75) : Nov 18th 2018
EOI 190 NSW (80) : Nov 18th 2018

ITA 189 : Still waiting
VISA LODGE : Still waiting
MED : Still waiting
VISA GRANT : Still waiting


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

BrunoFreitas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get your invite on December round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrunoFreitas (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for your reply!

Waiting forward to the next round!


_________________________________

Mechanical Engineer/233512

Skill Assessment (Engineers Australia): Oct 16th 2018

PTE 79+ : Nov 16th 2018 

EOI 189 (75) : Nov 18th 2018

EOI 190 NSW (80) : Nov 18th 2018

--

ITA 189 : Still waiting

VISA LODGE : Still waiting

MED : Still waiting

VISA GRANT : Still waiting

- Summary of Points:

- 27 YO (30 points); - Profession (15 points); - Completed study in AUS (5 points); - 4 years experience oversea (5 points); - Superior English (20 points).


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does any mechanical engineer got New South Wales pre-invite in this year or more recently say Oct 2018.?

Can Mechanical engineers apply directly to NSW without pre-invite?

And is there a chance to get pre-invite at 65+5 (70 points) for NSW and nomination approval?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Does any mechanical engineer got New South Wales pre-invite in this year or more recently say Oct 2018.?
> 
> Can Mechanical engineers apply directly to NSW without pre-invite?
> 
> And is there a chance to get pre-invite at 65+5 (70 points) for NSW and nomination approval?


I have applied to nsw with 70+5 points from jaunary.. no pre invite issued, and as far as i know acc. To immitrqcker last invite was sent to 75+5 guy last year..they sent invites to other professions but no 233512..


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

no the only way is through EOI and wait for pre invite..there is nothing like apply directly.
in my opinion its difficult with 65+5 for nsw..


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Congrats @csdhan for ur pr grant


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

sharv said:


> I have applied to nsw with 70+5 points from jaunary.. no pre invite issued, and as far as i know acc. To immitrqcker last invite was sent to 75+5 guy last year..they sent invites to other professions but no 233512..


Thanks for response.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

sharv said:


> no the only way is through EOI and wait for pre invite..there is nothing like apply directly.
> in my opinion its difficult with 65+5 for nsw..


True, 65+5 point less likely.
But, I have exhausted with all options for point.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Guys
Please advise expected inviter. Eoi date : 09 October, 2018 Points : 70 Code : 233512 Appreciated


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

sharv said:


> I have applied to nsw with 70+5 points from jaunary.. no pre invite issued, and as far as i know acc. To immitrqcker last invite was sent to 75+5 guy last year..they sent invites to other professions but no 233512..


Thanks for your reply.
Is there possibilities for South Australia for Mechanical Engineers 233512.
For pre-invite and nomination approval at total 70 points.
I have no other options to increase points.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, i am very happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant yestrday, i pray each and every one of you get the pr so that u can persue ur dreams 😊.


Eoi lodged 9.12.2017 with 70 points
Invite 11.9.18
189 lodged 17.9.18
4.12.18 granted 

Thanks all fr support


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have submitted 189 EOI with 70 points on 4 th September 2018 for Mechanical Engineer(233512). Is there any chance to get invitation in the coming 11th December round?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI with 70 points on 4 th September 2018 for Mechanical Engineer(233512). Is there any chance to get invitation in the coming 11th December round?




No chance. As per mine prediction, You have to wait for 2-3 months more to get invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have be filed EOI on SkillSelect. Need to clarify below options for VIC invite/nomination/visa.

OPTION 1: Should I lodge an application for skill nomination after filling my EOI? Or should I wait for the selection by Victorian Government? 

OPTION 2:If I get selected/pre-invited by Victorian Government after EOI on Skill Select, will then I have to lodge an application for visa nomination by VIC? And after the nomination is granted, I will then have to apply for visa? 

Which Option to choose? I think option 2 is quite lengthy!!!

Age : 31. (turning 32 in September 2019): Points 30
PTE: L:80, W:84, SP:78, R:74. 10 Points
Qualification: 15 
Experience: Total exp is 6 yrs 9 months. 10 points (they deducted my 1 yr exp)

Total: 30+10+15+(10/15) = 65+5 for VIC (State sponsorship)


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys, i am very happy to announce that me and my wife got direct grant yestrday, i pray each and every one of you get the pr so that u can persue ur dreams 😊.
> 
> 
> Eoi lodged 9.12.2017 with 70 points
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there possibilities for South Australia for Mechanical Engineers 233512.
For pre-invite and nomination approval at total 70 points.
I have no other options to increase points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Is there possibilities for South Australia for Mechanical Engineers 233512.
> For pre-invite and nomination approval at total 70 points.
> I have no other options to increase points.


I guess it depends on your experience years.. i am jot sure thoigh you can check the eligibility on their official site..


----------



## Alexooo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Guys
Lets have a warm updates about invitations! Any luck in December rounds? Update.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

sharv said:


> I guess it depends on your experience years.. i am jot sure thoigh you can check the eligibility on their official site..


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Any update on number of mechanical engineers points and number on last- December invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Any update on number of mechanical engineers points and number on last- December invite


You can check Iscah unofficial results 

Cheers


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Received EA assessment today but my experience not considered*

Hi Guys, 

Today I received an email along with attached skilled assessment outcome letter (applied under fast track) application process from Engineers Australia, but they have considered only my education qualifications and not experience even though I submitted all the required documents like experience letter, IT receipts, EPF statement etc for 7.5 years experience (in one company only) . 

Before this letter today, 4 days ago I received an inquiry from EA asking minor modifications such as my updated picture and my university name, which I did. That's all! 

What should be the reason?
Is it possible that they didn't check the docs or forgot to mention in the final outcome?
What should be my further course of action?

Thanks for your help! 

P.S. - I have applied under Industrial engineer category.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi,
Did EA mention something about your experience like: your experience is not suitable to your occupation? 
Did you pay an extra fee for relelvant experience assessment?
Actually, experience assessment is only one line on the outcome letter. Maybe you overlooked it?


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> Did EA mention something about your experience like: your experience is not suitable to your occupation?
> Did you pay an extra fee for relelvant experience assessment?
> Actually, experience assessment is only one line on the outcome letter. Maybe you overlooked it?


1. No.
2. No. Are you talking about Relevant skilled employment assessment? I have not paid extra for it ..
3. I checked it again, no line written..

Ok, Guessing from #2 above, so my consultant screwed up, coz when i asked him the same thing about whether i need to pay for only Standard CDR or should include employment assessment also, he said only Standard CDR. I think this is where it all went wrong. tell me if i m right?

Now, if i need to continue with the application by making "relevant skilled employment assessment" a part of secondary application (for which i need to pay extra), will it be done on fast track basis as i opted for fast track in Standard CDR, or will I need to pay again for fast track? and how much time will the normal routine take. Thanks


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> 1. No.
> 2. No. Are you talking about Relevant skilled employment assessment? I have not paid extra for it ..
> 3. I checked it again, no line written..
> 
> ...


Relevant skilled employment assessment, is a separate application.
if, you have not applied, then apply now.

Moreover, as of year 2018, for secondary application (Relevant skilled employment assessment),
Engineers have to send EA an email requesting for RSEA, then EA will create an application number. Using the application number you should lodge your secondary application.

Further ,the good news is secondary application is a default fast track. However, this is as per year 2018. So check for update if any with EA.


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Relevant skilled employment assessment, is a separate application.
> if, you have not applied, then apply now.
> 
> Moreover, as of year 2018, for secondary application (Relevant skilled employment assessment),
> ...


OK. Got it. Thanks. I have just accessed my EA account where there is an option to lodge a secondary application. And as per your experience, i have to send an emailt o EA requesting for RSEA. I got it. Can you tell me how much time are we looking at for response to this secondary application, considering my primary application is already processed and positive? 1 month, 2 months, 15 days without opting for fast track. Thanks.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> OK. Got it. Thanks. I have just accessed my EA account where there is an option to lodge a secondary application. And as per your experience, i have to send an emailt o EA requesting for RSEA. I got it. Can you tell me how much time are we looking at for response to this secondary application, considering my primary application is already processed and positive? 1 month, 2 months, 15 days without opting for fast track. Thanks.


 Well, as you say that you are able to see "Secondary Application".
Then, you may good to initiate your "RSEA".
However, to be safe, get clarification on the clause "Secondary Application" and/or "Additional Services" and/or "RSEA".

Regarding outcome fee and time last year "RSEA", additional services was by default fast track; no need to pay for fast track, but pay for "RSEA" and anticipate your outcome in 2 to 3 weeks.

Anyway read FAQ's of EA and write email to EA and get clarified about above said clauses.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

kmonga1 said:


> 1. No.
> 2. No. Are you talking about Relevant skilled employment assessment? I have not paid extra for it ..
> 3. I checked it again, no line written..
> 
> ...



Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) is not Mandatory for your Visa application, hence why it is an optional Assessment. You can still claim points for employment without it. It is however advisable to also do it.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Please reply quickly.................for third party documents.......what can be done if I have none other than ITRs?????


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes I can get salary slips but these are not third party documents I feel


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Yes I can get salary slips but these are not third party documents I feel


Insurance forms / Eobi statements ?

ANZSCO: 233513 Production Engineer

20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7

07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome

20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7

PTE: 1 --> 9 (9/8/17 --> 28/1/19)

L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81,77,87
R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85,86,90
S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76,82,90
W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84,80,84

Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=20, Total=75 Points

EOI (189): Not Yet


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, 

Taking further from my previous post where I mentioned that I have received education assessment letter (not employement assessment as my consultant did not guide me properly), it’s been more than 2.5 weeks since I have paid for and applied for relevant employemet assessment by EA. 
In the meanwhile I gave my PTE and got 9 each in all 4 sections which has now given me a total points of 65. Considering I will get employemnt assessment and will gain 10 points for my experience (as i hve 7.5 years of experience), should I file for EOI right now as I have 65 points and can update or edit my application later once I receive the employment assessment. 
Is it possible to do so, editing the application ? 
Is it prudent to do so (as I am afraid that they might consider me in 65 points category and process my application according to that points category even if I update the application with employment assessment results?) 
Or should I wait for employment assessment and then file for EOI? 
Thanks. 

PS - I received a reply from EA, that secondary applications are fast track application and assessors are assigned within 4 weeks. 
Also, I will lose 5 points because I will be 34 in April, but may gain 5 points after July as my experience will be above 8 years. So, it may neutralize my points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as far as i have known from here, you can not claim points untill you have got your assement done. that will be false claim creating problems after you get invite. you have 75 points so you will get invite quickly as per currunt trends. in my opinion you should opt for fast track assesment and then go for creating eoi. good luck .

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I infer from your explanation is that you think you can only claim experience points after you get RSEA result from EA?
However, most of the people only get their skill assessed by EA and then lodge EOI claiming points of whatever experience they have.
Getting experience assessed by EA is recommended and not mandatory.
Hope it helps.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> What I infer from your explanation is that you think you can only claim experience points after you get RSEA result from EA?
> However, most of the people only get their skill assessed by EA and then lodge EOI claiming points of whatever experience they have.
> Getting experience assessed by EA is recommended and not mandatory.
> Hope it helps.


thats right! i am sorry, i guess i have misunderstood the question . assessment through EA is sufficient if they approve applicant is under 233512 code i.e mechanical engineer based on qualification certificates and three career episodes. thats what i did in my case.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

I know that relevant experience assessment is recommended but not mandatory. But what I thought was that most people get their experience assessed through EA and get the letter. Based on that letter they can (easily, without any hassle from Immi and in less time) claim their points of experience. So, I thought the other way around. What you are telling me is news to me that most people only get their skilled assessment done from EA and not experience assessment. 
So that means I can file my EOI right now and can claim experience points through experience letters, reference letters and other third party documents. 
But does it then take more time ? 
Also, can I lodge an EOI application and later on update it once I receive the outcome of my experience assessment from EA? (I mean it will just be one document, that is, the letter from EA that I will have to submit). Is it allowed ? 
Thanks guys for all your help !


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> I know that relevant experience assessment is recommended but not mandatory. But what I thought was that most people get their experience assessed through EA and get the letter. Based on that letter they can (easily, without any hassle from Immi and in less time) claim their points of experience. So, I thought the other way around. What you are telling me is news to me that most people only get their skilled assessment done from EA and not experience assessment.
> So that means I can file my EOI right now and can claim experience points through experience letters, reference letters and other third party documents.
> But does it then take more time ?
> Also, can I lodge an EOI application and later on update it once I receive the outcome of my experience assessment from EA? (I mean it will just be one document, that is, the letter from EA that I will have to submit). Is it allowed ?
> Thanks guys for all your help !


1. Yes you can file EOI right now and claim points. You don't need these experience letter and other documents to lodge EOI. They will be required after you receive invitation to apply ITA.

2. The time to process application depends upon how clear and complete your documentary evidences are. Whether having RSEA or not, Department of home affairs is going to verify experience by itself anyway.

3. Yes you can lodge EOI and later update it. Again, you don't submit any document while you lodge EOI. That comes after ITA.

Having said that, the best strategy will be to lodge EOI with claiming experience points right now. 

Hope it helps.

What is your ANZSCO and points break up?


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone in this group gets invitation for the April round? Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

EA assessment.. have consolidated marks list but no original degree cert

Hi All,
I am applying for EA mechanical engineering educational assessment 
I just realised I don't have degree certificate (never applied for it). But I have the consolidated marks sheet. Would this suffise for assessment 😞 .. Thanks


----------



## TheR0ck (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Posting on behalf of a friend.

ANZSCO code- 233513: Production or Plant Engineer

I checked the assessing authority's website EA but was unable to find the academic requirements.

Can anyone point me towards some relevant documentation or a thread on expatforum ?

Thanks


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

This is everything I uploaded to EA:

Current Passport-style Photograph. 

Current passport bio-data page only (not the entire passport). 

PTE-A Test Report

Education documents: 
-Academic degree certificate/s 
-Complete and official academic transcript/s

Employment documents: Experience certificates with job duties. Each experience certificate must contain the following:  Start and Finish Dates of Employment in DD/MM/YYYY format  Hours worked per week  Full time or Part time  Salary Details  Description of Duties Performed – Around 12 job duties  Must be dated  Contact details (direct no. and official email id) of the signing authority  Must be on Company’s Letterhead 

Evidence of paid employment – At least 4 to 5 months’ Pay-slips or Bank Statements for each year covering the whole employment year.

CV


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you👍👍


Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> This is everything I uploaded to EA:
> 
> Current Passport-style Photograph.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello guys , 
This is my first post on this forum. I am eagerly waiting for invite (hopefully) . Can anyone tell me when is my invite likely? I posted on 20/06/2019 @70 points and updated to 75 points @ 01/07/2019. I know the invitation has been very slow in the last few months. But what am I looking at now? 75+5(nsw state nomination). Should I get the invite this month (July?) Or will it take a few months?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## kristinacastro (Sep 10, 2018)

hey buddy, you will need one, are you able to get from your school?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the chance of getting ITA for SC189 with 80 points in coming August round. Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512).DOE:3/8/2019


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Moincue said:


> What is the chance of getting ITA for SC189 with 80 points in coming August round. Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512).DOE:3/8/2019


You have posed this same question on another thread which has already been responded too. Stick to one thread, you will get better feedback. Members are also less likely to give meaningful feedback if you repost the same question multiple times.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi ,

Mechanical engineer 233512 189- 75points, 190- 80 points. PTE maximum score.

This is my present situation. I have applied for VIC & NSW nomination. can someone guide me about the WA nominations. Do I require an offer letter to apply for one? With this points should I still keep my hopes on getting the invitation for either with in this year? 

Cheers 

Chin


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

Interested


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

hi, 

Industrial Engineering background.. 
I had 70 points when i applied in Feb 2019 for the invite. But after july, my points from experience automatically got updated and now i have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 for nsw. The date of effect i m seeing on the skillselect is 1st july 2019 (so assuming my application will be considered from this date only).

I applied for NSW but now it will not be possible to get an invite from there because of new requirements. 

Can someone please tell me if i have any chance / hope of receiving an invite under 189. and if yes, then how which month or year can i expect it ? 

Also, i have read some replies on expat only where some people have claimed 5 points for spouse and increased their score. How can it be done ? Thanks.... 

would really appreciate guidance. Thanks


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi. 
If your spouse occupation is listed in SOL list then you can apply for Skills Assessment from the relevant organization and let your spouse to appear for IELTS/PTE. 
After that, update your EOI and you will get spouse points. 
But in coming November, the point system is going to be changed and you will not be able to get extra points for your spouse. Please check ISCAh website for new point system.


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

ManSooR. said:


> Hi.
> If your spouse occupation is listed in SOL list then you can apply for Skills Assessment from the relevant organization and let your spouse to appear for IELTS/PTE.
> After that, update your EOI and you will get spouse points.
> But in coming November, the point system is going to be changed and you will not be able to get extra points for your spouse. Please check ISCAh website for new point system.


Thanks for your reply. 

Just have a question. My wife's occupation has been listed under SOL (short term skill occupation list) and mine under medium to long term skill. 

Moreover, Industrial engineering is not open from any state for 190. Only NSW was there but now they have also changed their criteria (of 1 year work ex and current resident of NSW) and i dont meet these requirements. 

Question - If i m under medium to long term skill set and my wife is under SOL then will i still get her points if i get her skill assessment done? (her SOL for fashion design is not open for 189 but open for 190 for some states (NSW is not one of those)).

In november when the rules change, if i get her assessment done, can i still get 5 points for her skill assessment if her occupation is under SOL? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Just have a question. My wife's occupation has been listed under SOL (short term skill occupation list) and mine under medium to long term skill.
> 
> ...


As long as the Anzsco code is under STSOL, you can claim points under 190, even after November if she has a positive assessment and competent English 
You cannot claim points under 189

Cheers


----------

